# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  التنطع في علم التجويد

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعض المشتغلين بعلم التجويد النظري بالذات يتعمقون بشدة خصوصا في تحديد المخارج ووضع اللسان ، حتى سمعت مؤخرا أن للسان طرف أيسر وأيمن وأن حرف النون يخرج من أحد الطرفين !! ومنهم من يطيل الكلام في وضع اللسان فيجعله مقعرا كالملعقة أو متمددا مشدودا كالوتر، 

في رأيي أن هذا تنطع وغلو ، لأن اللسان كله لا يتعدى طوله عدة سنتيمترات، وأغلب الحروف ينطقها العرب بله الأعاجم صحيحة، والقدماء لم يغالوا هذا الغلو الشديد في تحديد المخارج

في رأيي أن هذا الكلام قد نتحدث به أحيانا في الحلقات لتصحيح مخرج صعب أو معاونة القارئ على تصحيح خطأ فيجرب أن يقدم لسانه أو يؤخره حتى نسمع الصوت الصحيح للحرف
لكن أن يسطر هذا في الكتب ويدرس في الدور والمعاهد على أنه الصح الصحيح والحق المليح ؟؟!! فهذا ما أرفضه وأراه تنطعا وغلوا .

فيبدو لي أن هذا أيضا نوع من محاولة حجر الواسع، ففي المثال السابق إذا قلت النون تخرج من الطرف وسكت فيكفيني من القارئ أن ينطقها صحيحة أما تحديد الطرف بالأيمن والأيسر تعسير وتشديد ، ويؤدي في رأيي إلى الوسوسة والتكلف وظهور من يقيم الحروف ويتساهل في الحدود ، ويشق على المتعلمين ومن ثم ينفر الناس من قراءة القرآن مرتلا مجودا.

هذا رأيي فما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم ؟ وهل تراني مخطئة في ذلك؟؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم
علوم الإسلام العديدة وتراث أسلافنا وعلمائنا فيها غزير بحمد الله...ومؤلفاتهم بها الغث وبها السمين
فمثلاً في علوم التفسير وأصول الفقه والنحو والفقه ومصطلح الحديث قواعد كثيرة وأبواب منها الضروري ومنها ما هو من الفضول وكذلك علم التجويد وباقي علوم الشرع تقريباً
والناس في ذلك طرفان ووسط
منهم من لديه غلو وتقديس لما كتبه بعض أهل العلم ولا يخرج عنه أو عن بعض الاتجاهات المذهبية والفكرية في علوم الشرع قيد أنملة ويضفى على تلك المؤلفات هالة من التقديس تمنع من نقدها أو الاستدراك عليها أو مخالفتها.
وعلى الطرف الآخر من يثور على جميعها ويطرحه جملة ويدعي الأخذ من مصادر الشرع مباشرة وإهدار فهم ومؤلفات السابقين
والصحيح أنه لابد من تصفية العلوم مما هو دخيل عليها وغير ضروري وما هو غير صحيح وما هو من باب التكلف وغيرها 
ولا يكون ذلك بالهوى أو التشهي بل وفقاً لقواعد الشرع وبراهينيه اليقينية.
فتطبيق ذلك على العلوم كافة يعود بنا إلى القرون الفاضلة وبعدها عن التكلف وتمكنها في نفس الوقت من العلوم.
فهناك محاولات مما ذكرته في علم النحو بتنقيته من الإغراق في التعليلات والمباحث الافتراضة وما شابه
وكذلك أصول الفقه والتفسير وغيرها
وتطبيق هذا على علم التجويد لابد منه ولكن يتم بواسطة المتخصصين من أهل العلم وفقاً للبراهين اليقينية.
ورأيي أن تدريس التجويد لو تم منذ الصغر للأطفال مع التدرج في التعليم والترقي في قواعده فلن يكون صعباً بإذن الله ولنا فيما نراه من قراء صغار متقنين دليل
وأرى أن علم التجويد والصوتيات ينبغي أن تلحق بعلم النحو والصرف لارتباطها ونبدأ في تدريسها للصغار والتدرج فيها وأظن أن د/شوقي ضيف رحمه الله ممن رجح هذا.
أما ما ذكرته الأخت الفاضلة سارة فلا ينبغي أن يدرس إلا في مراحل متقدمة جداً 
وفي الإكثارمنه وتعميمه على الناس محاذير :
1-التعمق والتشاغل بهذه الأمور وتعميمه على طلبة العلم شغل لهم عما هو أهم
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله فيه : " ولا يجعل همته فيماحجب به أكثر الناس من العلوم عن حقائق القرآن إما بالوسوسة في خروج حروفه، وترقيمها ، وتفخيمها ، وإمالتها ، والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط وغير ذلك فإن هذا حائل للقلوب قاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه )) ص 50 مجلد 16 من مجموع الفتاوى ابن قاسم 
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في تلبيس إبليس(ذكر تلبيسه على القراء فمن ذلك أن أحدهم يشتغل بالقراآت الشاذة وتحصيلها فيفنى أكثر عمره في جمعها وتصنيفها والإقراء بها ويشغله ذلك عن معرفة الفرائض والواجبات فربما رأيت امام مسجد يتصدى للإقراء ولايعرف ما يقسد الصلاة وربما حمله حب التصدر حتى لايرى بعين الجهل على ان يجلس بين يدي العلماء ويأخذ عنهم العلم ولو تفكروا لعلموا ....ومن الغبن الفاحش تضييع الزمان فيما غيره الاهم قال الحسن البصري انزل القرآن ليعمل به فاتخذالناس قراءته عملا..) 
2-الخروج عن هدي وطريقة من أنزل عليهم القرآن:
فإقامة التجويد لا تعني التعسف في النطق ، ونطق الحرف ، فمن المعلمين للتجويد من يظنون للأسف أن التجويد هو أن يجعل القارىء يقوم بفمه بحركات مضحكة متكلفة، ومن أوضح الأمثلة ما يفعله بعض جهلة القراء الذين يأمرون الناس بضم الشفة عند النطق بالحروف المفخمة وقد نص أهل الأداء على أن فاعل ذلك مبتدع ومنهم : الإمام ابن الجزري .
3-تنفير الناس من الضروري من علم التجويد وتركهم له بالكلية نتيجة لإحباطهم مما يرونه من تكلف في مثل هذه الأمور وهذا حدث بكثرة للأسف.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليك ،،
هذا الأمر يظهر عند بعض الناس في بادىء الإستقامة على أمر الله عز وجل ،  فالإنسان المسلم الذي يتذوق حلاوة الإيمان بعد المعاصي والآثام ، نجده يقبل  اقبال عظيم على كتاب الله عز وجل ، سماعًا وتلاوة ثم يمن الله سبحانه  وتعالى عليه بصحبة صالحة تعلمه أحكام التجويد وتلاوة القرآن الكريم ، فيكون  شغله الشاغل هو التلاوة لكتاب الله عز وجل ولله الحمد ، فإن كانت هذه  الصحبة الصالحة على علم وفقه لدين الله عز وجل ، نشأ هذا المبتدىء نشأة  صحيحة إن شاء الله تعالى   ، وإن كانت غير ذلك فالنتيجة غير ذلك وهنا الخلل  ، فقد يتعلم من هذه الصحبة  الزهد في باقي العلوم الشرعية أمام هذا العلم  الشريف ، فيترتب عليه ما تفضلتم به من تكلف في تعلم التجويد ، فنجد هذا  الأخ أو الأخت شغله الشاغل هو التعمق الرهيب في علم التجويد نظريًا ، وترك  باقي العلوم الأخرى بما فيها التوحيد ! ثم يتعمق أكثر بالدراسة في معهد  شرعي معين يفرض على الطلاب كتاب معين في علم التجويد ، فيجلس الأخ أو الأخت  ومنهم كبار السن  في دراسة هذا الكتاب المعين ليل نهار والسنين الطوال  فيرسب هذا العام وينجح الذي يليه وهكذا ! وتكون المحصلة هي إن هذا الأخ أو  الأخت قضى سنين طوال في علم نظري بحت  وتكون المحصلة هي دراسة كتاب واحد في  علم التجويد ! ، ومنهم من يتفوق ويتوسع في قراءة الكتب  قد لا يكون عرفها  الشيخ الحصري العالم في التجويد ! ، وإن كان منهم من لا يحسن القراءة أمام  بعض الذين لا يعرفون شيئًا من هذه العلوم النظرية ، والأحسن حال منهم هو  الذي يتقن التلاوة عمليًا ويعرف القواعد نظريًا ، لكن تعال لهذا الشخص ، هل  يعرف أبجديات الدين ؟! ، من واقع تجربتي والله تعالى أعلم إن التعمق  الرهيب في هذه العلوم النظرية يكون بعض أصحابها لا يعرفون أبجديات الدين  ويزهدون في باقي العلوم الشرعية .
وعلينا أن نبيين للناس أن هذا العلم قد وقع اختلاف العلماء في حكمه بين  الوجوب والإستحباب، وليست المسالة فيها اجماع على وجوب التجويد في التلاوة  كما يخبرونهم شيوخ التجويد وفقهم الله تعالى ، وأن هناك علوم أخرى واجبة  عليهم قد فرضها الله عز وجل عليهم .
وإنه يقال لهم على فرض إن هذا العلم واجب على كل مسلم ، وأن لم يجود القرآن  الكريم فهو آثم ، فما هو المقدار الذي يخرج به المسلم من الإثم ؟ هل هي  المرحلة التي وصل لها الحصري ؟! يعني كل إنسان لم يصل لمرحلة الحصري يكون  آثم ؟! إن قال لا : قلنا له : لماذا تريد الوصول لمرحلة الحصري وأنت لا  تعرف أبجديات الدين بعد ؟! وأنت تعترف أن الذي لم يصل لمرحلة الحصري ليس  بآثم ! لكن تركك لعلوم أخرى مفروضة علية تأثم من أجل تركها ، فأيهما أولى ؟  الوصول لمرحلة من مراحل التجويد قد لا يكون وصل لها الحصري نفسه ، مع أن  هذا الأمر إن لم تفعله لن تأثم عليه ؟ أو تركك لعلوم اخرى ستأثم عليها  لتركها ؟! 
يجب أن يبين له ذلك لأن التوجيهات التي أخذها من شيوخ التجويد وفقهم الله  تعالى قد استحوذت عليه خاصة إذا كانوا عندهم نظرة زهد لباقي العلوم الاخرى !

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم 

من من العلماء لم يوجب التجويد _يعني أصل هذا العلم وهو ترتيل القرآن لا دقائقه_ على الناس وأجاز للمسلم أن يموت وهو لا يعرف ترتيل القرآن؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأخ أبو محمد المصري، والأخ صدى الذكريات

بارك الله فيكم على التعليقات وأظن أننا تقريبا اتفقنا على نبذ الغلو

الأخ أبو أمجد 
كثير من العلماء قالوا بذلك ومنهم الشيخ ابن العثيمين قال باستحباب القراءة بأحكام التجويد من إدغام وإقلاب ..الخ 

وإن كان لي رأي معين في المسألة ولكن أخشى أن نخرج عن الموضوع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لكن لي تعليق معين 

حتى لو كان الإنسان متعمق في علوم الشريعة هل يعني هذا أن نقول له انطلق فتنطع في علم التجويد؟؟

التنطع هو مجاوزة الحد والتعمق الزائد بغير حاجة 

مثل ذلك المثال الذي وضعته ، وهو مخرج حرف النون ، فهل نصل لمرحلة أن نقول أن اللسان له طرف يمين ويسار وأن النون مخرجها أحدهما أو كلاهما ، ولو اعترضت يقال لك : لو تأملت ستجد أن الضغط بالناحية اليمنى أو اليسرى يكون أكثر ولن يستوي الضغط بالطرفين !!!!!

ولو نقلت لكم الكلام في سائر المخارج لرأيتم عجبا!

خصوصا أن الأكابر في علوم التجويد لم يفعلوا ذلك 

وأنا يمكنني أن أناقش هذا الكلام علميا ولكن أصلا أجد أن ابتداءه خطأ ، والرد عليه أشد خطأ وكل ذلك تنطع ومجاوزة للحد

كما أنني أجد أن إدخال علم الصوتيات في علم التجويد أفسد علم التجويد وأدى إلى هذا الغلو المذموم

فهل توافقوني على ذلك؟؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

من من العلماء ؟
أقصد غير المعاصرين

لأن ابن الجزري نقل الإجماع على وجوب تعلمه وليس المقصود تفاصيل هذا العلم ولكن المقصود به بعض هذا العلم مما اصطلح عليه بأنه فرض عين لا فرض كفاية
كما اصطلحوا على وجوب تعلم المسلم بعض العلم وجوب عين كأصول التوحيد وأركان الصلاة وغير ذلك
قالوا : وما عدا ذلك فرض كفاية وبعضه الآخر مستحب

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبخصوص مذهب الشيخ ابن عثيمين وغيره كشيخه السعدي 
يحتاج أن يحقق ما هو المقدار الذي لا يوجبه الشيخ حتى يتضح الأمر
وأخشى أن يكون قصده التنطع في هذا العلم والوسوسة فيه فإنه في فتواه استدل بقول شيخ الإسلام
وكلام شيخ الإسلام في التنطع لا غير

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبخصوص أصل الموضوع فلا شك من وجود وسوسة وتنطع عند أهل التجويد
لكن تمييز هذا التنطع عن علمهم المحمود لا يصح أن ينبه عليه أي أحد
بل يجب أن يكون من أهل الفن
أو من المحققين في العلوم
وأن يكون على دراية بتفاصيل هذا العلم
لأنه يحتاج أن يقول : هذا الفرع وهذه الجزئية تنطع ولا دليل عليها
وهذا الفرع صحيح وعليه دليل من السنة أو الإجماع أو الأصول وقواعد هذا العلم
ولا يصح هذا الأمر إلا ممن ألمّ بأغلب مسائل هذا العلم
حتى لا ينفي وجود الدليل عن جهل لا عن علم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك 
أين نقل ابن الجزري الإجماع؟ فإن غاية علمي أنه قال : والأخذ بالتجويد حتم لازم من لم يجود القرآن آثم

وقد علق أحدهم على هذه الجزئية قائلا أن هذا رأي ابن الجزري ولا دليل عليه من كتاب ولا سنة!!

في الواقع أنا رأيي في علم التجويد أنه واجب لسبب بسيط جدا:
أولا لا يمكن أن يجيز عالم من اعلماء أن يقرأ أحد بتخليط الروايات فيأخذ مثلا تغيظ اللام عند ورش مع أحاكم الهمز عند حفص والمدود من ابن كثير ثم يقرأ كما شاء ، بل اطرد القراء على التفريق بين الروايات ، ومعلوم أن منهم من يقرأ بالمد ومنهم من يقصر ومنهم من يتوسط ، وكذلك في أحكام الإدغام والتفخيم والترقيق والهمزات والفتح والإمالة..الخ  وكل هذا لا شك داخل في أحكام التجويد أيضا فإذا قلنا بالاستحباب فقط فهو فتح باب للتخليط بين الروايات 
ثانيا هكذا وصل إلينا القرآن ، فلا يمكن أن يكون الحفاظ عليه بهذه الأحكام دون أدنى تفريط عبارة عن حكم بالاستحباب فحسب.

وبالنسبة لمذهب ابن العثيمين فقد قرأت له في كتاب، تصريح بالاستحباب وقال أن الأحكام التجويدية من إدغام وإقلاب هذا ليس واجب على المرء أن يقرأ بها بل هو مستحب فقط، 

وقرأت قولا آخر لا أتذكر أهو له أم لغيره رحمه الله تعالى وهو أن قراءة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت مدا يمد بالرحمن ويمد بالرحيم فلماذا نتحكم في المد ليكون للعارض وقبل الهمز متصل ومنفصل ..الخ 

فهل غفل ابن العثيمين وغيره من المعاصرين عن هذا الإجماع حتى يقعوا في مخالفته ؟

وبالنسبة للموضوع الذي أتحدث فيه فقد ذكرت مثال وقلت أنني أقول أن هذا تنطع يعني هذا رأيي وهو منبني على أن هذا الأسلوب هو عبارة عن دمج علم الصوتيات في علم التجويد فكان الغلو ، وإلا فمن يعود لهداية القاري مثلا، أو أي كتاب قديم ، يجد أن المخارج لم يتم تناولها بهذا الأسلوب أبدا بل الأمر فيه سعة والإحالة على المشافهة وهذا يعني أن صوت الحرف أهم من التنطع في تحديد مخرجه لأني أرى أن هذا الأسلوب يفسد لسان البعض ويضيع المخرج الصحيح ويغير صوت الحرف الصحيح !!

، والأمر مطروح للنقاش فمن كان يرى أنني مخطئة في اعتباري هذا الأسلوب تنطع (ومنه هذا المثال بالذات ) ليوضح لنا وجزاه الله خيرا




> وبخصوص أصل الموضوع فلا شك من وجود وسوسة وتنطع عند أهل التجويد
> لكن تمييز هذا التنطع عن علمهم المحمود لا يصح أن ينبه عليه أي أحد


أستطيع أن أقول ليس كل أهل التجويد لديهم هذا التنطع
ولهذا بدأت النقاش أيها الأخ الفاضل بطرح رأيي وفي انتظار آراء من له باع في هذا الفن.
ونلاحظ أنني أتحدث عن وضع جديد يختلف عن أسلوب تناول القدماء الراسخين في هذا الفن لهذا الفن.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

والأخذ بالتجويد حتم لازم *** من لم يجود القرآن آثم
لأنه به الإله أنزلا *** وهكذا منه إلينا وصلا

فهموا منه حكاية الإجماع 
وهذا وإن كان فيه نظر
لكن القراءة سنة متبعة وهذا العلم نقل إلينا بالإسناد المتواتر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عصرنا
فأين الطاعن به؟ والمرخص فيه ؟ وأين من يقول بعدم وجوبه؟
أما التنطع والتمطيط المذموم فلا ينسب إلا لصاحبه ولا يدخل في هذا الإسناد
وقد ذم القراء التنطع كالداني وابن الجزري وغيرهم

وأيضا حكوا الإجماع على حرمة اللحن الجلي
وهم يفسرونه بضد أحكام التجويد الواجبة وجوبا عينيا عندهم

وقد نقل الإجماع غير واحد من المعاصرين
فالله أعلم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بخصوص فتوى الشيخ العثيمين أضيف فلينظر هذا النقل فإنه مهم:
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showpost.ph...3&postcount=10

فالله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أستاذ أمجد
أنا لا أخالفكم في أن التجويد واجب بارك الله فيكم ولكني أقر بأنه فيه خلاف حتى أبحث في ثبوت دعوى الإجماع من عدمها وأصل إلى نتيجة. فإذا ثبت الإجماع فهو خير على خير والحمد لله .

وموضوع بحثي الحالي بارك الله فيك هو التنطع في هذا العلم، والتنطع الذي أعنيه بالذات في الجزء النظري لا العملي.

جزاكم الله خيرا وأشكركم بشدة على الرابط جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليكم ،،
المقصود هو إخبار الناس إن حكم التجويد على نحو الغنن وغيرها لا يوجد فيه إجماع على وجوبه بل وقع خلاف العلماء في حكمه بين الوجوب والإستحباب ومن الذين قالوا إنه مستحب وليس بواجب : الشيخ ابن باز والسعدي وحمود التويجري وابن عثيمين والفوزان وابن الجبرين والراجحي .
وقد وجدت نقل عن الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله تعالى إن شاء الله يكون مفيد لكم :

قال الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله في كتابه إتحاف الجماعة (2|122)
باب ما جاء في الذين يتكلفون في قراءة التجويد
عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما؛ قال: خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقرأ القرآن، وفينا العجمي والأعرابي. قال: فاستمع، فقال: (اقرؤوا؛ فكل حسن، وسيأتي قوم يقيمونه كما يقام القِدح؛ يتعجلونه ولا يتأجلونه).
رواه: الإمام أحمد ورواته ثقات، وأبو داود وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم.
وفي رواية لأحمد؛ قال: دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المسجد؛ فإذا فيه قوم يقرؤون القرآن؛ قال: (اقرؤوا القرآن وابتغوا به الله عز وجل من قبل أن يأتي قوم يقيمونه إقامة القدح؛ يتعجلونه ولا يتأجلونه).
إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم.
وعن سهل بن سعد الساعدي رضي الله عنه؛ قال: خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً ونحن نقتري، فقال: (الحمد لله، كتاب الله واحد، وفيكم الأحمر، وفيكم الأبيض، وفيكم الأسود، اقرؤوه قبل أن يقرأه أقوام يقيمونه كما يقوم السهم؛ يتعجل أجره ولا يتأجله).
رواه أبو داود وإسناده حسن.
ورواه الإمام أحمد، ولفظه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (فيكم كتاب الله؛ يتعلمه الأسود والأحمر والأبيض، تعلموه قبل أن يأتي زمان يتعلمه ناس ولا يجاوز تراقيهم، ويقومونه كما يقوم السهم، فيتعجلون أجره ولا يتأجلونه).
وقد رواه ابن حبان في "صحيحه" بنحو رواية أبي داود.
وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه؛ قال: بينما نحن نقرأ فينا العربي والعجمي والأسود والأبيض؛ إذ خرج علينا رسول الله r، فقال: (أنتم في خير، تقرؤون كتاب الله، وفيكم رسول الله، وسيأتي على الناس زمان يثقفونه كما يثقفون القدح، يتعجلون أجورهم ولا يتأجلونها).
رواه الإمام أحمد.
وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه؛ قال: (أقرأ الناس لهذا القرآن المنافق؛ لا يذر منه ألفاً ولا واواً، يلفه بلسانه كما تلف البقرة الكلأ بلسانها).
رواه عبد الرزاق، ورجاله كلهم ثقات.
وقد رواه ابن أبي شيبة بنحوه؛ إلا أنه قال: (عن حذيفة)، وزاد في آخره: (لا يجاوز ترقوته)، وإسناده كلهم ثقات.
وفي هذه الأحاديث فوائد:
إحداها: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحب القراءة السلهة.
الثانية: أنه كان يأمر أصحابه أن يقرأ كل منهم بما تيسر عليه وسله على لسانه.
الثالثة: ثناؤه عليهم بعدم التكلف في القراءة.
الرابعة: أنه لم يكن يعلمهم التجويد ومخارج الحروف، وكذلك أصحابه رضي الله عنهم لم ينقل عن أحد منهم أنه كان يعلم في التجويد ومخارج الحروف، ولو كان خيراً؛ لسبقوا إليه! ومن المعلوم ما فتح عليهم من أمصار العجم من فرس وروم وقبط وبربر وغيرهم، وكانوا يعلمونهم القرآن بما يسهل على ألسنتهم، ولم ينقل عنهم أنهم كانوا يعلمونهم مخارج الحروف، ولو كان التجويد لازماً؛ ما أهملوا تعلمه وتعليمه.
الخامسة: ذم المتكلفين في القراءة، المتعمقين في إخراج الحروف.
السادسة: الرد على من زعم أن قراءة القرآن لا تجوز بغير التجويد، أو أن ترك التجويد يخل بالصلاة، وقد أخبرني بعض من أم في المسجد النبوي أن جماعة من المتكلفين أنكره عليه إذ لم يقرأ في الصلاة بالتجويد، وما علم أولئك المتكلفون الجاهلون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقر الأعرابي والعجمي والأحمر والأبيض والأسود على قراءتهم، وقال لهم: (كل حسن)، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ذم المتكلفين الذين يقيمونه كما يقام القدح والسهم ويثقفونه ويتنطعون في قراءته كما هو الغالب على كثير من أهل التجويد في هذه الأزمان.
السابعة: الأمر بقراءة القرآن ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل.
الثامنة: ذم من يأخذ على القراءة أجراً كما عليه كثير من القراء الذين يتأكلون بالقراءة في المآتم والمحافل وغيرها، وكذلك من يجعل القراءة وسيلة لسؤال الناس، وقد رأيتهم يفعلون ذلك في المسجد الحرام؛ يجلس أحدهم، فيقرأ قراءة متكلفة يتنطع فيها، ويعالج في أدائها أعظم شدة ومشقة، وتنتفخ أوداجه، ويحمر وجهه، ويكاد يغشى عليه مما يصيبه من الكرب في تكلفه وتنطعه، ويفرش عنده منديلاً أو نحوه؛ ليلقي في المستمعون لقراءته ما يسمحون به من أوساخهم، وهذا مصداق ما في حديث عمران بن حصين وحديث أبي سعيد رضي الله عنهما، وسيأتي في الباب الذي بعد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

مجرد سؤال :
هل الإثم عند القائل بوجوب التجويد على نحو غنن وغيرها يكون عند قراءة القرآن الكريم بدون تجويد ؟ أو الإثم لعدم تعلم التجويد ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لعلكم تطرحون هذه المسائل على أهل الاختصاص في ملتقى أهل التفسير
كالشيخ مساعد الطيار وعبد الرحمن الشهري وغيرهم
فلا شك أن عندهم في هذا ما يثلج الصدر

لكن الذي أعلمه_ قبل أن أترك المجال لغيري من أهل الاختصاص عندنا في المجلس_ أن هذا التهوين من أمر هذا العلم بدعوى أن في تنطعا وأنه غير مهم 
والمهم منه هو الجانب النظري فقط
قول خطير عند أهل الاختصاص أهل علوم القرآن والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لكن الذي أعلمه_ قبل أن أترك المجال لغيري من أهل الاختصاص عندنا في المجلس_ أن هذا التهوين من أمر هذا العلم بدعوى أن في تنطعا وأنه غير مهم والمهم منه هو الجانب النظري فقط
> قول خطير عند أهل الاختصاص أهل علوم القرآن والله أعلم


معذرة 

أظن أنه ما قال أحد أن المهم الجانب النظري فقط أم أنني واهمة؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

مذكور في بعض فتاوى أهل العلم المعاصرين ممن سماهم الأخ صدى

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بعض المشتغلين بعلم التجويد النظري بالذات يتعمقون بشدة خصوصا في تحديد المخارج ووضع اللسان ، حتى سمعت مؤخرا أن للسان طرف أيسر وأيمن وأن حرف النون يخرج من أحد الطرفين !! ومنهم من يطيل الكلام في وضع اللسان فيجعله مقعرا كالملعقة أو متمددا مشدودا كالوتر، 
> 
> في رأيي أن هذا تنطع وغلو ، لأن اللسان كله لا يتعدى طوله عدة سنتيمترات، وأغلب الحروف ينطقها العرب بله الأعاجم صحيحة، والقدماء لم يغالوا هذا الغلو الشديد في تحديد المخارج
> 
> في رأيي أن هذا الكلام قد نتحدث به أحيانا في الحلقات لتصحيح مخرج صعب أو معاونة القارئ على تصحيح خطأ فيجرب أن يقدم لسانه أو يؤخره حتى نسمع الصوت الصحيح للحرف
> لكن أن يسطر هذا في الكتب ويدرس في الدور والمعاهد على أنه الصح الصحيح والحق المليح ؟؟!! فهذا ما أرفضه وأراه تنطعا وغلوا .
> 
> ...


وجدت أيضًا هذا الكلام للإمام ابن القيم :
 قال ابن القيم : (( فصل ومن ذلك الوسوسة في مخارج الحروف والتنطع فيها ونحن نذكر ما ذكره العلماء بألفاظهم قال أبو الفرج بن الجوزي قد لبس إبليس على بعض المصلين في مخارج الحروف فتراه يقول الحمد الحمد فيخرج بإعادة الكلمة عن قانون أدب الصلاة وتارة يلبس عليه في تحقيق التشديد في إخراج ضاد المغضوب قال ولقد رأيت من يخرج بصاقه مع إخراج الضاد لقوة تشديده والمراد تحقيق الحرف حسب وإبليس يخرج هؤلاء بالزيادة عن حد التحقيق ويشغلهم بالمبالغة في الحروف عن فهم التلاوة وكل هذه الوساوس من إبليس وقال محمد بن قتيبة في مشكل القرآن وقد كان الناس يقرؤن القرآن بلغاتهم ثم خلف من بعدهم قوم من أهل الأمصار وأبناء العجم ليس لهم طبع اللغة ولا علم التكلف فهفوا في كثير من الحروف وذلوا فأخلوا ومنهم رجل ستر الله عليه عند العوام بالصلاح وقربه من القلوب بالدين فلم أر فيمن تتبعت في وجوه قراءته أكثر تخليطا ولا أشد اضطرابا منه لأنه يستعمل في الحرف ما يدعه في نظيره ثم يؤصل أصلا ويخالف إلى غيره بغير علة ويختار في كثير من الحروف ما لا مخرج له إلا على طلب الحيلة الضعيفة هذا إلى نبذه في قراءته مذاهب العرب وأهل الحجاز بإفراطه في المد والهمز والإشباع وإفحاشه في الإضجاع والإدغام وحمله المتعلمين على المذهب الصعب وتعسيره على الأمة ما يسره الله تعالى وتضييقه ما فسحه ومن العجب أنه يقرىء الناس بهذه المذاهب ويكره الصلاة بها ففي أي موضع يستعمل هذه القراءة إن كانت الصلاة لا تجوز بها وكان ابن عيينة يرى لمن قرأ في صلاته بحرفه أو ائتم بإمام يقرأ بقراءته أن يعيد ووافقه على ذلك كثير من خيار المسلمين منهم بشر بن الحارث والإمام أحمد بن حنبل وقد شغف بقراءته عوام الناس وسوقتهم وليس ذلك إلا لما يرونه من مشقتها وصعوبتها وطول اختلاف المتعلم إلى المقرىء فيها فإذا رأوه قد اختلف في أم الكتاب عشرا وفي مائة آية شهرا وفي السبع الطوال حولا ورأوه عند قراءته مائل الشدقين دار الوريدين راشح الجبين توهموا أن ذلك لفضله في القراءة وحذقه بها وليس هكذا كانت قراءة رسول الله ولا خيار السلف ولا التابعين ولا القراء العالمين بل كانت سهلة رسلة وقال الخلال في الجامع عن أبي عبدالله إنه قال لا أحب قراءة فلان يعني هذا الذي أشار إليه ابن قتيبة وكرهها كراهية شديدة وجعل يعجب من قراءته وقال لا يعجبني فإن كان رجل يقبل منك فانهه وحكى عن ابن المبارك عن الربيع بن أنس أنه نهاه عنها وقال الفضل بن زياد إن رجلا قال لأبي عبدالله فما أترك من قراءته قال الإدغام والكسر ليس يعرف في لغة من لغات العرب وسأله عبدالله ابنه عنها فقال أكره الكسر الشديد والإضجاع وقال في موضع آخر إن لم يدغم ولم يضجع ذلك الإضجاع فلا بأس به وسأله الحسن بن محمد بن الحارث أتكره أن يتعلم الرجل تلك القراءة قال أكرهه أشد كراهة إنما هي قراءة محدثة وكرهها شديدا حتى غضب وروى عنه ابن سنيد أنه سئل عنها فقال أكرهها أشد الكراهة قيل له ما تكره منها قال هي قراءة محدثة ما قرأ بها أحد وروى جعفر بن محمد عنه أنه سئل عنها فكرهها وقال كرهها ابن إدريس وأراه قال وعبدالرحمن بن مهدي وقال ما أدري إيش هذه القراءة ثم قال وقراءتهم ليست تشبه كلام العرب وقال عبدالرحمن بن مهدي لو صليت خلف من يقرأ بها لأعدت الصلاة )) إغاثة اللهفان (1\160) .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

عفوا أقصد (الجانب العملي) أي أن المهم الجانب العملي من سلامة القراءة...
انتبهت له الآن
وعذرا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وهذا كلام للإمام القراء الداني عن التنطع وتبرئة أفاضل القراء منه:
" فأمَّا ما يذهب إليه بعضُ أهل الغباوة من أهل الأداء من الإفراط في التمطيط والتعسف في في التفكيك والإسراف في إشباع الحركات وتلخيص السَّواكن إلى ذلك من الألفاظ المستبشعة ، والمذاهب المكروهة ، فخارج عن مذاهب العلماء وجمهور سلف الأمة ، وقد وردت الآثار عنهم بكراهة ذلك ، وبكيفيته حقيقته....".
وقد نبه غيره من علماء التجويد والقراءات على هذه المخالفات  

وهذا رابط يناقش مسألة التنطع :
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2235

----------


## التبريزي

> من من العلماء ؟
> أقصد غير المعاصرين
> 
> لأن ابن الجزري نقل الإجماع على وجوب تعلمه وليس المقصود تفاصيل هذا العلم ولكن المقصود به بعض هذا العلم مما اصطلح عليه بأنه فرض عين لا فرض كفاية
> كما اصطلحوا على وجوب تعلم المسلم بعض العلم وجوب عين كأصول التوحيد وأركان الصلاة وغير ذلك
> قالوا : وما عدا ذلك فرض كفاية وبعضه الآخر مستحب
> 
> وبخصوص مذهب الشيخ ابن عثيمين وغيره كشيخه السعدي 
> يحتاج أن يحقق ما هو المقدار الذي لا يوجبه الشيخ حتى يتضح الأمر
> ...


بارك الله فيك، كلامك جميل ولا غبار عليه..
القول بأن التجويد مستحب وليس بواجب غير صحيح، لأن علماء القراءات مجمعون على ذلك كما قال به العلماء الآخرون، وللعلماء أقوالٌ حول حكم من لا يفرق بين الضاد والظاء في الفاتحة بين التسامح والتشدد خصوصا عند الشافعية، ويقولون إن من يلحن في الفاتحة وخلفه من هو أتقن منه فالصلاة غير جائزة، بل رأى بعض الشافعية أن الجمعة تسقط إذا كان إمام الجامع يلحن لحنا جليا في الفاتحة وفي المأمومين من هو أتقن منه ولكنه لم يقدمه للصلاة!!

هذا هو التجويد الذي يعنيه ابن الجزري رحمه الله وأئمة القراءات، وليس التجويد الذي يؤدي للوسوسة عند بعض طلبة التجويد رغم أنهم قلة قليلة...

التجويد المقصود به إذن هو التجويد العملي وليس التجويد النظري، والتجويد العملي هو التجويد الذي لا يقبل اللحن الجلي ويحرمه إذا تهاونوا في تعليمه ومن ثم تطبيقه، وكذلك لا يقبل اللحن الخفي عند من يؤم المصلين ويتقدم للتعليم، ولا يقبل كذلك التنطع فيه عند من يصيبه وسواس في مخارج الحروف!!

وقول الأخ أمجد " أن هذا التهوين من أمر هذا العلم بدعوى أن في تنطعا وأنه غير مهم والمهم منه هو الجانب النظري فقط قول خطير عند أهل الاختصاص أهل علوم القرآن والله أعلم " هو كلام صحيح يُشكر عليه، والمفروض هو التنبيه على الضد، وهو انتشار اللحن الجلي بين أئمة المساجد وخصوصا في الفاتحة، وهذا سببه إهمال تعلم التجويد الذي قال عنه ابن الجزري:
والأخذ بالتجويد حتم لازم *** من لم يجود القرآن آثم
لأنه به الإله أنزلا *** وهكذا منه إلينا وصلا
ولمن أراد أن يتأكد من أهمية ذلك، فليراجع ما كتبه الشيخ المقريء الفقيه/ عبدالعزيز القاريء على هذا الرابط:

http://www.alqary.net/publish/article_247.shtml
اللَّحْنُ في مِحْرابِ التَّراويحِ بالحرمينِ الشريفين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا أخ أمجد على الروابط سأراجعها بتأن عسى أن أجد فيها بغيتي

وجزاكم الله أخ صدى الذكريات على النقل الممتع لابن القيم

الأخ التبريزي بارك الله فيكم على الإضافة القيمة وأنا أوافقكم فيما ذكرتم 

ولكن يا إخواني أنا أبحث مسألة أخرى !!
أنا أقول أن التجويد العملي واجب مع التسليم بالخلاف
وأقول أن التجويد النظري فرض كفاية

مسألتي هي مقدار التنطع والغلو في الجانب النظري وبالتالي ما يتسبب فيه من مآسي في الجانب العملي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> مسألتي هي مقدار التنطع والغلو في الجانب النظري وبالتالي ما يتسبب فيه من مآسي في الجانب العملي


رأيي أنه يوقف عليه بالتعلم
أي من الشيخ المتقن لهذا الفن
فإذا أخذنا عنه باب المخارج مثلا فإنه ينبهنا أو نسأله عن التنطع وما لا فائدة منه في هذا الباب
وهكذا في كل باب من أبواب هذا العلم

ولا أتصور أن يجمع الكلام في بيان مقدار التنطع في كلمة كلية ولو جمعت فإننا عند التطبيق سنختلف
والله أعلم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليكم جميعًا ،،
أردت أن أقول شىء فقط بخصوص التهوين من تعلم التجويد ،
العلماء الذين قالوا بأن تجويد القرآن الكريم على نحو غنن وإشمام وروم وغير ذلك ليس بواجب ولكنه مستحب لم يهونوا من هذا العلم ، بل قالوا إنه مستحب ، وقالوا ذلك لأسباب منها :
(1) إنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قراءة { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم }أنه كان يمد بسم الله ويمد الرحمن ويمد الرحيم، وهذه القراءة لا يقرأ بها أحد من القراء الآن ، فمن من القراء الذي يمد { بسم الله } كما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في البخاري ؟!
(2)  ثبت إنه كان يوجد من الصحابة من يقرأ القرآن كما أنزل ، وهذا تفضيل له عن سائر الصحابة في قراءة القرآن الكريم ، فهل كان يأثم باقي صحابة النبي رضي الله عنهم ؟!
(3) إن القول بوجوب مثل : ( الغنن والإشمام والروم وغير ذلك ) يقتضي تأثيم مليار ونصف المليار مسلم ، وعلى قول القائل بالوجوب الذي يقول إنه لا تجوز قراءة القرآن الكريم إلا بالتجويد المذكور ، فيلزم منه منع مليار ونصف المليار مسلم من قراءة القرآن في الصلاة وغيرها إلا بعد تعلم التجويد بالهيئة المذكورة ! والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ذكر أصناف القراء ، ذكر منها ( الماهر بالقرآن ) ، ( والذي يتتعع فيه ) وكل صنف له أجور ، ولم يذكر الصنف الثالث الذي قال به المخالف الذي يأثم لتركه التجويد المذكور . 
فهذه أسباب مهمة جعلت مثل هؤلاء العلماء يقولون بأنه مستحب وليس بواجب ،، وليس في أقوالهم أي تهوين من هذا العلم .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم لي عودة للرد التفصيلي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأخ الفاضل 
أرى التوجه لايزال قائما على التحاور حول وجوب واستحباب التجويد وطبعا المقصود هو التجويد العملي ولهذا فهناك مسائل تحتاج لتوضيح:



> (1) إنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قراءة { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم }أنه كان يمد بسم الله ويمد الرحمن ويمد الرحيم، وهذه القراءة لا يقرأ بها أحد من القراء الآن ، فمن من القراء الذي يمد { بسم الله } كما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في البخاري ؟!


القراءات المتواترة الموجودة اليوم هي ( جزء ) من الأحرف السبعة ، لأنه لما قام أمير المؤمنين عثمان بالجمع الأخير اعتمد فقط ما كان في العرضة الأخيرة وكتب المصحف الإمام بطريقة تسمح باستيعاب بعض الأوجه وليس كلها وذلك كما هو معلوم لمصلحة راجحة ، 
ولا يجوز القراءة بأي طريقة إلا ما استوفت ثلاث شروط:
1- تواتر الأسانيد للقراءة 
2- موافقتها للرسم العثماني ولو احتمالا
3- موافقتها لوجه من وجوه العربية ولو اعتبره االبعض ضعيفا.

ويتم اعتبار أي وجه يخالف هذه الشروط قراءة شاذة، ولو كانت نسبتها لصحابي جليل 
وبالتالي ما ورد في صحيح البخاري مادامت لم تتصل الأسانيد بالأداء فيه فلا يجوز القراءة به أصلا لأن الأصل في القراءة المشافهة والتلقي. فكيف الآن تقرأ المد بالله وبالرحمن والرحيم ما هو كيفيتها ؟؟هل المقصود المد الطبيعي الذي نعرفه فتكون رواية البخاري داخلة في القراءات الحالية ؟؟أم المقصود قدر زائد لا ينضبط في عصرنا الحالي لعدم توافر الأسانيد بالأداء؟




> (2) ثبت إنه كان يوجد من الصحابة من يقرأ القرآن كما أنزل ، وهذا تفضيل له عن سائر الصحابة في قراءة القرآن الكريم ، فهل كان يأثم باقي صحابة النبي رضي الله عنهم ؟!


هناك تفاضل حتى بين أهل التجويد أخي الفاضل 
وما يقوله أهل التجويد أن هناك لحن جلي ولحن خفي ولحن أخفى من الخفي أيضا يظهر به الضبط الخالص للقارئ وما قال أحد من أهل التجويد أن اللحن الخفي حرام ويأثم فاعله إلا إذا كان قادرا وتعمد الخطأ
ومن اللحن الخفي ضبط أصوات الغنن ومقدار المدود ضبطا 

ولكن أي أخي الفاضل اليوم رواية حفص عن عاصم يقرأ فيها الألف بالفتح إلا كلمة واحدة (مجريها ) تقرأ بالإمالة
فهل ترى أخي الفاضل جواز قراءتها بالفتح؟
أقول لك لا يجوز
لكن ضبط مقدار الإمالة هذا للمهرة من القراء ، ولكن لابد للمسلم أن يقرأها ممالة ولا يقرأها منفتحة وإلا فهو تخليط للرواية وفساد
وفتح هذا الباب يفتح باب فساد لا أول له ولا آخر 

فإن فخر أمة الإسلام هو حفظ كتاب الله خاليا من التحريف فكيف نقبل التخليط بين الروايات ؟؟




> (3) إن القول بوجوب مثل : ( الغنن والإشمام والروم وغير ذلك ) يقتضي تأثيم مليار ونصف المليار مسلم ، وعلى قول القائل بالوجوب الذي يقول إنه لا تجوز قراءة القرآن الكريم إلا بالتجويد المذكور ،


قال الشيخ ابن العثيمين والشيخ ابن باز ، يقرأ القارئ باللفظ العربي
طيب

(كرنب) كيف تقولها يا أخي حتى بالعامية ؟؟؟؟
ألا تنطقها كرمب؟؟
إذن أنت أقلبت النون ميما صح؟
هذا حكم الإقلاب وثق أنك لا شعوريا تنطق الميم في العامية مختلسة (لا على الاصطلاح التجويدي ) يعني أنت لا تحققها ميما على الحقيقة 
والراجح عند أهل الأداء إخفاء الميم عند الباء

إذن اللفظ العربي حتى العامي لايزال محتفظا بأحكام الإدغام والإقلاب والإخفاء....الخ
وأنا أقول لك لابد من معرفة هذه الأحكام وقراءة القرآن بها لا على طريقة العوام بل على طريقة أهل الأداء

الزائد هنا عن الفرض هو ضبطك لمقدار زمن الغنة ووزنها لتكون مثل نظيرتها في القراءة، كذلك ضبط صوتها بحيث تكون غنة النون المخفاة مثلا عند حرف الكاف غير القاف غير الفاء...الخ
هذا هو المهارة في القراءة ، وما قال لك أحد واجب عليك أن تكون مجيدا متقنا ماهرا ، ولكن لابد أن تأتي بالغنة وتدغم أو تخفي ..الخ

كلامك عن الروم والإشمام وأضيف الإختلاس ،لا ينبغي أن ينضم إلى الكلام عن الإدغام والإقلاب
لأن الروم : هو الوقف ببعض الحركة
الإشمام : هو ضم الشفتين عند النطق بالحرف أو مزج صوت الحرف بصوت آخر 
الإختلاس: هو تبعيض حركة الحرف عند النطق به في وسط الكلمة

كل هذه الأحكام السابقة يا أخي تعد من اللحن عند حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية وأنت لست مطالبا بها ، ولا نطالب المتعلم بها إلا في الاختبار لأسباب عديدة لا مجال لذكرها هنا
إلا في كلمة واحدة هي كلمة (تأمنُنا ) في سورة يوسف
فيجب عليك أن تقرأها (أمام الناس ) بالروم المعبر عنه بالاختلاس (لأنه في وسط الكلمة) أو بالإشمام
أما لو كنت خاليا وأردت القراءة بالإشمام فلك أن تسقطه ويكون الصوت كأنه نون واحدة مشددة (في القراءة خاليا)
لأن المراد من الروم والإشمام هنا ، هو إظهار وجود حرف غير منطوق به بصورة مشبعة

وهكذا ترى يا أخي أنه لو لم تتعلم التجويد فلن تميز بين ما يجب عليك وبين ما لا يجب 



> فيلزم منه منع مليار ونصف المليار مسلم من قراءة القرآن في الصلاة وغيرها إلا بعد تعلم التجويد بالهيئة المذكورة !


أي هيئة مذكورة؟
أنا لا أطالب كل مسلم  أن يكون الشيخ الحصري أو الشيخ عبد الباسط ولكن هناك حد أدنى فلا يمكنك أن تقرأ الحروف المدغمة مظهرة ، ولا أن تقرأ الحروف المفخمة مرققة ، وليس لك أن تقرأ مواضع المد بالقصر والعكس لأن هناك رواية والموضوع ليس مفتوحا وتقول أنا أفعل ذلك لأن التجويد ليس واجبا.




> والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ذكر أصناف القراء ، ذكر منها ( الماهر بالقرآن ) ، ( والذي يتتعع فيه ) وكل صنف له أجور ،


نعم الناس صنفان ماهر أتقن ومتتعتع يتعلم 
والثالث معرض جاهل يرفض أن يتعلم أو يقرأ بالصواب وهو ممن شكاه الرسول :" يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا"



> ولم يذكر الصنف الثالث الذي قال به المخالف الذي يأثم لتركه التجويد المذكور .


المشكلة أن كلمة (المذكور) مبهمة 

لكن أقول لك أن السبب الذي يجعل كلام من قال أن التجويد مستحبا، له اعتبار في رأيي وإن كنت أراه مرجوحا  هو أنهم قالوا القراءة بالتجويد حكاية فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحكاية الفعل لا تدل على وجوب ولكن تدل على الاستحباب فقط كما يقول أهل الأصول

والرد على ذلك هو أنه لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ بغير الأحرف السبعة وجمع أمير المؤمنين عثمان ابن عفان للقرآن يعد إجماع الصدر الأول على الاستقرار على هذه الأوجه التي يحتويها الرسم العثماني دون غيرها في القراءة، ثم تلقي العلماء بالقبول لروايات القراء العشر المشهورين دون غيرهم يعد إجماعا على قبول الأوجه التي أتوا بها ،  فلا يجوز لنا اليوم أن نقرأ بغير هذه الأوجه وإلا عد ذلك *تحريفا* ولا يحل لنا أن نخلط بينها بما نراه ونتذوقه فحسب بغير إسناد
لأن المشكلة أننا إن تركنا هذا الوجه (الإدغام - المد - التفخيم...الخ) فنحن ننتقل من غير علم إلى وجه أخر من القراءة وندمجه مع الرواية في حين أن هذا التركيب لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وهكذا تنضبط مواضع الإجماع في المسألة التي تؤدي في رأيي إلى القول بأن القراءة بالتجويد واجبة وليست مستحبة

وسأضع مثالا أخيرا للتوضيح
ورش عن نافع يقرأ الراء المفتوحة والمضمومة مرققة إذا سبقها كسر
(كبيرا ) يقرأها بالترقيق
في حين يقرأ حفص عن عاصم نفس الكلمة بالتفخيم

فكيف يحق لنا أن نقرأ رواية حفص بالترقيق فنوافق رواية ورش ، ونحن نقرأ لحفص ، بغير إسناد متصل متواتر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبيح لنا أن نقرأها بهذا الوجه في سياق هذه الرواية ؟

أرجو أن يكون الأمر واضح بصورة كافية وإلا فعندي أمثلة كثيرة جدا يمكنني أن أسردها للتوضيح لمن شاء

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليك ،، قبل أي شىء ،،
أريد الإستفسار عن بعض الأمور إن شاء الله تعالى : 
(1) الذي أريد أن أعرفه حقيقة : ما هو القدر المعين الذي يخرج به المسلم من الإثم عند قراءة القرآن الكريم وهو يتلوا القرآن الكريم بالإعراب الصحيح ،، القدر المعين الذي يبرأ به المسلم من الإثم في أحكام التجويد " كــ : (( الإقلاب - والإخفاء ، والإدغام ، والإظهار ) ؟ وما الدليل عليه ؟ وما الفرق مثلاً بين حكم كالهمس في التاء والإقلاب من حيث الوجوب والجواز ؟
إن كان واجب شرعًا تلاوة القرآن الكريم بمثل : ( الإخفاء والإقلاب والإدغام ) ، لأنها من أحكام التجويد فلماذا لا يكون واجب شرعًا أيضًا تلاوة القرآن الكريم بمثل حروف الهمس ،، وأن الذي يترك هذا الفعل آثم شرعًا في كل حرف يتلوه بدون همس هذه الحروف ؟

(2) بخصوص القراءات المتواترة ، ما الدليل على أنه لا يجوز تلاوة آية بحفص والتي بعدها بورش وهكذا وقد أقر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة فى القراءات المتواترة وقال" هكذا أنزلت " ثم قال  " اقرأوا ما تيسر منه " ؟ فاللام مغلظة عند ورش " واللام أصلاً عند حفص مرققة ، فلماذا لا يجوز إن أقرأ مرة بتغليظ اللام ومرة بترقيقها ؟،كما يفعل كبار المقرئين في العالم الإسلامي كالمنشاوي وعبد الباسط ومصطفى اسماعيل والبنا وغيرهم ؟ وقد أنزلت كلها مغلظة ومرققة ؟ هل الدليل فقط على تحريم هذا الفعل هو قول العلماء ؟ أرجوا بيان اكثر لهذا الأمر .



> وما يقوله أهل التجويد أن هناك لحن جلي ولحن خفي ولحن أخفى من الخفي أيضا  يظهر به الضبط الخالص للقارئ وما قال أحد من أهل التجويد أن اللحن الخفي  حرام ويأثم فاعله إلا إذا كان قادرا وتعمد الخطأ





> نعم الناس صنفان ماهر أتقن ومتتعتع يتعلم 
> والثالث معرض جاهل يرفض أن يتعلم أو يقرأ بالصواب وهو ممن شكاه الرسول :" يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا"


بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك ، هل يفهم من ذلك ان القارىء للقرآن الكريم المتقن لأحكام التجويد ، عندما يريد أن يحفظ كتاب الله عز وجل ، فيقرأ القرآن الكريم بدون إخفاء أو إدغام مثلا قصدًا منه ليحفظ كتاب الله عز وجل،  هل بذلك يحمل إثم بكل حرف لم يطبق فيه الإخفاء والإدغام بدلاً من أن يكون له بكل حرف حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها  ؟ وهل ينطبق حقيقة على كل من لا يطبق أحكام التجويد كالإخفاء والإدغام ، لكنه يقرأ القرآن الكريم بالإعراب الصحيح فقط آناء اليل وأطراف النهاء ، أنه اتخذ القرآن مهجورا ؟



> إذن اللفظ العربي حتى العامي لايزال محتفظا بأحكام الإدغام والإقلاب والإخفاء....الخ


لو ذكرتم لنا حفظك الله تعالى أمثلة على ذلك سواء من الألفاظ العربية أو أقوال من العامة للإخفاء والإدغام وغير ذلك من أحكام التجويد ؟



> كن أقول لك أن السبب الذي يجعل كلام من قال أن التجويد مستحبا، له اعتبار في رأيي وإن كنت أراه مرجوحا   هو أنهم قالوا القراءة بالتجويد حكاية فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وحكاية الفعل لا تدل على وجوب ولكن تدل على الاستحباب فقط كما يقول أهل  الأصول


لو ذكرتم لنا حفظك الله تعالى ، من من العلماء الذين قالوا إن التجويد مستحب، قال أن لقراءة بالتجويد حكاية فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
سؤال أخير أحسن الله إليكم ، هل قراءة القرآن الكريم في الخطب والمحاضرات والدروس وتفسير القرآن الكريم ومواطن الوعظ ، يجب أن تكون بالتجويد ؟ أم أن هذه المواضع يستثنى فيها ؟ لاننا نجد كثير من علماء المسلمين يقرأ القرآن الكريم ولا يجوده في هذه المواضع ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أحسن الله تعالى إليك ،، قبل أي شىء ،،


وأحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك



> أريد الإستفسار عن بعض الأمور إن شاء الله تعالى : 
> (1) الذي أريد أن أعرفه حقيقة : ما هو القدر المعين الذي يخرج به المسلم من الإثم عند قراءة القرآن الكريم وهو يتلوا القرآن الكريم بالإعراب الصحيح ،، القدر المعين الذي يبرأ به المسلم من الإثم في أحكام التجويد " كــ : (( الإقلاب - والإخفاء ، والإدغام ، والإظهار ) ؟ وما الدليل عليه ؟ وما الفرق مثلاً بين حكم كالهمس في التاء والإقلاب من حيث الوجوب والجواز ؟
> إن كان واجب شرعًا تلاوة القرآن الكريم بمثل : ( الإخفاء والإقلاب والإدغام ) ، لأنها من أحكام التجويد فلماذا لا يكون واجب شرعًا أيضًا تلاوة القرآن الكريم بمثل حروف الهمس ،، وأن الذي يترك هذا الفعل آثم شرعًا في كل حرف يتلوه بدون همس هذه الحروف ؟


بارك الله فيك استفسار في محله وهو مهم جدا
أقول لك دون الدخول في التعقيدات النظرية
إذا أنت نطقت حرف التاء من مخرجها مضبوطة سيخرج معك همس 
يكاد يكون الخطأ في نطق الهمس زائد وليس في كتمان الهمس يعني كل الناي يقرأ التاء مهموسة 
لاحظ أخي أن المخارج والصفات عبارة عن تكييف لما يحدث في الواقع يعني الناس تقرأ التاء تاءا بالهمس أعني بالناس العرب، فقام علماء التجويد وقيدوا ذلك كتابة : التاء مهموسة والدال مجهورة والأداء مشافهة فلا يأتي شخص بعد زمن فيحول التاء دالا والدال تاءا
فإن لو لم تخرج همس في التاء ستنقلب التاء دالا
وإذا أخرجت في الدال همس تنقلب الدال تاءا

فهل يجوز أن تبدل حرفا محل حرف ؟
 
أما القدر الزائد في ضبط الهمس هو إتقانك لإخراج الهمس بعد الشدة وضبط صوت الهمس نفسه. هذا لحن خفي بل أخفى من الخفي لا يدركه إلا المهرة من القراء بل وقد لا يدركه بعضهم




> (2) بخصوص القراءات المتواترة ، ما الدليل على أنه لا يجوز تلاوة آية بحفص والتي بعدها بورش وهكذا وقد أقر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة فى القراءات المتواترة وقال" هكذا أنزلت " ثم قال  " اقرأوا ما تيسر منه " ؟ فاللام مغلظة عند ورش " واللام أصلاً عند حفص مرققة ، فلماذا لا يجوز إن أقرأ مرة بتغليظ اللام ومرة بترقيقها ؟،كما يفعل كبار المقرئين في العالم الإسلامي كالمنشاوي وعبد الباسط ومصطفى اسماعيل والبنا وغيرهم ؟ وقد أنزلت كلها مغلظة ومرققة ؟ هل الدليل فقط على تحريم هذا الفعل هو قول العلماء ؟ أرجوا بيان اكثر لهذا الأمر .


بارك الله فيك 
أولا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هو وأصحابه قبل أن تتواتر القراءات
ثم تواترت القراءات عنهم 
واستقرت على هذا الوضع 
فإن كان عندنا سند بقراءة نقرأ به وإلا فأي تغيير يعني أننا (نبتدع ) قراءة ونخترعها من رءوسنا

فهل هذا جائز؟
وليس معك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاضرا ليقرك على قراءتك فتنبه!

أما يفعله هؤلاء القراء ليس تخليط يا أخي بل هو جمع
ولو قلت أن الجمع علم قائم بذاته لأصبتُ
ولا يجوز القراءة به في الصلاة فتنبه لا يختلف في هذا اثنان، ومن العلماء من ينفر منه ولو في مقام التعليم ، وغاية ما نسمح به في الجمع هو الإتيان بختمة كاملة مع شيخ في وقت وجيز فنكون بهذا قد أخذنا عدد من القراءات أو كلها جمعا في عرضة واحدة.
 والجمع هو عبارة عن استحضار القارئ لعدد من القراءات أو الروايات ثم يجمع بينها بالطريقة التالية
يبدأ بوجه معين ثم ينظر للأوجه التي تجوز القراءة بها على هذا الوجه فيأتي بها في الآية ثم يعود فيقرأ أول الآية بوجه ثان ثم يكمل الآية بالأوجه التي تجوز على هذا الوجه الثاني ...الخ وكلمة جواز الوجه مع هذا الوجه تعني أنه وردت به الرواية
والمتقن غاية الاتقان من يبدأ بوجه ويأتي بسائر الأوجه ثم ينتقل للآية التالية بآخر وجه في الآية الأولى
أنت ترى يا أخي أن الشرح نفسه صعب فما بالك بالأداء. 

فلا تظن أن هؤلاء القراء يخلطون الروايات ، فإنهم ما تبوأوا إمامة القراءة بالتخليط بل بضبط الأوجه إفرادا وجمعا 

ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كلام متميز في القراءة بالجمع إن شاء الله أنشط لنقلها ومفاده أن هذه القراءة لا تجوز إلا في مقام التعليم والتعلم اختصارا لوقت الختمة وإلا فالقراءة بالجمع لم ترد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم




> بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك ، هل يفهم من ذلك ان القارىء للقرآن الكريم المتقن لأحكام التجويد ، عندما يريد أن يحفظ كتاب الله عز وجل ، فيقرأ القرآن الكريم بدون إخفاء أو إدغام مثلا قصدًا منه ليحفظ كتاب الله عز وجل،


بل يخفي ويدغم فذلك أدعى للحفظ وأضبط وإذا لم يحفظه بأحكامه لا يستطيع أن يؤديه بها قد يسرع بها ولكن لا يسقط أصلها 
وفي الواقع القراءة بدون إدغام وإخفاء أصعب مرات ومرات فكما قلت لك من قبل الطبيعي أنك تقلب نون (كرنب) ميما وتخفيها هذا في نطقك العادي يا أخي الفاضل ، تخيل أن تقرأ كلمة (كنتم) وتحقق حرف النون !! صعب جدا لا يمكنك أن تحقق حرف النون إلا بمشقة وتكلف والطبيعي أنك تخفيها ، نعم قد تختصر الزمن أو لا تأتي بالغنة كما يجب لكن تظهر النون في موضع الإخفاء تكلف شديد جدا جدا لأنك اشترطت أن تقرأ باللفظ العربي أليس كذلك؟

وبصفة عامة أظن أنه يغتفر في مقام الترديد للحفظ  أمور يعني مثلا إذا حاولت أن تحفظ أطفال قد تضطر للوقف في مواضع غير جائز الوقف فيها ولكن هي وسيلة للحفظ وهي مثلما أجاز العلماء الترديد الجماعي للحفظ ولم يبيحوا ذلك في التلاوة للتعبد والله أعلم




> هل بذلك يحمل إثم بكل حرف لم يطبق فيه الإخفاء والإدغام بدلاً من أن يكون له بكل حرف حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها  ؟ وهل ينطبق حقيقة على كل من لا يطبق أحكام التجويد كالإخفاء والأدغام ، لكنه يقرأ القرآن الكريم بالإعراب الصحيح فقط آناء اليل وأطراف النهار ، أنه اتخذ القرآن مهجورا


أخي صدى الذكريات
مثلك من أهل الاتباع وتعظيم طريق السلف الصالح لا يقول هذا ، فإن المبتدع ينصب نفسه في العبادة على غير السنة فهل يأثم للصلاة والذكر أم يأثم لمخالفة السنة؟؟
فأي حرف هو الذي عليه حسنة ؟؟ الحرف القرآني أم الحرف المخترع الذي نشأ للعجمة التي أصابتنا ؟؟
ثم القارئ بدون أحكام تجويدية سيقع لا محالة في اختراع أحكام متوافقة مع نطقه وسجيته وراحة لسانه وقد أقول لك أيضا باعتبار لهجته 

لهذا عوام القاهريين سيقرأون بالجيم القاهرية 
وبعض أهل الخليج سيحولون القاف جيما 
وعامة العرب سيقرأون الظاء المشالة ظاء عامية 
بخلاف طبعا أن الإخلال بأحكام التفخيم والترقيق يخل بالمعاني في كثير من المواضع
وهلم جرا 

فالآن نعكس السؤال :
أي قدر ستوجبه عليهم لمنع الإخلال بالمعنى الحرف العربي غير المعجم؟؟ تعلم المخارج للنطق بالحرف العربي والتفخيم والترقيق فقط خشية الإخلال بالمعنى ؟؟ وبم فرقنا بينه وبين الإدغام وباقي الأحكام؟

وإن كان هناك أي استفسارات أخرى أو مطالبة بزيادة إيضاح أو حتى اعتراض فنحن في انتظاره لأن مثل هذه المدارسات العلمية الراقية مفيدة جدا، وإذا ظهر لي أنني مخطئة أتراجع عن قولي بلا قيد أو شرط بارك الله فيك 

القرآن ((هكذا منه إلينا وصل))
فإذا خالف القارئ ما وصل إلينا واخترع قراءة جديدة ، فقد هجر القرآن وأنت تعلم أن هجر القرآن أنواع ودرجات
ونحن لا نتحدث عمن يحاول ويجتهد ولكن نتحدث عمن أعرض واختار أن يقرأ كما يريد على راحته.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لو ذكرتم لنا حفظك الله تعالى أمثلة على ذلك سواء من الألفاظ العربية أو أقوال من العامة للإخفاء والإدغام وغير ذلك من أحكام التجويد ؟


أشهر شيء وأوضحه كما قلت لك في مثل كلمة ( كرنب ) و(أنباء)
ولو راقبت نطقك ستجد أنك تدغم أغلب الحروف المدغمة انطق مثلا : (محدش شاف فلان) ادغمت الشين في الشين
 (مين لعب في أوراقي ) لا إراديا ستقول (ميلعب في أوراقي )

أنا لا أقول أن الأداء متقن لكن صعب جدا أنك تنطق هذه الحروف مظهرة 



> لو ذكرتم لنا حفظك الله تعالى ، من من العلماء الذين قالوا إن التجويد مستحب، قال أن لقراءة بالتجويد حكاية فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟


والله يا أخي لا أتذكر حاليا والله المستعان يعينني على التذكر 



> سؤال أخير أحسن الله إليكم ، هل قراءة القرآن الكريم في الخطب والمحاضرات والدروس وتفسير القرآن الكريم ومواطن الوعظ ، يجب أن تكون بالتجويد ؟ أم أن هذه المواضع يستثنى فيها ؟ لاننا نجد كثير من علماء المسلمين يقرأ القرآن الكريم ولا يجوده في هذه المواضع ؟


بل بدع بعض العلماء وأظن منهم الشيخ الألباني الدعاة الذين يقرأون القرآن بالأداء في الخطب والدروس وقالوا أن خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته نقلت لنا ولم يكن فيهم من كان يقرأ بالتجويد أثناء الخطب. وأظنهم يعنون قراءته (بصوت وأسلوب مختلف عن طبقة الخطبة نفسها)

وهذا الرأي (أعني الحكم بالبدعة ) لا أزعم أنني درست صحته لأجزم فيه بشيء لكن أعود فأقول لك لو أن المرء درس التجويد وقرأ على المنبر سيدغم ويخفي بدون تغيير طبقات الصوت لكن مع المحافظة على الأحكام 

يعني سيقرأ مثلا (مجريها) ممالة لن يقرأها بفتح ولا بياء خالصة ولكن هل يضبط درجة الإمالة؟ لا

يعني على الأقل سيعود للحد الأدنى في المحافطة على الأحكام

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=11992

----------


## باحث لغوي

> بعض المشتغلين بعلم التجويد النظري بالذات يتعمقون بشدة خصوصا في تحديد المخارج ووضع اللسان ، حتى سمعت مؤخرا أن للسان طرف أيسر وأيمن وأن حرف النون يخرج من أحد الطرفين !! ومنهم من يطيل الكلام في وضع اللسان فيجعله مقعرا كالملعقة أو متمددا مشدودا كالوتر، في رأيي أن هذا تنطع وغلو ، لأن اللسان كله لا يتعدى طوله عدة سنتيمترات، وأغلب الحروف ينطقها العرب بله الأعاجم صحيحة، والقدماء لم يغالوا هذا الغلو الشديد في تحديد المخارج


هذا - في علم الأصوات الحديث - يسمى - بارك الله فيكم - (نظرية الفونيم) 
وأول من اكتشف هذا القانون الصوتي هو (ابن جني) في كتابه البديع (سر صناعة الإعراب)
ورغم أنه سطا فيه على بعض نظريات سيبويه، فإنه سبق علمي لغوي في مجال (علم الأصوات) حير علماء هذا الفن حتى الغربيين منهم، وأقروا راغمة أنوفهم للملسمين بالسبق فيه، ورفعوا لنا القبعة على طريقتهم، 
بعيدا عن ادعاءات الدكتور أحمد مختار عمر أنهم تأثروا بالهنود، أو إبراهيم أنيس أنهم تأثروا باليونان.
فلست معكم في استنكار مثل هذا، وهذا من الناحية العلمية اللغوية الصرفة
أما من الناحية الشرعية
فسحب قواعد علم الأصوات على تلاوة القرآن الكريم غير سديد، 
ولا نحتاج إلى فتوى شرعية لكي نفهم أنه أمر اجتهادي أعلى مراتبه الاستحسان والاستحباب، أشبه ما يكون بالنقاب،
فليس واجبا فضلا عن أن يكون فريضة. 
ذلك أن التجويد إنما هو صورة متطورة من علم الأصوات الذي وضع قواعده وأسسه الخليل، وبنى عليه سيبويه واستكمله ابن جني. 
وقد نشأ التجويد على أيدي القراء في قرون متأخرة عن العهد النبوي الشريف، فلا يدع أحد أنه كان على عهد الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: . 
وعلى هذا فهو ليس تشريعا نبويا، فلا نحتاج الفتيا فيه؛ لأنه ببساطة وقع بعد زمن النبوة. وكل حادث بعده  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إن كان إيجابيا - كإيقاع عمر ررر حد الخمر ثمانين، وطلاق الثلاث بائنا بينونة كبرى - فهو قابل للتعديل بحسب الزمان والمكان.
ولاأشك أن الدكتور غانم الحمد حينما انتهى إلى أن صوت الضاد - مع أنه مخالف تماما لوصف سيبويه - ينبغي أن ينطق اليوم كما ينطقه قراء مصر - فهو إنما يقصد المجيدين منهم كـ :مصطفى إسماعيل - عبدالباسط - أيوب - الحصري.. وليس قراء آخر الزمان، الذين إذا سمعت تلاوتهم شعرت أنه يكاد - عفوا للتعبير - يتقيأ، أو يدلق حنجرته عبر جوفه.. ولاأريد أن أسمي، واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم
ولست أجد وصفا معبرا عن تلك الحالة أفضل من وصف المعري شعر ابن هانئ بأنه " رحى تطحن قرونا "
ففي هذا أنا معكم تماما

----------


## التبريزي

> القراءات المتواترة الموجودة اليوم هي ( جزء ) من الأحرف السبعة ، لأنه لما قام أمير المؤمنين عثمان بالجمع الأخير اعتمد فقط ما كان في العرضة الأخيرة وكتب المصحف الإمام بطريقة تسمح باستيعاب بعض الأوجه وليس كلها وذلك كما هو معلوم لمصلحة راجحة ، 
> ولا يجوز القراءة بأي طريقة إلا ما استوفت ثلاث شروط:
> 1- تواتر الأسانيد للقراءة 
> 2- موافقتها للرسم العثماني ولو احتمالا
> 3- موافقتها لوجه من وجوه العربية ولو اعتبره االبعض ضعيفا.


الأحرف السبعة غير القراءات السبع المشهورة، فالأحرف السبعة متناثرة في القراءات العشر المتواترة والتي تبلغ عشرين رواية (لكل قراءة روليتان)، وليس صحيحا أن القراءات أو الروايات المتواترة العشرين هي جزءٌ من الأحرف السبعة، فكل القراءات المعتبرة المتواترة لا تخرج عن الأحرف السبعة، كما أن الأحرف السبعة موجودة في هذه القراءات المتواترة العشر، وإسنادها صحيح متصل بالقراء المشهورين من الصحابة عن رسول الله، ومن أشهرهم علي بن أبي طالب وعثمان بن عفان وعبدالله بن مسعود وأبي بن كعب وزيد بن ثابت وأبي موسى الأشعري ، وسالم مولى حذيفة وغيرهم، والدليل على أن رواية حفص عن عاصم تحوي أكثر من حرف -وليس حرف قريش فقط- هو أن الرواية فيها تحقيق الهمز الذي هو قراءة الجمهور، بينما قريش لا تهمز كما هو في رواية ورش عن نافع.

أما معنى الأحرف السبعة، فالأقوال فيها كثيرة، وكلُّ قولٍ فيه نظر!! وكثير من علماء القراءات اليوم أيدوا رأي الشيخ عبدالعزيز القاريء لأنه استوعب جميع الأقوال وخلاصته:
(الأحرف السبعة: هي وجوهٌ متعددةٌ متغايرةٌ منزَّلةٌ مِن وجوه القراءة، يمكنك أن تقرأ بأي منها فتكون قد قرأتَ قرآناً منزلاً، والعدد هنا مراد، بمعنى أن أقصى حدّ ٍ يمكن أن تبلغه الوجوهُ القرآنيةُ المُنَزَّلةُ هو سبعةُ أوجه، وذلك في الكلمةِ القرآنيةِ الواحدةِ، ضمن نوعٍ واحدٍ من أنواعِ الإختلافِ والتغايرِ، ولا يلزمُ أن تَبْلُغَ الأوجهُ هذا الحدّ في كل موضعٍ من القرآن) انتهى
 وهذا موجود في كتابه الموجود على الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=64956
"حديث الأحرف السبعة" للشيخ عبدالعزيز القاريء، القول الراجح في معناها.......تصفح وتحميل

أما شروط القراءة المقبولة فلها شرطان، (والمتعارف عليه ثلاثة)، و شرط العربية شرط لا معنى له عند تحقق الشرطين الرئيسين:
تواتر السند، وموافقة الرسم العثماني، لأن القرآن حاكم ومهيمن على العربية وقواعدها، وليس العكس..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=11992


أشكرك بشدة على الرابط

ولكني انتقلت منه إلى هذا الرابط 
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=11832

وأنقل منه قولكم:



> وللأسف أيضا هناك من تأثر بطريقة علماء الأصوات وتركوا ما قرؤوا به ، فأصبحتَ الآن تنظر في كتاب من كتب التجويد الحديثة ، تظن أنه كتاب في مادة الأحياء ، وأحيانا تشعر بأنه كتاب في الطب ، قد ملئت بصور اللسان الحنجرة والرأس ، ثم تقرأ الأقوال فيخبرونك بأن الأوتار تهتز وتقترقب ثم تتباعد ثم يمر الهواء ثم ثم ثم ، بينما الأمر أبسط من ذلك ، لأن خلاصة الموضوع أن من قرأ للمحدثين بالتفصيلات المملة ، أو للقدامي باختصاراتهم السهلة الشاملة ، لا بد في نهاية الأمر من سماع الصوت من مجيدي قراءة القرآن الكريم . فلم هذه الأوصاف التي لا نراها ولن تفيدنا في شئ فهو علم لا ينفع وجهل لا يضر ؟؟ فالذي يعنينا في المسألة أين نضع ألسنتا أي نريد الأشياء التي نشعر بها فقط . 
> 
>  ولقد قرأت لأحد الإخوة كتب تعريفا في حرف الضاد ثم بالغ في الوصف ، ونقل عن أحد علماء الأصوات وصفه للضاد ،، فقلت له : يا أخي هذا الأستاذ الذي نقلت وصفه لا يقول بالضاد التي يقول بها الحصري ، فهو يصف ضادا أخري لا نقرأ بها . ثم أتيت له بأقوال هذا الأستاذ وهو يصرح بالضاد الظائية . فرأيت الخجل في عينيه فلم أزد عليه .


أكرمك الله وجعلك من أهل القرآن هذا هو رأيي أيضا وهذا ما فتحت النقاش لأجله بارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هذا - في علم الأصوات الحديث - يسمى - بارك الله فيكم - (نظرية الفونيم) 
> وأول من اكتشف هذا القانون الصوتي هو (ابن جني) في كتابه البديع (سر صناعة الإعراب)
> ورغم أنه سطا فيه على بعض نظريات سيبويه، فإنه سبق علمي لغوي في مجال (علم الأصوات) حير علماء هذا الفن حتى الغربيين منهم، وأقروا راغمة أنوفهم للملسمين بالسبق فيه، ورفعوا لنا القبعة على طريقتهم، 
> بعيدا عن ادعاءات الدكتور أحمد مختار عمر أنهم تأثروا بالهنود، أو إبراهيم أنيس أنهم تأثروا باليونان.
> فلست معكم في استنكار مثل هذا، وهذا من الناحية العلمية اللغوية الصرفة


أحتاج لتحديدك رفض ما أستنكره عليهم أو تحتاج لتحديدي ما أسنكره أنا !
لأن كلامك بعدها يؤيد ما أستنكره في قولكم :




> أما من الناحية الشرعية
> فسحب قواعد علم الأصوات على تلاوة القرآن الكريم غير سديد، 
> ولا نحتاج إلى فتوى شرعية لكي نفهم أنه أمر اجتهادي أعلى مراتبه الاستحسان والاستحباب،


نعم ولكن غير سديد = عدم استحبابه واستحسانه 
فكيف أستحسنه بعد ذلك إذا كان غير سديد؟؟




> أشبه ما يكون بالنقاب،
> فليس واجبا فضلا عن أن يكون فريضة.


ما كان لك - أخي الفاضل - أن تتحدث عن هذا الأمر في السياق ولكن توضيع بسيط وأرجو عدم الاستدراك ويمكنك مراجعة الأمر بتأن بعد ذلك
النقاب اختلف العلماء فيه على قولين فقط : استحباب ووجوب (أو فرض)
فلا يقال أعلى مراتبه الاستحسان أو الاستحباب بل أعلى مراتبه الوجوب وأقل ما يقال فيه أنه مستحب فلا وجه للتشبيه 





> ذلك أن التجويد إنما هو صورة متطورة من علم الأصوات الذي وضع قواعده وأسسه الخليل، وبنى عليه سيبويه واستكمله ابن جني.


معلومة جديدة عن علم الأصوات جزاكم الله خيرا على الإضافة




> وقد نشأ التجويد على أيدي القراء في قرون متأخرة عن العهد النبوي الشريف، فلا يدع أحد أنه كان على عهد الرسول .


أما النظري فنعم 
ولكن استمداد النظري هو العملي وإلا فكلامك مطرد على كل العلوم الشرعية فهل كان الفقة وعلوم الحديث والعقيدة على عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصورته المعروفة؟
ولهذا فعبارتك التالية فيها نظر:



> وعلى هذا فهو ليس تشريعا نبويا، فلا نحتاج الفتيا فيه؛ لأنه ببساطة وقع بعد زمن النبوة. وكل حادث بعده  إن كان إيجابيا - كإيقاع عمر ررر حد الخمر ثمانين، وطلاق الثلاث بائنا بينونة كبرى - فهو قابل للتعديل بحسب الزمان والمكان.


كما أني لم أفهم معنى لا نحتاج لفتيا فيه ؟
وما هو مقدار الإيجابية التي بها نقبل أو لا نقبل (الحادث) بعد عهد النبوة ؟ وإن كان الحديث في هذا خارج الموضوع 





> ولاأشك أن الدكتور غانم الحمد حينما انتهى إلى أن صوت الضاد - مع أنه مخالف تماما لوصف سيبويه - ينبغي أن ينطق اليوم كما ينطقه قراء مصر - فهو إنما يقصد المجيدين منهم كـ :مصطفى إسماعيل - عبدالباسط - أيوب - الحصري.. وليس قراء آخر الزمان، الذين إذا سمعت تلاوتهم شعرت أنه يكاد - عفوا للتعبير - يتقيأ، أو يدلق حنجرته عبر جوفه.. ولاأريد أن أسمي، واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم
> ولست أجد وصفا معبرا عن تلك الحالة أفضل من وصف المعري شعر ابن هانئ بأنه " رحى تطحن قرونا "
> ففي هذا أنا معكم تماما


أولا الحمد لله لم أفهم من المقصود بالقراءة المذكورة 
لكن أنا أرى أن التكلف الذي أسمعه يوافق هذا الوصف بالفعل ، وأرى أنه نتيجة لهذا الغلو والتنطع المذموم في التجويد النظري.

بارك الله فيكم وأشكرك على الاهتمام والتعليق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الأحرف السبعة غير القراءات السبع المشهورة، فالأحرف السبعة متناثرة في القراءات العشر المتواترة والتي تبلغ عشرين رواية (لكل قراءة روليتان)، وليس صحيحا أن القراءات أو الروايات المتواترة العشرين هي جزءٌ من الأحرف السبعة، فكل القراءات المعتبرة المتواترة لا تخرج عن الأحرف السبعة، كما أن الأحرف السبعة موجودة في هذه القراءات المتواترة العشر،


بارك الله فيك
قولك أن الأحرف السبعة متناثرة في القراءات العشر لا يخالف القول بأن القراءات العشر جزء من الأحرف السبعة
لأنه لو قلنا أن القراءات هي جزء من الأحرف فمعنى هذا أن القراءات لا تحتوي كل الأحرف ولكن بعضها وأن هذا البعض متناثر في القراءات 
مزيد من التوضيح:

"عن أنس: "أن حذيفة بن اليمان قَدِمَ على عثمان، وكان يغازي أهل الشام في أرمينية وأذربيجان مع أهل العراق، فأفزع حذيفة اختلافهم في القراءة، فقال لعثمان، أدرك الأمة قبل أن يختلفوا اختلاف اليهود والنصارى، فأرسل إلى حفصة أن أرسلي إلينا الصحف ننسخها في المصاحف ثم نردها إليكِ، فأرسلت بها حفصة إلى عثمان، فأمر زيد بن ثابت، وعبد الله بن الزبير، وسعيد بن العاص، وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام، فنسخوها في المصاحف، وقال عثمان للرهط القرشيين الثلاثة: إذا اختلفتم أنتم وزيد بن ثابت في شيء من القرآن فاكتبوه بلسان قريش فإنه إنما نزل بلسانهم، ففعلوا حتى إذا نسخوا الصحف في المصاحف رد عثمان الصحف إلى حفصة، وأرسل إلى كل أفق بمصحف مما نسخوا، وأمر بما سواه من القرآن في كل صحيفة أو مصحف أن يُحرق" رواه البخاري
فهذا الأثر فيه نص على أن عثمان عندما قام بالجمع اقتصر على الكتابة بحرف واحد ولكن الرسم العثماني استوعب بعض ما نزل من الأحرف الستة الأخرى ومن هنا نشأت القراءات المتواترة المعروفة وكلها بأسانيد متصلة متواترة
مثال
ضمن ما كان من اختلافات في الأحرف السبعة أن تكون الكلمة مثلا (تعال) ، و(هلم ) ، و(أقبل) فاقتصر عثمان على ما كان بلغة قريش ، ثم ما وسعه الرسم من أوجه جائزة صار مقروءا به.

والموضوع بالتفصيل تجده في مباحث في علوم القرآن للشيخ مناع القطان ونقل فيه عن ابن جرير كلاما نفيسا 
ولو راجعت كلام ابن الجزري في النشر أيضا تجد ما يسرك 




> والدليل على أن رواية حفص عن عاصم تحوي أكثر من حرف -وليس حرف قريش فقط- هو أن الرواية فيها تحقيق الهمز الذي هو قراءة الجمهور، بينما قريش لا تهمز كما هو في رواية ورش عن نافع.


عدم تحقيق الهمز سواء بالإسقاط أو بالتسهيل وخلافه ورد في روايات أخرى غير ورش مثل رواية قالون ومثل قراءة حمزة ..الخ
وكون كل قراءة تحتوي على أكثر من حرف صحيح ولكن مجموع القراءات لا يستوعب السبعة أحرف كلها بل يستوعب جزء منها فقط لأنه في جمع عثمان ترك الكثير من أوجه القراءة ليتم جمع الأمة على المصحف الإمام

وهذا كلام نفيس لابن الجزري في النشر:
"وإنما تنازع الناس من الخلف في المصحف العثماني الإمام الذي اجمع عليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعون لهم بإحسان والأمة بعدهم هل هو بما فيه من قراءة السبعة وتمام العشرة وغير ذلك حرف من الأحرف السبعة التي أنزل القرآن عليها أو هو مجموع الأحرف السبعة؟ على قولين مشهورين، والأول قول أئمة السلف والعلماء والثاني قول طوائف من أهل الكلام والقراء وغيرهم،" اهـ



> أما معنى الأحرف السبعة، فالأقوال فيها كثيرة، وكلُّ قولٍ فيه نظر!! وكثير من علماء القراءات اليوم أيدوا رأي الشيخ عبدالعزيز القاريء لأنه استوعب جميع الأقوال وخلاصته:
> (الأحرف السبعة: هي وجوهٌ متعددةٌ متغايرةٌ منزَّلةٌ مِن وجوه القراءة، يمكنك أن تقرأ بأي منها فتكون قد قرأتَ قرآناً منزلاً، والعدد هنا مراد، بمعنى أن أقصى حدّ ٍ يمكن أن تبلغه الوجوهُ القرآنيةُ المُنَزَّلةُ هو سبعةُ أوجه، وذلك في الكلمةِ القرآنيةِ الواحدةِ، ضمن نوعٍ واحدٍ من أنواعِ الإختلافِ والتغايرِ، ولا يلزمُ أن تَبْلُغَ الأوجهُ هذا الحدّ في كل موضعٍ من القرآن) انتهى


بارك الله فيك 
هذا هو الراجح فعلا وهو قول ابن الجزري في الأصل 
ولكن هل القراءات المتواترة الآن احتوت كل ما ورد من وجوه التغاير ؟ قلنا بناء على ما قررناه سابقا أن ( لا ) هناك الأوجه التي لا توافق الرسم العثماني ولكن كان مقروءا بها قبل جمع عثمان وهي من الأحرف السبع قطعا 
وأضيف ان الفرق بين مصحف عثمان ومصحف أبي بكر أن مصحف أبي بكر اشتمل على كل الأحرف السبعة في حين اقتصر مصحف عثمان على وجه واحد ورجح لغة قريش على ما عداها (اللغات أحد وجوه الاختلاف والتغاير ) وبالتالي جمع الأمة على حرف واحد وبعض الأوجه من الأحرف الباقية




> أما شروط القراءة المقبولة فلها شرطان، (والمتعارف عليه ثلاثة)، و شرط العربية شرط لا معنى له عند تحقق الشرطين الرئيسين:
> تواتر السند، وموافقة الرسم العثماني، لأن القرآن حاكم ومهيمن على العربية وقواعدها، وليس العكس..


بارك الله فيك كلامك لا يختلف مع ما ذكرتُ وأنقل لك كلام ابن الجزري في النشر غاية في الامتاع والوضوح :
"كل قراءة وافقت العربية ولو بوجه ووافقت أحد المصاحف العثمانية ولو احتمالاً وصح سندها فهي القراءة الصحيحة التي لا يجوز ردها ولا يحل إنكارها بل هي من الأحرف السبعة التي نزل بها القرآن ووجب على الناس قبولها سواء كانت عن الأئمة السبعة أم عن العشرة أم عن غيرهم من الأئمة المقبولين، ومتى اختل ركن من هذه الأركان الثلاثة أطلق عليها ضعيفة أو شاذة أو باطلة سواء كانت عن السبعة أم عمن هو أكبر منهم، هذا هو الصحيح عند أئمة التحقيق من السلف والخلف، صرح بذلك الإمام الحافظ أبو عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني، ونص عليه في غير موضع الإمام أبو محمد مكي بن أبي طالب وكذلك الإمام أبو العباس أحمد ابن عمار المهدوي وحققه الإمام الحافظ أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل المعروف بأبي شامة وهو مذهب السلف الذي لا يعرف عن أحد منهم خلافه" اهـ

 ولا تبخل علينا أيها الأخ الفاضل بتعليق أو ملحوظة أو فائدة

----------


## باحث لغوي

> أحتاج لتحديدك رفض ما أستنكره عليهم أو تحتاج لتحديدي ما أسنكره أنا !
> لأن كلامك بعدها يؤيد ما أستنكره في قولكم
> نعم ولكن غير سديد = عدم استحبابه واستحسانه 
> فكيف أستحسنه بعد ذلك إذا كان غير سديد؟؟


لست معكم في استنكار تفاصيل علم الأصوات، الذي أبدعه العقل العربي، وحسده عليه العقل الغربي، ووقف احتراما له.
ومعكم في استنكار سحبه على تلاوة القرآن الكريم
ومشكلة هؤلاء أنهم يظنون أنه هكذا كان العرب ينطقون الأصوات، وهذا خطأ محض
ففرق بين تحقيق المخرج كما يفعل كبار القراء ممن ذكرنا، وبين القراء الآخرين الذين تسمع اصطكاك أسنانهم إذا تلوا كلام الله
وللأسف فبعض الدكاترة من اللغويين يظن ما ظن أولئك المخطؤون



> النقاب اختلف العلماء فيه على قولين فقط : استحباب ووجوب (أو فرض)


لا أظن أحدا يقول بفرضيته، وأعلى مراتبه هو الوجوب، وهو كان مجرد مثال؛ حتى لا نخرج عن الموضوع
فأعلى مراتب التجويد أن يكون واجبا، وأدناها أن يكون مستحبا، لا يأثم تاركه، إلا إذا كان يحسنه فتعمد



> وإلا فكلامك مطرد على كل العلوم الشرعية فهل كان الفقة وعلوم الحديث والعقيدة على عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصورته المعروفة؟
> ولهذا فعبارتك التالية فيها نظر:
> كما أني لم أفهم معنى لا نحتاج لفتيا فيه ؟


لا سواء بارك الله فيكم
فالرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يرو عنه إلا أن تجاد وتحسن وتتقن تلاوة آيات الذكر الحكيم، وكذا التغني بها
فهذا نص عام، والخلاف في تفسيره سائغ
أما الأحكام الشرعية فهي منقولة بالكتاب والسنة الصحيحة بنصوص خاصة قاطعة في معظمها
فلا سواء
ولانحتاج إلى فتيا؛ لأنه أمر حادث بعده  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فالاجتهاد فيه متاح وواسع، وليس لطرف أن يلزم آخر بما يراه، إلا على سبيل الاستحباب



> وما هو مقدار الإيجابية التي بها نقبل أو لا نقبل (الحادث) بعد عهد النبوة ؟ وإن كان الحديث في هذا خارج الموضوع


قد ضربت لكم مثلا باجتهاد عمر ررر فهو محدود بزمانه ومكانه، وليس بالضرورة صالحا لكل زمان ومكان كما هي النصوص النبوية الصحيحة، فضلا عن آي الذكر الحكيم
وأظن هذا يكفي حتى لا نخرج عن الموضوع
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيك 
> أولا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هو وأصحابه قبل أن تتواتر القراءات
> ثم تواترت القراءات عنهم 
> واستقرت على هذا الوضع 
> فإن كان عندنا سند بقراءة نقرأ به وإلا فأي تغيير يعني أننا (نبتدع ) قراءة ونخترعها من رءوسنا


أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،،
حتى تتضح لي الصورة كاملة ، هل أفهم من كلامك إن القراءات الموجودة الآن مثل حفص وورش ، هي التي نزل بها جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يعني لما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتدارس القرآن مع جبريل كان من ضمن الدراسة إنه لابد أن يأتي بالغنن حركتين ، والمد اللازم للسكون ست حركات ، والإدغام والإخفاء المرقق والمفخم والإظهار إلخ،، لغاية ما وصل لنا القرآن الكريم مجود بهذه الصورة ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أخي الباحث اللغوي:
نحن متفقون إذا وأنا لا أنتقد علم الأصوات من حيث أنه علم للأصوات بل أنتقد سحبه على التجويد كما ذكرتم

لهذا فأنا أوافقك في جل ما ذكرت عدا قولك :




> لا أظن أحدا يقول بفرضيته


فأقول لك إن بعض الظن إثم ، ولعلك لو تراجع كتاب الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم المصري السكندري  (عودة الحجاب) تجد فيه ما يسرك من بسط الخلاف والترجيح كذلك.




> فالرسول  لم يرو عنه إلا أن تجاد وتحسن وتتقن تلاوة آيات الذكر الحكيم، وكذا التغني بها


وفي هذا أيضا نظر فقولك ((لم يرو عنه إلا)) ، حصر وكأنكم يا قوم ترون أن القراء الأعلام اخترعوا القراءة باجتهادهم ! وانظر مأجورا غير مأمور الرد التالي على أخينا الفاضل صدى الذكريات


الأخ صدى الذكريات

نعكس السؤال : هل ابتدع القراء الأئمة الموثقين المتورعين هذه الأحكام من لدنهم؟
يعني هل تقول أي أخي الفاضل، أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقرأ بهذه الأوجه وأن هؤلاء قرروا أن يفعلوا ذلك من ذات أنفسهم = أن هؤلاء مبتدعة ! وأن القرآن محرف !!!!! لأنك لو قلت أنهم ابتدعوا في الغنن والمدود فما يمنع أن يخترعوا في الحروف والحدود؟؟؟؟!!!!!
فلا يمكن أخي أن نشكك في فخر الأمة في الأسانيد والمشافهة والتلقي الذي نفخر أن القراء لم يضيعوا من القرآن لا حرف ولا غنة ولا مد ولا حتى علاقات الحروف

فتنبه

ونعيد الشرح السابق باختصار: نزل القرآن 7 أحرف ، أوجه كثيرة تيسيرا على الأمة، وصلنا منها حرف وبعض الستة متناثرة في 20 رواية متواترة (القراءات العشر)، بطريق الشاطبية مع الدرة، وطريق طيبة النشر 
والطيبة أوسع من الشاطبية لاشتمالها على أوجه لم تشتملها الشاطبية
والقراء التي نسبت لهم القراءات كانوا أعلام وبدور موثقين من علماء الحديث والجرح والتعديل في غاية التوثيق لم يزيدوا حرف ولا غنة ولا مد ولا مقدار وكل ذلك مشافهة وشعار القراء (البيتين من الذاكرة فسامحونا)

ومن يأخذ العلم عن شيخ مشافهة يكن من الزيغ والتحريف في حل 
ومن يأخذ العلم من صحف ومن ورق فعلمه عند أهل العلم كالعدم

أما المقادير فهي قياس نظري مكتوب ، للعملي المقروء به الذي نقول أنه هكذا منه صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ،إلينا وصل ، ولهذا أقول لك كلمة (حركتين) لا تنضبط إلا مشافهة

فهناك فرق بين التجويد العملي والتجويد النظري وموضوعي هنا عن النظري ، ولكن دخلنا في أحكام العملي ووجوبه واستحبابه ، أما النظري فلم يقل أحد من القراء بوجوب تعلمه ، فمن تلق القراءة وصح أداؤه لا يهم أن يعرف هذه الغنة إدغام أم إقلاب أم إخفاء المهم انه يدغم عمليا 

يعني لو سمعت السورة من الحصري وقرأتها مقلدا له يكفيك هذا ، ولو عرضتها على شيخ يكون أفضل وأفضل منعا للخطأ ، ولو عرضتها على شيخ متقن تبتغي تصحيح دقائق التجويد فجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الأخ صدى الذكريات
> 
> نعكس السؤال : هل ابتدع القراء الأئمة الموثقين المتورعين هذه الأحكام من لدنهم؟
> يعني هل تقول أي أخي الفاضل، أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقرأ بهذه الأوجه وأن هؤلاء قرروا أن يفعلوا ذلك من ذات أنفسهم = أن هؤلاء مبتدعة ! وأن القرآن محرف !!!!! لأنك لو قلت أنهم ابتدعوا في الغنن والمدود فما يمنع أن يخترعوا في الحروف والحدود؟؟؟؟!!!!!
> فلا يمكن أخي أن نشكك في فخر الأمة في الأسانيد والمشافهة والتلقي الذي نفخر أن القراء لم يضيعوا من القرآن لا حرف ولا غنة ولا مد ولا حتى علاقات الحروف
> 
> فتنبه
> 
> ونعيد الشرح السابق باختصار: نزل القرآن 7 أحرف ، أوجه كثيرة تيسيرا على الأمة، وصلنا منها حرف وبعض الستة متناثرة في 20 رواية متواترة (القراءات العشر)، بطريق الشاطبية مع الدرة، وطريق طيبة النشر 
> ...


أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك وسددك لكل خير ،،
أنا سألت لأستفسر لم أسأل للتعقيب ،  لأن هذا الأمر مهم جدًا في المسألة ، ولم أقصد النظري ، بل قصدت العملي .
السؤال مرة اخرى وفقك الله تعالى :
هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كان يتدارس القرآن الكريم مع جبريل ، هل كان يقرأ القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد المعروفة عمليًا الآن : من إخفاء وإدغام ، ومقدار الحركات في المدود ؟
ولما أراد أن يبلغه للناس ، هل كان يبلغه لهم بنفس هذه الصورة التي وردت إلينا ؟
وهل السبب الرئيسي لحفظ كلام الله عز وجل هو أن القراء السبعة نقولوا لنا القرآن الكريم مجودًا ، يعنى ما كان فيه من المسلمين غيرهم يحفظ القرآن الكريم ؟ يعنى الذي أفهمه إن المسلمين من قبل القراء يتناقلون القرآن الكريم جيل بعد جيل ، فما هو دور القراء السبعة ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كان يتدارس القرآن الكريم مع جبريل ، هل كان يقرأ القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد المعروفة عمليًا الآن : من إخفاء وإدغام ، ومقدار الحركات في المدود ؟
> ولما أراد أن يبلغه للناس ، هل كان يبلغه لهم بنفس هذه الصورة التي وردت إلينا ؟


نعم ، وهناك أوجه أخرى لم تصلنا 




> وهل السبب الرئيسي لحفظ كلام الله عز وجل هو أن القراء السبعة نقولوا لنا القرآن الكريم مجودًا ، يعنى ما كان فيه من المسلمين غيرهم يحفظ القرآن الكريم ؟ يعنى الذي أفهمه إن المسلمين من قبل القراء يتناقلون القرآن الكريم جيل بعد جيل ، فما هو دور القراء السبعة ؟


أولا القراء عشرة وليس سبعة ، طريق الشاطبية يتضمن 10 قراء ، اقتصر الشاطبي في نظمه على 7 وأكمل ابن الجزري الثلاثة في نظم الدرة ، من نفس طريق الشاطبي 
وطريق الشاطبية يعتمد على الأوجه التي اختارها صاحب التيسير قال الشاطبي:
وفي يسره التيسير رمت اختصاره ....فأجنت بعون الله منه مؤملا 

القراءة نسبت للقارئ لأنه أشهر من أتقنها ونقلها ،
قال الشاطبي :
جزى الله بالخيرات عنا أئمة .....لنا نقلوا القرآن عذبا وسلسلا
فمنهم بدور سبعة قد توسطت ....سماء العلى والعدل زهرا وكملا
لها شهب عنها استنارت فنورت .....سواد الدجى حتى تفرق وانجلا
وسوف تراهم واحدا بعد واحد ......مع اثنين من أصحابه متمثلا
تخيـــرهم نقادهم كل بارع .........وليس على قرآنه متأكلا

فهؤلاء من اختارهم العلماء وأجمعوا على إمامتهم ،

والرواية نسبت للراوي لأنه أشهر وأتقن من روى عن القارئ وإلا فكل قارئ أقرأ عشرات غير من اشتهر من الرواة وإن شئت فقل مئات وألوف

ونأخذ مثال :
رواية عاصم:
قرأ عاصم على أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وقرأ السلمي على عليّ بن أبي طالب وقرأ علي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وقرأ عاصم أيضا على زر بن حبيش الأسدي وقرأ زر على عبد الله بن مسعود وقرأ عبد الله على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأقرأ عاصم حفصا بقراءة السلمي، وأقرأ شعبة بقراءة زر بن حبيش

لاحظ هنا عاصم القارئ تابعي ، حفص وشعبة أخذوا منه مباشرة واشتهرت الرواية عن حفص عن عاصم، عن شعبة عن عاصم، وقال ابن معين : كان حفص أتقن من شعبة (لاحظة أن علماء الجرح والتعديل يتكلمون في رجال أسانيد القرآن ويميزون المتقن والأكثر اتقانا)

لكنّ أبا عمرو البصري، قارئ وراوياه السوسي والدوري أخذا القراءة عنه بواسطة وهو يحي اليزيدي (أبي محمد يحي بن المبارك العدوي المعروف باليزيدي)
فلاحظ هنا لماذا لم تشتهر القراءة عن اليزيدي ولم تنسب له ؟ 
كذلك حمزة القارئ ، أخذ راوياه خلف وخلاد الرواية عن أبي عيسى سليم بن عيسى الحنفي الكوفي (المصدر البدور الزاهرة)
لماذا أيضا لم تشتهر عن سُليم؟
لاحظة أن الشاطبي قال :
وأما الإمام المازني صريحهم ....أبو عمرو البصري فوالده العلا
أفاض على يحيى اليزيدي سيبه .....فأصبح بالعذب الفرات معللا

وقال في حمزة :
وحمزة ما أزكاه من متورع ....إماما صبورا للقرآن مرتلا
روى خلف عنه وخلاد الذي ....رواه سُلَيم متقنا ومحصلا

هذان أخذ الروايان عنهما بواسطة ، وذكر الشاطبي اسم الواسطة يعني الواسطة ليس مجهولا بل زعلوم معروف ولكن مع ذلك لم يشتهر الواسطة ولم تنسب له القراء.

أما ابن عامر القارئ ، فالراويان عنه أخذا القراءة بإسناد وليس بواسطة واحدة
وذكر ذلك الشاطبي أيضا فقال :
وأما دمشق الشام دار ابن عامر .......فتلك بعبد الله طابت محللا
هشام وعبد الله وهو انتسابه ........لذكوان بالإسناد عنه تنقلا

كذلك فمن القراء من هو من التابعين ومنهم من هو دونهم في الطبقة، فهؤلاء هم من أجمع عليهم العلماء

ونلاحظ أن ابن الجزري قال في النشر ما معناه أنه لو صح السند لقارئ أخر سواهم لقرأنا به 

وتنبيه أخر ، هناك روايات أخرى وصلتنا غير القراءات العشر وتسمى الشواذ (4 تقريبا) ، لاختلال شرط من الشروط الثلاثة التي ذكرناها سابقا ، والعلماء بالإجماع على حرمة القراءة بها في الصلاة وخارجها ولا يأخذونها إلا للتعلم والتوقي منها ، ولها أسانيد إلى اليوم.

وإن كان لأحد الإخوة القراء إضافة فجزاه الله خيرا
وإن كانت الصورة لا تزال غير واضحة نوضح أكثر إن شاء الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وهل السبب الرئيسي لحفظ كلام الله عز وجل هو أن القراء السبعة نقولوا لنا القرآن الكريم مجودًا


معلوم أن الله تعالى هو من تكفل بحفظ القرآن ، فهو من سخر للأمة هذه الدقة المبهرة في النقل وهؤلاء الأئمة ما هم إلا وسيلة سخرها ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لنقل القرآن محفوظا ، كما سخر الله عز وجل أبا بكر ومن بعده عثمان في حفظ القرآن وجمعه 

فدقتهم وحفاظهم على الغنة والمد ..وسائر الأحكام دلالة على الحفظ المتقن والنقل الموثق الذي لا يتطرق إليه شك ، فإن كان هذا هو دأبهم في الحرف المدغم والمخفي فكيف بالحرف المظهر ؟ وكيف بالآية والسورة ؟؟ كم قرن مضى والقرآن يتلى كما أنزل بدون زيادة ولا نقصان سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## باحث لغوي

سؤال ثم نستكمل الحوار
هل كانت أحكام التجويد الأربعة : الإدغام - الإظهار - الإخفاء - الإقلاب.. معروفة على عهد النبوة المبارك؟
وأضيفوا إليه القلقلة، التي يقع فيها التنطع الذي أدرتم عليه الكلام
إن قلتم نعم، فأين الدليل؟
وإن قلتم لا، فمعنى هذا أن التجويد من أوله إلا آخره اجتهاد بشري، وليس تشريعا نبويا
ونعود عندئذ إلى أصل التشريع
فليس تشريع الصحابي - فضلا عمن دونه - بملزم لمن بعده
بل اجتهاده حوار دوار، يؤخذ منه ويرد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> سؤال ثم نستكمل الحوار
> هل كانت أحكام التجويد الأربعة : الإدغام - الإظهار - الإخفاء - الإقلاب.. معروفة على عهد النبوة المبارك؟
> وأضيفوا إليه القلقلة، التي يقع فيها التنطع الذي أدرتم عليه الكلام
> إن قلتم نعم، فأين الدليل؟


بارك الله فيك
هل تعني بأحكام الإخفاء والإقلاب ووو...الخ أسمائها وتعريفاتها ؟
أم تعني تطبيقها ؟

بمعنى ، أنت كباحث لغوي ، هل كانت قواعد النحو من رفع الفاعل ونصب المفعول...الخ موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن هل تقول أن القرآن لم يرفع فيه الفاعل ولم ينصب فيه المفعول؟ فيكون هذا الضبط بالشكل ((مستحبا)) ويجوز لنا أن نخالفه لأنه اجتهادي من فعل البشر ؟؟
إذا قلت أنه كان موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيلزمك الدليل 
وإن قلت ليس موجودا فالرفع والنصب اجتهادي من تقعيد البشر  ويقال فيه مثل ما ذكرتَ



> ونعود عندئذ إلى أصل التشريع
> فليس تشريع الصحابي - فضلا عمن دونه - بملزم لمن بعده
> بل اجتهاده حوار دوار، يؤخذ منه ويرد


فهل هذا كلام منطقي أو منضبط؟


فالتجويد العملي يا أخي كان موجودا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل هو عين الرواية المقروء بها وإلا فيلزمك أن تقول أن القراء اخترعوها من لدنهم !! وهذا بهتان عظيم 
لكن التجويد النظري الذي هو تقعيد للتجويد العملي = قواعد النحو التي هي تقعيد للنطق العربي السليم
لم يكن موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله مثل كل العلوم بصيغتها الحالية

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،،
عندما نعلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، دعا الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يخفف عن أمته في قرآة القرآن وأن يجادل جبريل ويقول له :  يا جبرئيل ، إني بعثت إلى أمة أميين ، منهم العجوز ،  والشيخ الكبير ، والغلام ، والجارية ، والرجل الذي لم يقرأ كتابا قط ، قال :  يا محمد إن القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف .
ونعلم أن هذه الرخصة والتيسير كانت لأمة الإسلام حتى ولو دخل الشك في الإسلام من بعض صحابة النبي رضي الله عنهم كما في كثير من الروايات ، ورجعوا للإيمان الكامل بسبب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان هذا الشك بسبب إختلاف هذه الألفاظ ، بل الجمل الكاملة في الأحرف السبعة ، فكيف نلزم المسلمين بأمور مثل " إدغام وإقلاب وإخفاء رقيق ومفخم ؟ وأن من لم يفعل ذلك من المسلمين فهو آثم ؟
المتأمل في الاحاديث الواردة في هذا الباب لعلم حرص الشريعة الأكيد بالتيسير على المسلمين ، فلئن كان هذا التجويد بنحو إخفاء وادغام وغير ذلك واجب على كل مسلم! ، لكان من باب أولى أن يكون الواجب الكلمات الكاملة بل الجمل الكاملة ، إذا تبين من خلال القراءات اختلاف جمل باكملها من ناحية الألفاظ وذلك للتيسير على اهل الإسلام ، فكيف يكون الإثم في حركات ليست من اللغة العربية أصلا ، بل وبتعلمها الإنسان في شهور كاملة !!
فلو قارنت حفظك الله تعالى بين قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لجبريل : 
 ( يا جبرئيل ، إني بعثت إلى أمة أميين ، منهم العجوز ،  والشيخ الكبير ، والغلام ، والجارية ، والرجل الذي لم يقرأ كتابا قط ، قال :  يا محمد إن القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف ) .
وبين قولك أنت حفظك الله وسددك لكل خير : 
( والثالث معرض جاهل يرفض أن يتعلم أو يقرأ بالصواب وهو ممن شكاه الرسول :" يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا ) ، والذي أنزلتيه على ملايين المسلمين من الذين جادل عنهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام .
لأعدت النظر حفظك الله في تقريراتك لهذا الأمر ، وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجزيك عنا كل خير ، لصبرك على جهالاتى وقد استفدت كثيرًا جدًا من هذه الردود الطيبة وفتحت لي باب من البحث والإفادة ولله الحمد أولاً وآخراً . 
وسوف اكمل باقي استفساراتي إن شاء الله تعالى ، والظن فيكم إن شاء الله تعالى هو التوجيه الكريم .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بل بدع بعض العلماء وأظن منهم الشيخ الألباني الدعاة الذين يقرأون القرآن بالأداء في الخطب والدروس وقالوا أن خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته نقلت لنا ولم يكن فيهم من كان يقرأ بالتجويد أثناء الخطب. وأظنهم يعنون قراءته (بصوت وأسلوب مختلف عن طبقة الخطبة نفسها)


العلماء الذين قالوا إن تجويد القرآن الكريم بدعة في مواضع الخطب والتذكير والدروس والشروح ، يعنون قراءة القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد المختلف عليها في هذا الموضوع من إخفاء مفخم ومرقق وإدغام ونحو ذلك ، وقد علم أن قراءة القرآن في الخطب والدروس والشرح تكون بالإعراب الصحيح الذي لا يختلف عليه ،
 فالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن : القرآن الكريم الذي أنزل على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما هو الأصل في نزوله ؟ هل أنزل بالإعراب الصحيح فقط ؟ فيكون هذا التجويد المختلف عليه في هذا الموضوع ليس واجب ؟
أو نزل بالتجويد ، فيكون حكم التجويد واجب ؟ ويكون ما يفعله علماء المسلمين من قراءة القرآن في المواضع المذكورة من خطب ودروس وشروح ، بدعة ؟!
أم أن قراءة القرآن الكريم بالتجويد هذا وجه من أوجه الأحرف السبعة ؟ والقراءة بغير أحكام التجويد وجه أخر من الاحرف السبعة ؟




> القراءات المتواترة الموجودة اليوم هي ( جزء ) من الأحرف السبعة ، لأنه لما  قام أمير المؤمنين عثمان بالجمع الأخير اعتمد فقط ما كان في العرضة  الأخيرة وكتب المصحف الإمام بطريقة تسمح باستيعاب بعض الأوجه وليس كلها  وذلك كما هو معلوم لمصلحة راجحة ، 
> ولا يجوز القراءة بأي طريقة إلا ما استوفت ثلاث شروط:
> 1- تواتر الأسانيد للقراءة 
> 2- موافقتها للرسم العثماني ولو احتمالا
> 3- موافقتها لوجه من وجوه العربية ولو اعتبره االبعض ضعيفا.
> ويتم اعتبار أي وجه يخالف هذه الشروط قراءة شاذة، ولو كانت نسبتها لصحابي جليل 
> وبالتالي ما ورد في صحيح البخاري مادامت لم تتصل الأسانيد بالأداء فيه فلا  يجوز القراءة به أصلا لأن الأصل في القراءة المشافهة والتلقي. فكيف الآن  تقرأ المد بالله وبالرحمن والرحيم ما هو كيفيتها ؟؟هل المقصود المد الطبيعي  الذي نعرفه فتكون رواية البخاري داخلة في القراءات الحالية ؟؟أم المقصود  قدر زائد لا ينضبط في عصرنا الحالي لعدم توافر الأسانيد بالأداء؟


أرجوا توجيه هذا الكلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 
وَأَمَّا الْقِرَاءَةُ الشَّاذَّةُ الْخَارِجَةُ عَنْ رَسْمِ الْمُصْحَفِ الْعُثْمَانِيِّ مِثْلَ قِرَاءَةِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ وَأَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ( وَاللَّيْلِ إذَا يَغْشَى وَالنَّهَارِ إذَا تَجَلَّى وَالذَّكَرِ وَالْأُنْثَى ) كَمَا قَدْ ثَبَتَ ذَلِكَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ . وَمِثْلَ قِرَاءَةِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ( فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مُتَتَابِعَاتٍ ) وَكَقِرَاءَتِهِ : ( إنْ كَانَتْ إلَّا زَقْيَة وَاحِدَةً ) وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ . فَهَذِهِ إذَا ثَبَتَتْ عَنْ بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ فَهَلْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقْرَأَ بِهَا فِي الصَّلَاةِ ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ هُمَا رِوَايَتَانِ مَشْهُورَتَانِ عَنْ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَد وَرِوَايَتَانِ عَنْ مَالِكٍ . " إحْدَاهُمَا " يَجُوزُ ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ وَالتَّابِعِينَ كَانُوا يَقْرَءُونَ بِهَذِهِ الْحُرُوفِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ . " وَالثَّانِيَةُ " لَا يَجُوزُ ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ .



> ولكن أي أخي الفاضل اليوم رواية حفص عن عاصم يقرأ فيها الألف بالفتح إلا كلمة واحدة (مجريها ) تقرأ بالإمالة
> فهل ترى أخي الفاضل جواز قراءتها بالفتح؟
> أقول لك لا يجوز
> لكن ضبط مقدار الإمالة هذا للمهرة من القراء ، ولكن لابد للمسلم أن يقرأها ممالة ولا يقرأها منفتحة وإلا فهو تخليط للرواية وفساد
> وفتح هذا الباب يفتح باب فساد لا أول له ولا آخر


وأرجوا توجيه هذا الكلام أيضًا لشيخ الإسلام : 
وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ يَنْبَنِي عَلَى " أَصْلٍ " وَهُوَ أَنَّ مَا لَمْ يَثْبُتْ كَوْنُهُ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ فَهَلْ يَجِبُ الْقَطْعُ بِكَوْنِهِ لَيْسَ مِنْهَا ؟ فَاَلَّذِي عَلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الْقَطْعُ بِذَلِكَ إذْ لَيْسَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا أَوْجَبَ عَلَيْنَا أَنْ يَكُونَ الْعِلْمُ بِهِ فِي النَّفْيِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ قَطْعِيًّا .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

والذي لم أجد له تفسير حقيقة عند كل من يقول إن التجويد بالصورة المختلف عليها هو واجب ، هو صفة قرأءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأشهر آية في كتاب الله عز وجل وجل ، والتي لا يوجد مسلم إلا ويعرفها ويحفظها وهي { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم } .
  سئل أنس : كيف كانت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقال : كانت مدا ، ثم قرأ : { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم } ، يمد ببسم الله ، ويمد بالرحمن ، ويمد بالرحيم . 
فهل يعقل أن أنس بن مالك وهو أقرب الناس لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لما كان يحكي كيف كانت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيذكر لنا كيفية ذلك في الآية التي يعرفها كل المسلمين ، وعندما ننظر في أحاكم التجويد الآن ، لا نجد احد ممن أوجب هذه الاحكام على المسلمين يقرأ أبدا أبدا بمثل ما قرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الآية التي يعرفها كل مسلم  من كتاب الله عز وجل ؟!

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> سؤال ثم نستكمل الحوار
> هل كانت أحكام التجويد الأربعة : الإدغام - الإظهار - الإخفاء - الإقلاب.. معروفة على عهد النبوة المبارك؟
> وأضيفوا إليه القلقلة، التي يقع فيها التنطع الذي أدرتم عليه الكلام
> إن قلتم نعم، فأين الدليل؟


السلام عليكم 

فتوى هامّة للعلاّمة الألباني حول أحكام التجويد

فتوى  هامّة   للعلاّمة   الألباني  حول  أحكام   التجويد  
ألف فتوى للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله - (1 / 19)
فصل في أحكام التجويد

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


سؤال : يكثر الكلام في الساحة عن  أحكام   التجويد  وتطبيق هذه الأحكام ، حيث إن هناك بعض العلماء يقولون بوجوبه، مع أن بعض هذه الأحكام مختلف فيها عند أئمّة هذا العلم، فما رأيكم بمشروعيّة هذه الأحكام ومدى ثبوت أدلّتها في الكتاب والسنة ؟

فأجاب العلاّمة  الألباني  رحمه الله : لقد تلقّى الناسُ قراءة القرآن الكريم خلفاً عن سلف بهذه الطريقة المعروفة بـ(  أحكام   التجويد  )، وأحكام  التجويد  أصلاً هي قواعد للنطق العربي، حيث كان العربي الأصيل ينطق كلامه بهذه الطريقة كلاماً أو قراءة، ومع تقدّم الناس وتطاول عهدهم بأصول العربية واختلاط العرب بالأعاجم ممّا سبّب فشوّ اللحن، واستعجام العرب فضلاً عن العجم، وخُصَّ الاهتمام بتعليم هذه الأحكام في مجال قراءة القرآن الكريم .

أمّا ما ذكره السائل أن الأئمّة اختلفوا في بعض  أحكام  التجويد؛ فهذا صحيح فعلاً،
فمنهم من رأى المدّ المنفصل مطلقاً،
ومنهم من يمدّه ثلاث حركات،
ومنهم أربعاً،
ومنهم من يُشبع مَدَّ هذا النوع كغيره،
ومنهم من أعمل إخفاء النون والتنوين مع الغين والخاء،
ومنهم من أظهرهما مع هذين الحرفين، وهم الأكثرون،
ومنهم من جعل إدغام النون كلّه بغير غنّة، حتى مع الواو والياء، وقَصَرَ إدغام الغنة على التنوين حتى وَسّع إدغام الغنّة مع التنوين حتى مع اللام والراء،
ومنهم من أمال ذوات الياء،
ومنهم من قلّل الإمالة، وهو ما يُسَمّى عندهم بالتقليل؛ وهي مرحلة من الإمالة بين الفتح والإمالة،
ومنهم من أعمل الإشمام فيما عيّنه ياء من المبني للمجهول،
ومنهم من فخّم اللام مع بعض الحروف،
ومنهم من رقّق الراء المفتوحة إذا جاورت الياء أو المكسور،
ومنهم من يمدّ أي يُشبع مد البدل،
... إلى آخر ما هنالك .

وسبب هذه الاختلافات أيضاً هو تابعٌ لأحكام النطق بالعربية، فهذه الأحكام موزّعة في  أحكام  القراءات، ومعلوم أن اختلاف القراءات هو أصلاً من اختلاف طريقة النطق بالكلمة عند العرب، فإنه كان من تيسير الله عزّ وجلّ على هذه الأمّة في كتابه أن أنزله على سبعة أحرف كما جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة المتواترة في هذا الباب، منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: " إن هذا القرآن أُنزِلَ على سبعة أحرف " ( متفق عليه )، وغيره من عشرات الأحاديث المبثوثة في جميع كتب السنة؛ كالبخاري ومسلم وأحمد والترمذي وأبي داود وغيرهم، وهذه الأحرف كما وصفها الرسول في حديثٍ آخر حيث قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : " أُنزِل القرآن من سبعة أبواب على سبعة أحرف، كلّها شافٍ كافٍ " ( صحيح الجامع 1496 )، فهذا الاختلاف الواقع بين الأئمّة في  أحكام   التجويد  هو من هذا الباب، ولا يضُرُّ هذا الخلاف في شيءٍ أبداً .

وعلى الإنسان أن يقرأ القرآن بأحكام التجويد، لأن الله تعالى يقول : ورتّل القرآن ترتيلاً ، فإذا قرأته كما تقرأ أيّ كتابٍ آخر لم تكن ترتّله، فلا بدّ من قراءته بأحكام التجويد، والخطأ في  أحكام   التجويد  يُسَمّيه العلماء باللحن الخفي، فعلى الإنسان أن يعتني بتعلّم كيفيّة قراءة القرآن بالطريقة الصحيحة، أمّا إذا علم خلافاً ما في حكمٍ ما؛ فعليه أن يلتزم بما تعلّمه من شيوخه لئلاّ يقع في الفوضى، وألاّ يترك الطريقة التي تعلّمها من مشايخه رغبةً عنها لاعتقادٍ منه أن غيرها أصحّ منها، فكلّها صحيحة، وكلّها كما وصف الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : " شافٍ كافٍ " .

أمّا أن يُطلَب الدليلُ من الكتاب والسنة على هذه الأحكام؛ فهذا الطلبُ أصلاً خطأ ، لأن هذه الأحكام كلّها وصلتنا بالتواتر العملي، فنحن تعلّمنا قراءة القرآن من أشياخنا وآبائنا بهذه الطريقة، وهم تعلّموا بنفس الطريقة من مشايخهم وآبائهم، وهكذا إلى عهد الصحابة الذين أخذوه عن الرسول .

وفي هذا القدر كفاية، والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً .)ا.هـ كلامه رحمه الله 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،، قد نقل الإمام ابن القيم ترك الإمام أحمد بن حنبل للإدغام في حكم التجويد ،، وقال : الإدغام والكسر ليس يعرف في لغة من لغات العرب ، سأله عبدالله ابنه عنها فقال : أكره الكسر الشديد والإضجاع ،  وقال في موضع آخر : إن لم يدغم ولم يضجع ذلك الإضجاع فلا بأس به

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،، قد نقل الإمام ابن القيم ترك الإمام أحمد بن حنبل للإدغام في حكم التجويد ،، وقال : الإدغام والكسر ليس يعرف في لغة من لغات العرب ، سأله عبدالله ابنه عنها فقال : أكره الكسر الشديد والإضجاع ،  وقال في موضع آخر : إن لم يدغم ولم يضجع ذلك الإضجاع فلا بأس به


السلام عليكم 
لعل هذا الرابط يفيدك في هذه المسألة : 
http://qiraatt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1386&page=25
والسلام عليكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير ،،
الإمام أحمد قال بصريح العبارة  : (( إن لم يدغم ولم يضجع ذلك الإضجاع فلا بأس به )) 
وليس الأمر متعلق بقراءة حمزة فقط ،، 
قال ابن قدامة عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل : ( ولم يكره قراءة أحد من العشرة، إلا قراءة حمزة و الكسائي، لما فيها من الكسر والإدغام والتكلف وزيادة المد )
وذكر أيضًا أن الإمام أحمد أحب بعض الروايات .
 فهل إن كان الإدغام والإخفاء وباقي أحكام التجويد هو عندكم يكون مثل حروف القرآن الكريم وكلماته ؟! أيكون الإمام أحمد يكرهه؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لمتأمل في الاحاديث الواردة في هذا الباب لعلم حرص الشريعة الأكيد بالتيسير على المسلمين ، فلئن كان هذا التجويد بنحو إخفاء وادغام وغير ذلك واجب على كل مسلم! ، لكان من باب أولى أن يكون الواجب الكلمات الكاملة بل الجمل الكاملة ، إذا تبين من خلال القراءات اختلاف جمل باكملها من ناحية الألفاظ وذلك للتيسير على اهل الإسلام ، فكيف يكون الإثم في حركات ليست من اللغة العربية أصلا ، بل وبتعلمها الإنسان في شهور كاملة !!


أخي الفاضل 
هل قرأت المشاركات السابقة بدقة ؟ أم فقط مررت عليها سريعا؟؟ أم أنني أسأت توضيح الكلام أم أين الخلل ؟؟
هل طالبتك أو نقلت لك مطالبة أحد العلماء بوجوب إتقان علم التجويد ومقادير الغنن وأصواتها ومقادير المدود وضبط الفتحات والإمالات والتفريق بين صوت الغنن في الإخفاء والإدغام وو وو وو ؟ 




> فلو قارنت حفظك الله تعالى بين قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لجبريل : 
> ( يا جبرئيل ، إني بعثت إلى أمة أميين ، منهم العجوز ، والشيخ الكبير ، والغلام ، والجارية ، والرجل الذي لم يقرأ كتابا قط ، قال : يا محمد إن القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف ) .
> وبين قولك أنت حفظك الله وسددك لكل خير : 
> ( والثالث معرض جاهل يرفض أن يتعلم أو يقرأ بالصواب وهو ممن شكاه الرسول :" يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا ) ، والذي أنزلتيه على ملايين المسلمين من الذين جادل عنهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام .
> لأعدت النظر حفظك الله في تقريراتك لهذا الأمر


أنا شخصيا لا أرى أي نوع من التعارض بين الحديث المذكور وهو حديث حسنه الألباني في تخريج المشكاة وقال في صحيح الترمذي حسن صحيح، 
وبين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"  الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة . والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه ، وهو عليه شاق ، له أجران . وفي رواية : والذي يقرأ وهو يشتد عليه له أجران" رواه مسلم

وبين الصنف الثالث الذي لا يدخل في الصنفين المذكورين وهو المعرض الجاهل الذي يرفض التعلم !!

فالواقع لم أكن أعلم أن ملايين المسلمين اليوم معرضين جهلاء رافضين لتعلم قراءة كتاب ربهم في حين أنهم متهافتين على تعلم اللغات الأجنبية وعلوم التنمية البشرية ، وعلوم الإنسانية جميعا!

وكلامك هذا يعني أنه هؤلاء الملايين لو كان صعب عليهم قراءته بالتشكيل فهذا دليل كاف في حد ذاته عن إسقاط هذا التكليف عنهم !

خاصة أنني لم أذكر بتاتا أنه واجب عليهم أن يقرأوا القرآن بدقة وإتقان القراء الجهابذة !

وقد طلبت مني من قبل أن أذكر لك من الكلام العامي ما فيه إدغام وإقلاب وكذا وكذا ففلتُ فإذا كانت هذه هي اللغة العامية هل يصعب ذلك في القرآن مع ضبط بسيط ولو بتقليد أحد القراء؟


> العلماء الذين قالوا إن تجويد القرآن الكريم بدعة في مواضع الخطب والتذكير والدروس والشروح ، يعنون قراءة القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد المختلف عليها في هذا الموضوع من إخفاء مفخم ومرقق وإدغام ونحو ذلك ، وقد علم أن قراءة القرآن في الخطب والدروس والشرح تكون بالإعراب الصحيح الذي لا يختلف عليه ،
>  فالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن : القرآن الكريم الذي أنزل على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما هو الأصل في نزوله ؟ هل أنزل بالإعراب الصحيح فقط ؟ فيكون هذا التجويد المختلف عليه في هذا الموضوع ليس واجب ؟
> أو نزل بالتجويد ، فيكون حكم التجويد واجب ؟ ويكون ما يفعله علماء المسلمين من قراءة القرآن في المواضع المذكورة من خطب ودروس وشروح ، بدعة ؟!
> أم أن قراءة القرآن الكريم بالتجويد هذا وجه من أوجه الأحرف السبعة ؟ والقراءة بغير أحكام التجويد وجه أخر من الاحرف السبعة ؟


بارك الله فيك ذكرت لك أنني لم أدرس المسألة ونقلي لها لا يعني موافقتي عليها 
ثم ماذا يعنون أصلا بتبديع الخطيب الذي يقرأ هكذا (لاحظ أن هناك الكثير من العلماء يفعلون ذلك وقد رموهم بالبدعة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله فتنبه ) هل المقصود أن البدعة هي القراءة بصوت مختلف عن أداء الخطبة أم أنهم يقولون نسقط أصول الغنن والمدود من أساسها ؟

طبعا أنا لم أقرأ تفصيل لذلك ولم أدرس المسألة فلا أتحدث فيما لا أعلم ، ولو عندك زيادة علم في المسألة فأتنا به بارك الله فيك

بالنسبة لما ذكرت من قول ابن تيمية فجواب قولك أخي في باقي الكلام للشيخ أنقله لك فاقرأه بعناية :

فَهَذِهِ إذَا ثَبَتَتْ عَنْ بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ فَهَلْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقْرَأَ بِهَا فِي الصَّلَاةِ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ: هُمَا رِوَايَتَانِ مَشْهُورَتَانِ عَنْ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ وَرِوَايَتَانِ عَنْ مَالِكٍ: إحْدَاهُمَا: يَجُوزُ ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ وَالتَّابِعِينَ كَانُوا يَقْرَءُونَ بِهَذِهِ الْحُرُوفِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ. وَالثَّانِيَةُ: لَا يَجُوزُ ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ، لِأَنَّ هَذِهِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ لَمْ تَثْبُتْ مُتَوَاتِرَةً عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَإِنْ ثَبَتَ فَإِنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَةٌ بِالْعَرْضَةِ الْآخِرَةِ، فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصِّحَاحِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ {أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ كَانَ يُعَارِضُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً، فَلَمَّا كَانَ الْعَامُ الَّذِي قُبِضَ فِيهِ عَارَضَهُ بِهِ مَرَّتَيْنِ}، وَالْعَرْضَةُ الْأَخِيرَةُ هِيَ قِرَاءَةُ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ وَغَيْرِهِ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي أَمَرَ الْخُلَفَاءُ الرَّاشِدُونَ: أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعُمَرُ ، وَعُثْمَانُ، وَعَلِيٌّ بِكِتَابَتِهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ، وَكَتَبَهَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعُمَرُ فِي خِلَافَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ فِي صُحُفٍ أَمَرَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ بِكِتَابَتِهَا، ثُمَّ أَمَرَ عُثْمَانُ فِي خِلَافَتِهِ بِكِتَابَتِهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ وَإِرْسَالِهَا إلَى الْأَمْصَارِ وَجَمَعَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا بِاتِّفَاقٍ مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ عَلِيٍّ وَغَيْرِهِ. وَهَذَا النِّزَاعُ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يُبْنَى عَلَى الْأَصْلِ الَّذِي سَأَلَ عَنْهُ السَّائِلُ وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْقِرَاءَاتِ السَّبْعَةَ هَلْ هِيَ حَرْفٌ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ أَمْ لَا، فَاَلَّذِي عَلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ السَّلَفِ وَالْأَئِمَّةِ أَنَّهَا حَرْفٌ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ، بَلْ يَقُولُونَ إنَّ مُصْحَفَ عُثْمَانَ هُوَ أَحَدُ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ، وَهُوَ مُتَضَمِّنٌ لِلْعَرْضَةِ الْآخِرَةِ الَّتِي عَرَضَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى جِبْرِيلَ. وَالْأَحَادِيثُ وَالْآثَارُ الْمَشْهُورَةُ الْمُسْتَفِيضَة  ُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ. وَذَهَبَ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ وَالْقُرَّاءِ وَأَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ إلَى أَنَّ هَذَا الْمُصْحَفَ مُشْتَمِلٌ عَلَى الْأَحْرُفِ السَّبْعَةِ، وَقَرَّرَ ذَلِكَ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَالْقَاضِي أَبِي بَكْرٍ الْبَاقِلَّانِي  ِّ، وَغَيْرِهِ، بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ عَلَى الْأَمَةِ أَنْ تُهْمِلَ نَقْلَ شَيْءٍ مِنْ الْأَحْرُفِ السَّبْعَةِ، وَقَدْ اتَّفَقُوا عَلَى نَقْلِ هَذَا الْمُصْحَفِ الْإِمَامِ الْعُثْمَانِيِّ وَتَرْكِ مَا سِوَاهُ، حَيْثُ أَمَرَ عُثْمَانُ بِنَقْلِ الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ الصُّحُفِ الَّتِي كَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرُ كَتَبَا الْقُرْآنَ فِيهَا، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ عُثْمَانُ بِمُشَاوَرَةِ الصَّحَابَةِ إلَى كُلِّ مِصْرٍ مِنْ أَمْصَارِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ. بِمُصْحَفٍ وَأَمَرَ بِتَرْكِ مَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ. قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ: وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَنْهَى عَنْ الْقِرَاءَةِ بِبَعْضِ الْأَحْرُفِ السَّبْعَةِ. وَمَنْ نَصَرَ قَوْلَ الْأَوَّلِينَ يُجِيبُ تَارَةً بِمَا ذَكَرَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَرِيرٍ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ أَنَّ الْقِرَاءَةَ عَلَى الْأَحْرُفِ السَّبْعَةِ لَمْ تَكُنْ وَاجِبَةً عَلَى الْأُمَّةِ، وَإِنْ كَانَ جَائِزًا لَهُمْ، مُرَخَّصًا لَهُمْ فِيهِ، وَقَدْ جُعِلَ إلَيْهِمْ الِاخْتِيَارُ فِي أَيِّ حَرْفٍ اخْتَارُوهُ، كَمَا أَنَّ تَرْتِيبَ السُّوَرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاجِبًا عَلَيْهِمْ مَنْصُوصًا بَلْ مُفَوَّضًا إلَى اجْتِهَادِهِمْ، وَلِهَذَا كَانَ تَرْتِيبُ مُصْحَفِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَلَى غَيْرِ تَرْتِيبِ مُصْحَفِ زَيْدٍ، وَكَذَلِكَ مُصْحَفُ غَيْرِهِ. وَأَمَّا تَرْتِيبُ آيَاتِ السُّوَرِ فَهُوَ مُنَزَّلٌ مَنْصُوصٌ عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ أَنْ يُقَدِّمُوا آيَةً عَلَى آيَةٍ فِي الرَّسْمِ، كَمَا قَدَّمُوا سُورَةً عَلَى سُورَةٍ، لِأَنَّ تَرْتِيبَ الْآيَاتِ مَأْمُورٌ بِهِ نَصًّا، وَأَمَّا تَرْتِيبُ السُّوَرِ فَمُفَوَّضٌ إلَى اجْتِهَادِهِمْ. قَالُوا: فَكَذَلِكَ الْأَحْرُفُ السَّبْعَةُ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى الصَّحَابَةُ أَنَّ الْأُمَّةَ تَفْتَرِقُ وَتَخْتَلِفُ وَتَتَقَاتَلُ إذَا لَمْ يَجْتَمِعُوا عَلَى حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ، اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى ذَلِكَ اجْتِمَاعًا سَائِغًا، وَهُمْ مَعْصُومُونَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعُوا عَلَى ضَلَالَةٍ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي ذَلِكَ تَرْكٌ لِوَاجِبٍ وَلَا فِعْلٌ لِمَحْظُورٍ. وَمِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ يَقُولُ بِأَنَّ التَّرْخِيصَ فِي الْأَحْرُفِ السَّبْعَةِ كَانَ فِي أَوَّلِ الْإِسْلَامِ لِمَا فِي الْمُحَافَظَةِ عَلَى حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ الْمَشَقَّةِ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوَّلًا، فَلَمَّا تَذَلَّلَتْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ، وَكَانَ اتِّفَاقُهُمْ عَلَى حَرْفٍ وَاحِدٍ يَسِيرًا عَلَيْهِمْ وَهُوَ أَوْفَقُ لَهُمْ، أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى الْحَرْفِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الْعَرْضَةِ الْآخِرَةِ، وَيَقُولُونَ إنَّهُ نُسِخَ مَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ. وَهَؤُلَاءِ يُوَافِقُ قَوْلُهُمْ قَوْلَ مَنْ يَقُولُ إنَّ حُرُوفَ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ وَغَيْرِهِمَا مِمَّا يُخَالِفُ رَسْمَ هَذَا الْمُصْحَفِ مَنْسُوخَةٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ عَنْ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ إنَّهُ يَجُوزُ الْقِرَاءَةُ بِالْمَعْنَى فَقَدْ كَذَبَ عَلَيْهِ، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: قَدْ نَظَرْتُ إلَى الْقُرَّاءِ فَرَأَيْت قِرَاءَتَهُمْ مُتَقَارِبَةً، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ كَقَوْلِ أَحَدِكُمْ أَقْبِلْ، وَهَلُمَّ، وَتَعَالَ، فَاقْرَءُوا كَمَا عُلِّمْتُمْ. أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ، فَمَنْ جَوَّزَ الْقِرَاءَةَ بِمَا يَخْرُجُ عَنْ الْمُصْحَفِ مِمَّا ثَبَتَ عَنْ الصَّحَابَةِ قَالَ يَجُوزُ ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ الَّتِي أُنْزِلَ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَيْهَا، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُجَوِّزْهُ فَلَهُ ثَلَاثَةُ مَآخِذَ: تَارَةً يَقُولُ لَيْسَ هُوَ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ الْمَنْسُوخَةِ، وَتَارَةً يَقُولُ هُوَ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ الْمَنْسُوخَةِ، وَتَارَةً يَقُولُ هُوَ مِمَّا انْعَقَدَ إجْمَاعُ الصَّحَابَةِ عَلَى الْإِعْرَاضِ عَنْهُ، وَتَارَةً يَقُولُ لَمْ يُنْقَلْ إلَيْنَا نَقْلًا يَثْبُتُ بِمِثْلِهِ الْقُرْآنُ. وَهَذَا هُوَ الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّر  ِينَ. وَلِهَذَا كَانَ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ: قَوْلٌ ثَالِثٌ وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ جَدِّيّ أَبِي الْبَرَكَاتِ، أَنَّهُ إنْ قَرَأَ بِهَذِهِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ الْوَاجِبَةِ وَهِيَ الْفَاتِحَةُ عِنْدَ الْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهَا لَمْ تَصِحَّ صَلَاتُهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتَيَقَّنْ أَنَّهُ أَدَّى الْوَاجِبَ مِنْ الْقِرَاءَةِ لِعَدَمِ ثُبُوتِ الْقُرْآنِ بِذَلِكَ، وَإِنْ قَرَأَ بِهَا فِيمَا لَا يَجِبُ لَمْ تَبْطُلْ صَلَاتُهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتَيَقَّنْ أَنَّهُ أَتَى فِي الصَّلَاةِ بِمُبْطِلٍ لِجَوَازِ أَنْ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ الَّتِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهَا. وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ يَنْبَنِي عَلَى أَصْلٍ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ مَا لَمْ يَثْبُتْ كَوْنُهُ مِنْ الْحُرُوفِ السَّبْعَةِ فَهَلْ يَجِبُ الْقَطْعُ بِكَوْنِهِ لَيْسَ مِنْهَا، فَاَلَّذِي عَلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الْقَطْعُ بِذَلِكَ، إذْ لَيْسَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا أُوجِبَ عَلَيْنَا أَنْ يَكُونَ الْعِلْمُ بِهِ فِي النَّفْيِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ قَطْعِيًّا. وَذَهَبَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ إلَى وُجُوبِ الْقَطْعِ بِنَفْيِهِ، حَتَّى قَطَعَ بَعْضُ هَؤُلَاءِ كَالْقَاضِي أَبِي بَكْرٍ بِخَطَأِ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِ، مِمَّنْ أَثْبَتَ الْبَسْمَلَةَ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ فِي غَيْرِ سُورَةِ النَّمْلِ. لِزَعْمِهِمْ أَنَّ مَا كَانَ مِنْ مَوَارِدِ الِاجْتِهَادِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فَإِنَّهُ يَجِبُ الْقَطْعُ بِنَفْيِهِ، وَالصَّوَابُ الْقَطْعُ بِخَطَإِ هَؤُلَاءِ، وَأَنَّ الْبَسْمَلَةَ آيَةٌ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ حَيْثُ كَتَبَهَا الصَّحَابَةُ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ، إذْ لَمْ يَكْتُبُوا فِيهِ إلَّا الْقُرْآنَ، وَجَرَّدُوهُ عَمَّا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ كَالتَّخْمِيسِ وَالتَّعْشِيرِ وَأَسْمَاءِ السُّوَرِ وَلَكِنْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ لَا يُقَالُ هِيَ مِنْ السُّورَةِ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا كَمَا لَيْسَتْ مِنْ السُّورَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا، بَلْ هِيَ كَمَا كُتِبَتْ آيَةً أَنْزَلَهَا اللَّهُ فِي أَوَّلِ كُلِّ سُورَةٍ، وَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ مِنْ السُّورَةِ، وَهَذَا أَعْدَلُ الْأَقْوَالِ الثَّلَاثَةِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ. وَسَوَاءٌ قِيلَ بِالْقَطْعِ فِي النَّفْيِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ فَذَلِكَ لَا يَمْنَعُ كَوْنَهَا مِنْ مَوَارِدِ الِاجْتِهَادِ الَّتِي لَا تَكْفِيرَ وَلَا تَفْسِيقَ فِيهَا لِلنَّافِي وَلَا لِلْمُثْبِتِ، بَلْ قَدْ يُقَالُ مَا قَالَهُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ الْعُلَمَاءِ إنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ الْقَوْلَيْنِ حَقٌّ، وَإِنَّهَا آيَةٌ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ فِي بَعْضِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ، وَهِيَ قِرَاءَةُ الَّذِينَ يَفْصِلُونَ بِهَا بَيْنَ السُّورَتَيْنِ، وَلَيْسَتْ آيَةً فِي بَعْضِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ، وَهِيَ قِرَاءَةُ الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ. لَا يَفْصِلُونَ بِهَا. وَأَمَّا قَوْلُ السَّائِلِ مَا السَّبَبُ الَّذِي أَوْجَبَ الِاخْتِلَافَ بَيْنَ الْقُرَّاءِ فِيمَا احْتَمَلَهُ خَطُّ الْمُصْحَفِ، فَهَذَا مَرْجِعُهُ إلَى النَّقْلِ وَاللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ لِتَسْوِيغِ الشَّارِعِ لَهُمْ الْقِرَاءَةَ بِذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ إذْ لَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ بِرَأْيِهِ الْمُجَرَّدِ، بَلْ الْقِرَاءَةُ سُنَّةٌ مُتَّبَعَةٌ، وَهُمْ إذَا اتَّفَقُوا عَلَى اتِّبَاعِ الْقُرْآنِ الْمَكْتُوبِ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ الْإِمَامِيِّ، وَقَدْ قَرَأَ بَعْضُهُمْ بِالْيَاءِ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ بِالتَّاءِ، لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمَا خَارِجًا عَنْ الْمُصْحَفِ. وَمِمَّا يُوَضِّحُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ يُتَّفَقُونَ فِي بَعْضِ الْمَوَاضِعِ عَلَى يَاءٍ أَوْ تَاءٍ، وَيَتَنَوَّعُون  َ فِي بَعْضٍ كَمَا اتَّفَقُوا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ} فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَتَنَوَّعُوا فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا أَنَّ الْقِرَاءَتَيْن  ِ كَالْآيَتَيْنِ فَزِيَادَةُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ لِزِيَادَةِ الْآيَاتِ، لَكِنْ إذَا كَانَ الْخَطُّ وَاحِدًا وَاللَّفْظُ مُحْتَمِلًا كَانَ ذَلِكَ أَخْصَرَ فِي الرَّسْمِ. وَالِاعْتِمَادُ فِي نَقْلِ الْقُرْآنِ عَلَى حِفْظِ الْقُلُوبِ، لَا عَلَى حِفْظِ الْمَصَاحِفِ، كَمَا فِي الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: {إنَّ رَبِّي قَالَ لِي قُمْ فِي قُرَيْشٍ فَأَنْذِرْهُمْ، فَقُلْت أَيْ رَبِّ إذًا يَثْلُغُوا رَأْسِي أَيْ يَشْدَخُوا فَقَالَ: إنِّي مُبْتَلِيك وَمُبْتَلٍ بِك وَمُنْزِلٌ عَلَيْك كِتَابًا لَا يَغْسِلُهُ الْمَاءُ تَقْرَأهُ نَائِمًا وَيَقْظَانًا فَابْعَثْ جُنْدًا أَبْعَثْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ، وَقَاتِلْ بِمَنْ أَطَاعَك مَنْ عَصَاك، وَأَنْفِقْ أُنْفِقْ عَلَيْك}. فَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ كِتَابَهُ لَا يَحْتَاجُ فِي حِفْظِهِ إلَى صَحِيفَةٍ تُغْسَلُ بِالْمَاءِ، بَلْ يَقْرَؤُهُ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ كَمَا جَاءَ فِي نَعْتِ أُمَّتِهِ: أَنَاجِيلُهُمْ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ بِخِلَافِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ الَّذِينَ لَا يَحْفَظُونَهُ إلَّا فِي الْكُتُبِ وَلَا يَقْرَءُونَهُ إلَّا نَظَرًا لَا عَنْ ظُهْرِ قَلْبٍ. " اهـ

وأظن أنني نقلت إجماعا على حرمة القراءة بالشواذ في الصلاة وغيرها ، وأظن أن ظاهر كلام الشيخ أنه ليس في المسألة إجماع وبالتالي أعتذر عن نقلي الإجماع بدون تثبت لما قيل لي من قبل غفر الله لنا جميعا


وأما نقلت الأخير عن الشيخ ابن تيمية فستجده ضمن النقل السابق وعليه مثال البسملة هل هي من القرأن أم لا ، فلا علاقة بالإمالة في كلمة مجراها عند حفص وأمثالها من الأحكام ، لأنه ببساطة إن قلت لنا قد يكون هناك وجه يقرأ به بدون إمالة في مجراها مع إثبات سائر أحكام حفص أقول لك أنت تقول ( قد ) ونحن ثابت لدينا الوجه بالإسناد فلماذا تعدل عن الثابت للشك؟ وبأي حق يجوز لنا ذلك؟ 

وابن تيمية في هذا الموضع  يتحدث عن القطع بأنها ليست من الأحرف ولا يتحدث هنا عن جواز القراءة بها وعدمه إلا فالمثال الذي ضربه وهو كون البسملة في غير سورة النمل من القرآن أو لا 
وأسالك هل أنكر أحد أن نقرأ بالبسملة أصلا؟ الخلاف بين الوجوب والاستحباب وهناك مسألة فقهية عن البسملة في الصلاة والإسرار بها أو الجهر في الفاتحة ، فأرى كلام ابن تيمية يحتاج مزيد عناية وقراءة مرة بعد مرة ومن بداية السؤال والإجابة فالله المستعان

ولكن يا أخي أكرر، من يعدل عن أحكام التجويد سيخترع غيرها ، فإن كان له علم بما يفعل فالله يحاسبه ، وإن لم يكن له علم فماذا ؟؟




> الذي لم أجد له تفسير حقيقة عند كل من يقول إن التجويد بالصورة المختلف عليها هو واجب ، هو صفة قرأءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأشهر آية في كتاب الله عز وجل وجل ، والتي لا يوجد مسلم إلا ويعرفها ويحفظها وهي { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم } .
>  سئل أنس : كيف كانت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقال : كانت مدا ، ثم قرأ : { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم } ، يمد ببسم الله ، ويمد بالرحمن ، ويمد بالرحيم . 
> فهل يعقل أن أنس بن مالك وهو أقرب الناس لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لما كان يحكي كيف كانت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيذكر لنا كيفية ذلك في الآية التي يعرفها كل المسلمين ، وعندما ننظر في أحاكم التجويد الآن ، لا نجد احد ممن أوجب هذه الاحكام على المسلمين يقرأ أبدا أبدا بمثل ما قرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الآية التي يعرفها كل مسلم من كتاب الله عز وجل ؟!


سؤال 

كيف كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمدها ؟؟
كيف يمد ببسم الله ؟ والرحمن ؟؟ والرحيم ؟؟
هل يمد كل واحدة مدا طبيبعا يوفيه فلا يجعله مبتورا ؟ (هذا يعني أنني نقرأ بهذا الوجه في جمييييييييع القراءات)
هل يمد زيادة عن المد الطبيعي فيمد أربع أو 6 حركات
أم ماذا ؟
إذا كان عندك ضبطا شفهيا لهذه الصورة افعل كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وإذا لم يكن عندك فماذا يمكننا أن نفعل؟ نتكلف صورة غير منقولة لنا مشافهة أم نكتفي بالصور المنقولة لنا ؟ 





> أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،، قد نقل الإمام ابن القيم ترك الإمام أحمد بن حنبل للإدغام في حكم التجويد ،، وقال : الإدغام والكسر ليس يعرف في لغة من لغات العرب ، سأله عبدالله ابنه عنها فقال : أكره الكسر الشديد والإضجاع ، وقال في موضع آخر : إن لم يدغم ولم يضجع ذلك الإضجاع فلا بأس به
> 
> ولم يكره قراءة أحد من العشرة، إلا قراءة حمزة و الكسائي، لما فيها من الكسر والإدغام والتكلف وزيادة المد


لم أفهم ما المقصود بالاضجاع صراحة ، ولكن واضح أن الإمام أنكر الكسر الشديد والتكلف  وليس الكسر بحد ذاته ، وبالتالي هل إنكاره الادغام يعني الزيادة المتكلفة أم الإدغام العادي

لاحظ أن أكره عند الإمام أحمد ليست كلمة هينة !! فهل ستصل معنا إلى أن أحكام التجويد مكروهة أو محرمة ؟؟

كما أننا من البداية سلمنا بالخلاف فلا معنى لإيرادك قول العالم المخالف كاستدلال




> فهل إن كان الإدغام والإخفاء وباقي أحكام التجويد هو عندكم يكون مثل حروف القرآن الكريم وكلماته ؟! أيكون الإمام أحمد يكرهه؟


وكره أحمد الكسر بناء على نقلك! فلا يجوز لنا أن نكسر الحروف المكسورة وعليك فقط بالفتح والضم !!

ما هكذا يفهم كلام الإمام الذي لم أعثر عليه للأسف فلو تنقل لنا مصدره نراجعه ونراجع السياق والأمثلة والزيادات 

وأعود فأقول لك أننا نسلم بالخلاف والعبرة بالدليل .


ويكفينا من هذا النقاش أنه يفتح لنا أبوبا جديدة فأنا لا أطمع في تسليمك لنا بأن الرأي الراجح هو الوجوب أو تسليمنا لكم بأن الرأي الراجح هو الاستحباب لأننا لسنا في مقام مناظرة ولسنا إلا طلبة علم ، فليس منا من أحاط علما بكل الأدلة وقرأ كل ما ورد في المسألة بحيث يسهل هكذا التسليم بالرأي الآخر لمجرد تبادل المعلومات أو المذاكرة المفيدة.

ولكن يكفي أننا جميعا استفدنا من هذا النقاش العلمي الموضوعي الراقي والحمد لله تعالى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يبقى لدينا أمران 

الأول شكر خاص للأخ الفاضل عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق لما تفضل مشكورا بنقله وإفادتنا به ونطالبه إن كان عنده إضافة أن يتحفنا به ، وإن كان لديه تعقيب أو تعديل ألا يبخل علينا بالنصح والتوجيه

الأمر الثاني شكر خاص للأخ الفاضل القارئ المليجي فقد تعقب علينا نقطة 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارة بنت محمد
> 					
> 
> أولا القراء عشرة وليس سبعة ، طريق الشاطبية يتضمن 10 قراء ، اقتصر الشاطبي في نظمه على 7 وأكمل ابن الجزري الثلاثة في نظم الدرة ، من نفس طريق الشاطبي 
> 
> 
>  يرجى إعادة النظر في هذه الجملة وخصوصًا ما تحته خط.


وإن كنت أرجو لو يصحح لنا الخطأ ويبين لنا أهو خطأ في التعبير أم خطأ في المعلومة نفسها وجزاه الله عنا خيرا فدائما ما نتعلم منه الفوائد والدرر، ونرجو أن ننتفع بنصحه وتوجيهه فإنني لستُ متخصصة في علم القراءات
فأرجو ممن لديه علم أن  يعذرنا ويوجهنا إذا أخطأنا وجزاكم الله خيرا

ورغم أنني لم أحصل على ما أبتغيه من هذه الصفحة وتحول النقاش من الموضوع الذي طرحته لأجله إلى موضوع آخر لكني بالتأكيد استفدت جدا فما كان من خطأ فمني وما كان من صواب فبفضل من الله وكرمه وجوده وإحسانه ، وأبرأ إلى الله أن أنسب لعلم من العلوم ما ليس منه بجهل مني والله يغفر لنا 

وجزى الله الأخ الفاضل صدى الذكريات خيرا على ما فتح من آفاق في الحوار وعلى الأسلوب الراقي جدا في المدارسة ، فقد كان قدوة صالحة لنا يجدر بنا أن نقتدي به في أي نقاش إن شاء الله وأثابه الله خيرا على صبره وحلمه وبحثه وجده واجتهاده

أحسن الله إليكم جميعا

----------


## باحث لغوي

> بارك الله فيك
> هل تعني بأحكام الإخفاء والإقلاب ووو...الخ أسمائها وتعريفاتها ؟
> أم تعني تطبيقها ؟


واضح بارك الله فيكم أني أعني التطبيق
أما المصطلحات والتعريفات - في أي علم إنساني - فقلما تتوافق، فضلا عن أن تتطابق



> بمعنى ، أنت كباحث لغوي ، هل كانت قواعد النحو من رفع الفاعل ونصب المفعول...الخ موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن هل تقول أن القرآن لم يرفع فيه الفاعل ولم ينصب فيه المفعول؟ فيكون هذا الضبط بالشكل ((مستحبا)) ويجوز لنا أن نخالفه لأنه اجتهادي من فعل البشر ؟؟
> إذا قلت أنه كان موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيلزمك الدليل 
> وإن قلت ليس موجودا فالرفع والنصب اجتهادي من تقعيد البشر ويقال فيه مثل ما ذكرتَ


الجواب باختصار - لأن التفصيل يقتضي محاضرات - لاشك أن الشعر الجاهلي - فضلا عن القرآن الكريم - كان يقرأ بالإعراب، والأدلة كثيرة، أهمها:
* أن الإعراب لم تتفرد به العربية، بل قد عرف في غيرها من اللغات السامية، وأقدمها الأكدية، التي يظهر فيها الإعراب جليا في قانون حمورابي. وكذا هو معروف - وإن بشكل أقل - في اللغة اليمنية القديمة، التي يسميها المستشرقون (العربية الجنوبية) وتعرفونها أنتم بالحميرية.
* أن أهم عنصر في الشعر هي الموسيقى، وفي القرآن الفاصلة.. ولو قرأنا أحدهما دون إعراب، لكان كلاما ركيكا.
على أن ما ألمحتم إليه قد ردده المستشرقون، وتابعهم عليه شيخ اللغويين في مصر إبراهيم أنيس، وهو أبرز خطأ وقع فيه. وليس خطأ لكنه خطيئة.
ومرة أخرى لا سواء، فأنتم جعلتم النحو الأصيل، كالتجويد المخترع.



> فهل هذا كلام منطقي أو منضبط؟


وأين الإشكال فيه؟ 



> فالتجويد العملي يا أخي كان موجودا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل هو عين الرواية المقروء بها وإلا فيلزمك أن تقول أن القراء اخترعوها من لدنهم !! وهذا بهتان عظيم 
> لكن التجويد النظري الذي هو تقعيد للتجويد العملي = قواعد النحو التي هي تقعيد للنطق العربي السليم
> لم يكن موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله مثل كل العلوم بصيغتها الحالية


هذا الكلام غير صحيح البتة
نعم القراءات مسندة إليه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  باللفظ حرفيا - وليس كلها كذلك - أما التجويد - بالمعنى الذي نعرفه اليوم - فلم يعرفه الصحابة، فضلا عمن بعدهم. 
وأعلى مراتبه أن يكون من وضع الخليل (175هـ)، اتصالا بعلمي الأصوات والعروض.
ونعم القراء اخترعوه، ومن الدليل قول أبي موسى ررر له  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
لو علمت مكانك، لحبرته لك تحبيرا.
الخلاصة: الإعراب معروف منذ ما قبل الميلاد.
أما التجويد فعلم حديث النشأة، تطور عن علم الأصوات، الذي أسسه الخليل (175هـ)
وجميع العلوم اللغوية - بما فيها علم القراءات - علوم حديثة، لم تكن زمن النبوة
ولذا؛ اختلفوا في تفسير الأحرف السبعة، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يرفع هذا الخلاف مهما زعم
وأنصح بقراءة كتاب (أبحاث في علم التجويد) د. غانم قدوري الحمد
وكذا النظر هنا

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أخي الفاضل
> هل قرأت المشاركات السابقة بدقة ؟ أم فقط مررت عليها سريعا؟؟ أم أنني أسأت توضيح الكلام أم أين الخلل ؟؟
> هل طالبتك أو نقلت لك مطالبة أحد العلماء بوجوب إتقان علم التجويد ومقادير  الغنن وأصواتها ومقادير المدود وضبط الفتحات والإمالات والتفريق بين صوت  الغنن في الإخفاء والإدغام وو وو وو ؟


أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،،
نعم قرأت لكني لم اجد الجواب المباشر الذي أطمئن إليه ،،
فعلى فرض إني الآن : أقرأ القرآن الكريم بالإعراب الصحيح قراءة متقنة ولله الحمد موافقة لمصحف عثمان رضي الله عنه، لكن : لا أجيد التلاوة بالتجويد بالصورة المختلف عليها ، فما هو القدر المعين الذي أخرج منه من إثم عدم القراءة بهذه الأحكام ؟ وهذه الاحكام عندكم واجبة ، فمن أين نأتي ونقول إن الحكم المجود المعين هذا يأثم والحكم الآخر لا يأثم ؟ فهل يقال إن الذي يريد أن يتوضأ إن فعل كذا فقد أتم الواجب الذي عليه ، وإن لم يفعل ذلك لم يتم الواجب ؟ إلا بدليل من الشرع ؟ يعنى إن تعلمت أحكام النون الساكنة والإدغام فقط ، أكون آثم ؟ ،، وإن تعلمت الإخفاء لكني أرقق الإخفاء المفخم ، وأفخم الإخفاء المرقق فأكون آثم ؟ وهكذا ،، ثم بعد ذلك : لم أجيد الإدغام فجعلته مقدار حركة واحدة فأكون آثم ؟
إذن المحصلة : أن آتي بجميع أحكام التجويد كبيرها وصغيرها حتى أخرج من الإثم ، ويكون الإثم واقع علي بقدر تركي لباقي أحكام التجويد ، وإلا فلا يوجد دليل من الشرع على التفريق بين الأحكام لأنها كما قلتم قد تدارسها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هكذا كلها ، فإذا تركت حكم واحد سواء كان صغير أو كبير فأكون خالفت بذلك هدي وأمرالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتركت الحرف القرآني كما وصفتيه أنت حفظك الله تعالى ،وبما أنه حرف قرآني فلا يترك والخلاصة : إني لا بد أن أكون الشيخ الحصري باعتبار إن الشيخ الحصري المرجع عند اختلاف الألفاظ عند أكثر المعلمين .
فكم عام أتعلمه من التجويد حتى أصل لمرحلة الشيخ الحصري ؟ إن شاء الله تعالى .
على سبيل المثال قلتم حفظك الله : 



> فيجب عليك أن تقرأها (أمام الناس ) بالروم المعبر عنه بالاختلاس (لأنه في وسط الكلمة) أو بالإشمام
> أما لو كنت خاليا وأردت القراءة بالإشمام فلك أن تسقطه ويكون الصوت كأنه نون واحدة مشددة (في القراءة خاليا)
> لأن المراد من الروم والإشمام هنا ، هو إظهار وجود حرف غير منطوق به بصورة مشبعة


هذا الوجوب والإباحة من أين أتينا بهما ، وهي أحكام لا تأتي إلا من الشرع ؟ 




> أنا لا أطالب كل مسلم أن يكون الشيخ الحصري أو الشيخ عبد الباسط ولكن هناك  حد أدنى فلا يمكنك أن تقرأ الحروف المدغمة مظهرة ، ولا أن تقرأ الحروف  المفخمة مرققة ، وليس لك أن تقرأ مواضع المد بالقصر والعكس لأن هناك رواية  والموضوع ليس مفتوحا وتقول أنا أفعل ذلك لأن التجويد ليس واجبا.


أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،، من الذي يطالب؟ ، الذي يطالب حفظك الله هو شرع الله عز وجل ـ ولست أنا أو أنت أو أي أحد ، ما الدليل عندك على أنني لو أتيت بالحد الأدنى أخرج من الإثم ، وأنت قلت أن هذا أمر نزل به جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانوا يتدارسونه لكي يبلغه لأمته ؟ ليس لك حفظك الله أن تعيني أنت أو غيرك القدر المعين لأن هذا أمر أوجبه الله عندكم على عباده ، فلا يكون القدر المعين  الذي يخرج به المسلم من الإثم إلا من عند الله عز وجل ، والتجويد واجب فيجب الأخذ به كله ، أو تعطونا دليل من الكتاب والسنة على ان الحد الأدنى هو ما ذكرت أنت ؟ وأنتم قلتم ان القراء لم يخترعوها من عند أنفسهم ، هم كانوا ينقلونها ، فالتحكم هذا فيما هو  واجب على أهل الإسلام وما ليس بواجب من أين نأتي به ؟



> نعكس السؤال : هل ابتدع القراء الأئمة الموثقين المتورعين هذه الأحكام من لدنهم؟
> يعني هل تقول أي أخي الفاضل، أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقرأ بهذه  الأوجه وأن هؤلاء قرروا أن يفعلوا ذلك من ذات أنفسهم = أن هؤلاء مبتدعة !  وأن القرآن محرف !!!!! لأنك لو قلت أنهم ابتدعوا في الغنن والمدود فما يمنع  أن يخترعوا في الحروف والحدود؟؟؟؟!!!!!


الذي أفهمه : كما تقولون إن القراء العشرة قد أخذوها بالسند ، يعني مثال حتى أفهم الامر: عن زيد عن عبيد عن الصحابي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فهل أمة الإسلام كلها من أولها لآخرها ليس فيها نقل لكتاب الله عز وجل إلا بعشرة أسانيد ؟ ، بالتواتر تكون مائة ؟ وباقي أهل الإسلام من أول " زيد " لغاية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا بالملايين ، لم ينقل فيهم أحد القرآن الكريم ؟! أجيال بعد اجيال ، حتى لو نظرنا الآن للمسلمين فكم واحد يحمل إجازة عن هؤلاء القراء ؟! لا يوجد مقارنة أصلاً مع أكثر أهل الإسلام ، فيكون القرآن الكريم محفوظَا في الصدور بالأحرف السبعة من لدن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للآن عن طريق أسانيد مليارات المسلمين باجيال المسلمين المتتابعة ، فيكون قراءتهم بالإعراب الصحيح الموافق لرسم المصحف العثماني جائز لهم ، أو قد يكون هو أحد الأوجه السبعة ؟
انا لا أقرر هنا حفظك الله تعالى ، معاذ الله ، ولكن أقول ما يأتي في خاطري التي بالتاكيد ستقومي بتوجيهها وتفسريها إن شاء الله تعالى .
المثال البسيط الذي أريد أوضححه ويأتيني الرد عليه إن شاء الله تعالى : 
إنه يوجد الآن ناس تحمل إجازات وهم قلة قليلة بل لا مقارنة مع مليارارت المسلمين ، بل حتى منهم من قراءته ضعيفة جدا لو طبقنا عليها احكام التجويد !
ويوجد مليارات المسلمين الذين لا يحملون الإجازات لكنهم يقرأون القرآن الكريم كما هو مكتوب فيي مصحف عثمان رضي الله عنه .
لماذا لا يقال إن هذا إجماع عملي منهم على جواز القراءة بالإعراب الصحيح الموافق لمصحف عثمان دون الأحكام  المختلف عليها ؟
والمليارات من المسلمين يقرأون القرآن الكريم في الصلاة دون هذه الأحكام من التجويد المختلف عليها ،
فتكون القراءات العشرة بأحكام التجويد المختلف عليها وجه من القراءة  وقراءة اكثر المسلمين بالإعراب الموافق لمصحف عثمان بدون أحكام التجويد المختلف عليها وجه آخر من الأحرف السبعة ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أنا شخصيا لا أرى أي نوع من التعارض بين الحديث المذكور وهو حديث حسنه الألباني في تخريج المشكاة وقال في صحيح الترمذي حسن صحيح، 
> وبين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"  الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة .  والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه ، وهو عليه شاق ، له أجران . وفي رواية :  والذي يقرأ وهو يشتد عليه له أجران" رواه مسلم
> وبين الصنف الثالث الذي لا يدخل في الصنفين المذكورين وهو المعرض الجاهل الذي يرفض التعلم !!
> فالواقع لم أكن أعلم أن ملايين المسلمين اليوم معرضين جهلاء رافضين لتعلم قراءة كتاب ربهم في حين أنهم متهافتين على تعلم اللغات الأجنبية وعلوم التنمية البشرية ، وعلوم الإنسانية جميعا!
> 
> وكلامك هذا يعني أنه هؤلاء الملايين لو كان صعب عليهم قراءته بالتشكيل فهذا دليل كاف في حد ذاته عن إسقاط هذا التكليف عنهم !


حفظك الله ، والإختلاف في التشكيل واقع أيضًا من اجل التيسير على المسلمين ما لم يغير المعنى ، وما هو إختلاف القراءات أصلاً إلا إختلاف : تشكيل وإختلاف كلمات كاملة ، واختلاف جمل كاملة ؟  "  : قال شيخ الإسلام : (( لَا نِزَاعَ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَنَّ الْحُرُوفَ السَّبْعَةَ الَّتِي أُنْزِلَ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَيْهَا لَا تَتَضَمَّنُ تَنَاقُضَ الْمَعْنَى وَتَضَادَّهُ ؛ بَلْ قَدْ يَكُونُ مَعْنَاهَا مُتَّفِقًا أَوْ مُتَقَارِبًا كَمَا قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ : إنَّمَا هُوَ كَقَوْلِ أَحَدِكُمْ أَقْبِلْ وَهَلُمَّ وَتَعَالَ . وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مَعْنَى أَحَدِهِمَا لَيْسَ هُوَ مَعْنَى الْآخَرِ ؛ لَكِنْ كِلَا الْمَعْنَيَيْنِ حَقٌّ وَهَذَا اخْتِلَافُ تَنَوُّعٍ وَتَغَايُرٍ لَا اخْتِلَافُ تَضَادٍّ وَتَنَاقُضٍ وَهَذَا كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمَرْفُوعِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي هَذَا حَدِيثِ : { أُنْزِلَ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ إنْ قُلْت : غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا أَوْ قُلْت : عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا فَاَللَّهُ كَذَلِكَ مَا لَمْ تَخْتِمْ آيَةَ رَحْمَةٍ بِآيَةِ عَذَابٍ أَوْ آيَةَ عَذَابٍ بِآيَةِ رَحْمَةٍ } )) انتهى .
فلئن كان التيسير جاء للمسلمين حتى على حساب التشكيل والحروف والكلمات والجمل باكملها ، فمن باب اولى يتم التيسير في القدر الزائد عن كل ذلك وهو مقدار الحركات في الغنن والإخفاء وغير ذلك . 
والحديث يبين مدى حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على التيسير والتهوين على أمته ،، ففي الروايات أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا الله عز وجل بقوله يارب خفف على أمتى ، وفي  رواية يارب هون على امتى ، فيزداد حرف القراءات ـ فيدعوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رب العالمين ، يارب خفف خفف ، او هون هون وهكذا ، حتى وصلت لسبعة أحرف .




> كيف كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمدها ؟؟
> كيف يمد ببسم الله ؟ والرحمن ؟؟ والرحيم ؟؟
> هل يمد كل واحدة مدا طبيبعا يوفيه فلا يجعله مبتورا ؟ (هذا يعني أنني نقرأ بهذا الوجه في جمييييييييع القراءات)
> هل يمد زيادة عن المد الطبيعي فيمد أربع أو 6 حركات
> أم ماذا ؟
> إذا كان عندك ضبطا شفهيا لهذه الصورة افعل كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> وإذا لم يكن عندك فماذا يمكننا أن نفعل؟ نتكلف صورة غير منقولة لنا مشافهة أم نكتفي بالصور المنقولة لنا ؟


الإشكال حفظك الله تعالى ، إن جميع القراءات الموجودة الآن متفقة كلها على عدم تغيير أى شىء في { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم } والله اعلم ..
ولا احد في هذه القراءات يمد في بسم الله ، ولا يمد في الرحمن ، ولا يمد في الرحيم ، 
فالسؤال هو بصدق : هذه هي القراءة التي كان يقرأ بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي ذكرها أقرب الناس وهو الصادق الصدوق أنس رضي الله عنه ، فلو كان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طريقة أخرى يقرأ بها البسملة من غير مدود كما في القراءات ، لكان ذكرها لنا أنس رضي الله عنه ، فكيف يغفل أنس ابن مالك عن نصح المسلمين في هذا الأمر ؟ 
يعني الذي أعرفه لكان قال انس: كان يمد النبي مرة ببسم الله ويمد بالرحمن ويمد بالرحيم ،، وكان احيانا لا يمد بها !
والعجيب إنى صليت مرة خلف رجل لا يجيد التجويد ، وكان يمد ببسم الله ويمد بالرحمن ويمد بالرحيم !
فكيف يكون القراءات الموجودة الآن ليس فيها القراءة التي قرأ بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
وهذا الإختلاف في مقدار المدود فقط من ضمن المختلف عليه في هذا الموضوع ، وليس فيه مخالفة للرسم العثماني ، فعد نقل القراء لذلك لا يقدح فيهم لأنهم لم يتجاوزوا المصحف العثماني ، ولكن يوحي لنا أن هذه الأحكام احكام التجويد المختلف عليها ، يكون فيها كلام ، إذ لو كانت هذه القراءة  ( مقدار المدود ) من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تدخل ضمن الحرف القرآني، لما كان غفل عنها القراء والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> هذا الكلام غير صحيح البتة
> نعم القراءات مسندة إليه  باللفظ حرفيا - وليس كلها كذلك - أما التجويد - بالمعنى الذي نعرفه اليوم - فلم يعرفه الصحابة، فضلا عمن بعدهم. 
> وأعلى مراتبه أن يكون من وضع الخليل (175هـ)، اتصالا بعلمي الأصوات والعروض.
> ونعم القراء اخترعوه، ومن الدليل قول أبي موسى ررر له :
> لو علمت مكانك، لحبرته لك تحبيرا.
> الخلاصة: الإعراب معروف منذ ما قبل الميلاد.
> أما التجويد فعلم حديث النشأة، تطور عن علم الأصوات، الذي أسسه الخليل (175هـ)
> وجميع العلوم اللغوية - بما فيها علم القراءات - علوم حديثة، لم تكن زمن النبوة
> ولذا؛ اختلفوا في تفسير الأحرف السبعة، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يرفع هذا الخلاف مهما زعم
> ...


السلام عليكم 
أخي الباحث اللغوي .. هل بحثت في هذه المسألة قبل أن تصدر حكما كهذا ؟ 
هل التجويد مخترع ؟ 
دعني أبين لك الأمر بهدوء :
التجويد التطبيقي أساسه في ثلاث : 
المخارج والصفات 
والغنن
المدود 
وهذا الحديث يبين لك  أمرا : 
*ما رواه سعيد بن منصور في سننه أن عبد الله بن مسعود كان يُقرئ رجلاً، فقرأ الرجل: { إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ }(التوبة: من الآية60) مرسلة (19).  فقال ابن مسعود: ما هكذا أقرأنيها رسول الله \"، فـقال كيف أقرأكها يا أبا عبد الرّحمن؟ فقال: { لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ }فمدّها (صححه الألباني رحمه الله .* 
ما رأيك في هذا الحديث ؟ 
قد تقول اجتهاد صحابي ..فماذا تقول في قول الصحابي الجليل * ابن مسعود ررر : ما هكذا أقرأنيها رسول الله ) أليس هذا المد أخذه عن رسول الله  ؟ 
ويلحق به سائر الأحكام العملية من إدغام وغيره . لأنه هكذا إلينا وصلا ، واختلاف القراء من إثبات أحدهم غنة في "ل ـ ر" مثلا وتركه آخرون يقال فيه ما قيل في اختلاف الصحابة في التلقي عن رسول  الله  .
أما هذا القول :* قال ابن قدامة عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل : ( ولم يكره قراءة أحد من العشرة، إلا قراءة حمزة و الكسائي، لما فيها من الكسر والإدغام والتكلف وزيادة المد ) ا.هـ 
لاحظ معي قوله "ولم يكره قراءة أحد من العشرة، إلا قراءة حمزة و الكسائي " يعني بقية القراء لا دخل لهم في كراهة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله . 
ولو كان الإدغام بعينه مقصودا بالكراهة  لكره قراءة أبي عمرو البصري وهو ملك الإدغامات وكذا يعقوب من بعض طرقه وغيرهما ممن ادغموا في بعض الكلمات والأحرف .
والسؤال : ما مقصد الإمام أحمد بكراهته للإدغام ؟ 
لماكان الكراهة متعلقة بحمزة والكسائي كان الجواب يسيرا .. لأن الإمام أحمد كان يكره المد الطويل المفرط لحمزة  ـ كما بينته لك في هذا الرابط http://qiraatt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1386&page=25 ـ وهناك في قراءة حمزة تعلق كبير بين الإدغام والمد في نحو : 
(والصافات صفا ـ فالزجرات زجرا ـ فالتاليات ذكرا ـ والذاريات ذروا ) وغيرها مما يدغم فيه حمزة مع المد المشبع لعلهما سبب الكراهة .. وإلا لم يكره بعض القراءات الأخري التي هي أكثر إدغاما من الإمام حمزة ؟ 
وأختم ببعض النقولات مما كتبه الإخوة ونقلوه في هذا الصدد: 
قال الذهبي ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه : ( تاريخ الإسلام ) *: 
" قد كره قراءةَ حمزة ابنُ إدريس الأودي و أحمدُ بن حنبل و جماعة ، لفرط المد و الامالة و السكت على الساكن قبل الهمز و غير ذلك ؛ حتى إن بعضهم رأى اعادة الصلاة إذا كانت بقراءة حمزة و هذا غلوٌّ .
و الذي استقرَّ عليه الاتفاق و انعقد الاجماع على ثبوت قراءته و صحتها ، و إن كان غيرها أفصح منها ، إذا القراءات الثابتة فيها الفصيح و الأفصح " .
ـــــــــــ
* بواسطة : ( كلمات في العلم و أدب الطلب ... ) ، مستخرجة من كلام الحافظ الذهبي ، تحقيق و تعليق : د . جمال عزون . نشر مكتبة : المعارف

الإنكار على قراءة حمزة هي على ما رأوه من تكلف وزيادة في الهمز والمد وغيرها من بعض من يقرأ بقراءة  فزاد وشطح عن الجادة 

ولذا ورد عن الإمام حمزة الزيات أنه قيل له : إن أحد تلاميذك همز حتى انحل إزاره فقال : 
لم آمره بهذا ألم يعلموا أن ما فوق البياض فهو برص وما فوق الجعودة فهو قطط وما فوق القراءة فليس بقراءة .

وأنقل للأخ السائل كلاما لإمام الحديث في عصرنا وهو الشيخ المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ حول هذه المسألة .
قال شيخنا ـ رحمه الله ـ في مختصر العلو (ص 198 - 199 )
" قلت : انعقد الإجماع بأخرة على تلقي قراءة حمزة بالقبول والإنكار على من تكلم فيها فقد كان لبعض السلف والصدر الأول فيها مقال ، وكان يزيد بن هارون نهى عن قراءة حمزة وقال ابن مهدي لو كان لي سلطان على من يقرأ قراءة حمزة لأوجعت ظهره وكان أحمد بن حنبل يكره قراءة حمزة لما فيها من المد المفرط والسكت وتغيير الهمزات في الوقف والإمالة وغير ذلك .
قلت ( الألباني ) يكفي حمزة شهادة مثل الإمام سفيان الثوري له فإنه قال { ما قرأ حمزة حرفا إلا بأثر } مات سنة ثمان وخمسين ومائة " ا.هـ كلام الشيخ رحمه الله .

ال ابن القيم رحمه الله في إغاثة اللهفان 1/161
بعد ماساق  جملة من مثل هذه الاقوال(كراهة الإمام احمد لقراءة حمزة )
قال : والمقصود : أن الأئمة كرهوا التنطع والغلو في النطق بالحرف. 		)ا.هـ
والسلام عليكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

بخصوص أصل الموضوع : 
 هذا نقل عن الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في زغل العلم - نقله الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابه : بدع القـراء :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين والحمد لله رب العالمين
اعلم أن في كل طائفة من علماء هذه الأمة ما يذم ويعاب فتجنبه
علم القراءة والتجويد
فالقراء المجودة فيهم تنطع وتحرير زائد يؤدي إلى أن المجود القارئ يبقى مصروف الهمة إلى مراعاة الحروف والتنطع في تجويدها بحيث يشغله ذلك عن تدبر معاني كتاب الله تعالى ويصرفه عن الخشوع في التلاوة لله ويخليه قوي النفس مزدريا بحفاظ كتاب الله تعالى فينظر إليهم بعين المقت وأن المسلمين يلحنون وبأن القراء لا يحفظون إلا شواذ القراءة.
فليت شعري أنت ماذا عرفت وما علمك؟ وأما عملك فغير صالح !وأما تلاوتك فثقيلة عريّة عن الخشية والحزن والخوف!
فالله يوفقك ويبصرك رشدك ويوقظك من رقدة الجهل والرياء
وضدهم قراء النغم والتمطيط وهؤلاء في الجملة من قرأ منهم بقلب وخوف قد ينتفع به في الجملة فقد رأيت من يقرأ صحيحاً ويطرب ويبكي
نعم ورأيت من إذا قرأ قسى القلوب وأبرم النفوس وبدل كلام الله تعالى !
وأسوأهم حالاً الجنائزية والقراء بالروايات وبالجمع فأبعد شيء عن الخشوع وأقدم شيء على التلاوة بما يخرج عن القصد وشعارهم في تكثير وجوه حمزة وتغليظ تلك اللامات وترقيق الراآت
اقرأ يا رجل واعفنا من التغليظ والترقيق وفرط الإمالة والمدود ووقوف حمزة
فإلى كم هذا
وآخر منهم إن حضر في ختمه أو تلا في محراب جعل ديدنه إحضار غرائب الوجوه والسكت والتهوع بالتسهيل وأتى بكل خلاف ونادى على نفسه أنا أبو فلان فاعرفوني! فإني عارف بالسبع!!
إيش يُعمل بك لا صبحك الله بخير ؟ إنك حجر منجنيق ورصاص على الأفئدة !!.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تكلم الأخوة بارك الله فيهم عن (التنطع في علم التجويد) وكل أدلى بدلوه ولكن تكلم أحد الأخوة بكلام أظن أنه جانب الصواب فيه والأخ هو الباحث اللغوي حيث قال:
(وعلى هذا فهو ليس تشريعا نبويا فلا نحتاج الفتيا فيه لأنه ببساطة وقع بعد زمن النبوة وكل حادث بعده  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ان كان ايجابيا كأيقاع عمرررر حد الخمر ثمانين وطلاق الثلاث بائنا بينونة كبرى فهو قابل للتعديل بحسب الزمان والمكان). أقول مذكرا أخي والأخوة الباقين أن أنشغالكم بالكلام عن التجويد لايعني التغافل عما طرحه الأخ لأن هذه المسألة من المسائل المهمة في ديننا أكثر من البحث الذي تتكلمون فيه وهي أن عمر أجتهد بما قاله الأخ نعم اجتهد واجتهاده مقبول لأن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال( اقتدوا بالذين من بعدي أبوبكر وعمر) ثم اني أذكر أخي أن اجتهاد عمر ررر قد أجمع عليه صحابة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فمن أين لك أن هذا الأجماع يمكن كسره في أي زمان ومكان.وقال
(أما الأحكام الشرعية فهي منقولة بالكتاب والسنة الصحيحة بنصوص خاصة قاطعة في معظمها). أقول من قال هذا الكلام ونحن نسمع ونقرأ من أهل العلم أن النصوص غالبها ظنية الدلالة عامة خصوصا الأحكام الشرعية الا القليل. وقال
(قد ضربت لكم مثلا بأجتهاد عمر ررر فهو محدود بزمانه ومكانه وليس بالضرورة صالحا لكل زمان ومكان كما هي النصوص النبوية الصحيحة فضلا عن آ الذكر الحكيم) . أقول أنك متسرع ياأخي وهل قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (أقتدوا بالذين من بعدي أبو بكر وعمر) أليس نصا قطعيا كما تزعم وهل لنا أن نتركه لأنه محدود بزمان ومكان. وقال
(ونعود الى أصل التشريع فليس تشريع الصحابي_ فضلا عمن دونه_ بملزم لمن بعده بل اجتهاده حوار دوار يؤخذ منه ويرد} أقول متى كان الصحابة ررر مشرعين وهل المشرع الا الله ( أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين مالم يأذن به الله) والنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مبلغ عن الله بل أقول لك كلام أبي بكر وعمر ررر في غير مخالفة لآية أو حديث للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ملزم بنص حديث رسول الله (اقتدوا بالذين من بعدي أبي بكر وعمر). أما قول الصحابي فهو حجة اذا لم يخالف آية أو سنة أو خالفه صاحب مثله. أسال الله أن يكون كلام الأخ تسرعا لا قصدا وأسال الله أن يوفقنا للصواب انه سميع قريب والله أعلم صلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## باحث لغوي

> فمن أين لك أن هذا الأجماع يمكن كسره في أي زمان ومكان


ظلت المحاكم المصرية تقضي بهذا أكثر من ألف سنة، ثم تنبه الشيخ شلتوت رحمه الله إلى أن هذا ليس تشريعا نبويا، ولكنه اجتهاد عمري، ومذهب حنفي
فطالب بتغيير قانون الأحوال الشخصية، ولم يتم هذا إلا منذ سنوات
وفرق بين تفرد الصحابي، وبين إجماعهم 



> أقول من قال هذا الكلام ونحن نسمع ونقرأ من أهل العلم أن النصوص غالبها ظنية الدلالة عامة خصوصا الأحكام الشرعية الا القليل


بارك الله فيك، لا تناقض بين قولك وقولي لو تأملت، وقصدي هو قطعية الثبوت، لا قطعية الدلالة



> أقول أنك متسرع ياأخي وهل قول النبي  (أقتدوا بالذين من بعدي أبو بكر وعمر) أليس نصا قطعيا كما تزعم وهل لنا أن نتركه لأنه محدود بزمان ومكان.


فهل أنت تورث الجدة كما فعل أبوبكر، أم تمنعها كما فعل عمر؟
وهل سنتهما رضي الله عنهما، ملزمة للمسلمين كالتشريع النبوي إلى يوم القيامة؟



> متى كان الصحابة ررر مشرعين وهل المشرع الا الله ( أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين مالم يأذن به الله) والنبي  مبلغ عن الله بل أقول لك كلام أبي بكر وعمر ررر في غير مخالفة لآية أو حديث للنبي  ملزم بنص حديث رسول الله (اقتدوا بالذين من بعدي أبي بكر وعمر). أما قول الصحابي فهو حجة اذا لم يخالف آية أو سنة أو خالفه صاحب مثله



قصدت بالتشريع المصطلح القانوني
أليست البرلمانات تسمى سلطة تشريعية؟
أما قول الصحابي الواحد - وإن كان حجة - فليس ملزما إلى قيام الساعة، بل يخضع للمصلحة والزمان والمكان؛ فليس معصوما، بعكس إجماع الصحابة المعصوم. وقول الصحابي الواحد أدنى من الحديث الضعيف
فهل تأخذ حكما من الحديث الضعيف؟
أرى أنك ستغلو فتجعل قول الصحابي كالحديث الصحيح
وحينئذ تقول ما قال الشيعة: الرسول وعلي واحد
الرسول الأول، وعلي الأول مكرر
انتبه بارك الله فيك
مصدر تشريعنا الوحيد هو رب العزة
ولم يكن لرسوله إلا بوحي، وليس من عند نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم
فضلا عمن دونه
أرى الناس سيهلكون، أقول لهم قال رسول الله، فيقولون قال أبوبكر وعمر

----------


## باحث لغوي

> بخصوص أصل الموضوع : 
> 
> هذا نقل عن الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في زغل العلم - نقله الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابه : بدع القـراء :



أحسنت بهذا النقل
بارك الله فيك
فهو خير تعبير عن واقع هؤلاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أرى الناس سيهلكون، أقول لهم قال رسول الله، فيقولون قال أبوبكر وعمر


أخي الباحث اللغوي
لماذا تضع لنا هذه العبارات القوية الرنانة ؟ فوالله لنحن أحق بها منك 
فكلامنا عن علم برواية القرآن وأسانيده وقراءه، وأخذ عن العلماء والقراء المتقنين، وكلامك ليس فيه قال الله ولا قال رسول الله ولا استدلال سليم لك فيه سلف، وتعذرني إن قلت لك أن معظمه خلط وتخبط
فلا قولك في المسائل الفرعية منضبط ولا قولك في قول الصحابي منضبط ولا قولك في التجويد ومسائله منضبط حتى أنني احترت علام أرد وماذا أترك.
فأكتفي بما ذكره الإخوة ردا على كلامك لأن الرد عليك يحتاج وقت وجهد وخروج عن الموضوع ثم جدال وجدال وجدال والنتيجة معروفة مسبقا لا أنت ستقتنع ولا نحن سنقتنع بكلامك فاسترح يا أخي وقل ربي زدني وإخواني علما وأرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه والهمنا رشدنا جميعا وأسأل الله ألا يجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا. 

أخي صدى الذكريات تقول:



> فهل أمة الإسلام كلها من أولها لآخرها ليس فيها نقل لكتاب الله عز وجل إلا بعشرة أسانيد ؟ ، بالتواتر تكون مائة ؟ وباقي أهل الإسلام من أول " زيد " لغاية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا بالملايين ، لم ينقل فيهم أحد القرآن الكريم ؟! أجيال بعد اجيال ، حتى لو نظرنا الآن للمسلمين فكم واحد يحمل إجازة عن هؤلاء القراء ؟! لا يوجد مقارنة أصلاً مع أكثر أهل الإسلام ، فيكون القرآن الكريم محفوظَا في الصدور بالأحرف السبعة من لدن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للآن عن طريق أسانيد مليارات المسلمين باجيال المسلمين المتتابعة ، فيكون قراءتهم بالإعراب الصحيح الموافق لرسم المصحف العثماني جائز لهم ، أو قد يكون هو أحد الأوجه السبعة ؟
> انا لا أقرر هنا حفظك الله تعالى ، معاذ الله ، ولكن أقول ما يأتي في خاطري التي بالتاكيد ستقومي بتوجيهها وتفسريها إن شاء الله تعالى .


أقول لك الإجازة لها شروط ، وكلما كان الشرط أقوى كان الشيخ متقن ، فمنهم من يقبل بمجرد العرض قراءة ومنهم من يقبل بعرض سورة وهذا منتهي الضعف ، ومنهم من لا يقبل إلا بعرض القرآن كاملا عن ظهر قلب وهذا من أقوى الشروط
والشيوخ والأسانيد معروفة للمهتمين بهذا العلم جدا، بل لايزال هناك جرح وتعديل في أسانيد القرآن إلى اليوم ، فعدم علمك بالشيء لا يعني عدمه.

ثانيا
 مثلا قارئ يقرأ بحفص وبورش وقالون ويعرف أصول القراء ولا يقرأ بهم
ولكن إجازته في حفص عن عاصم فقط!
رغم أنه يجيد قراءة قالون وورش 
لماذا؟
لأنه لم يعرض القرآن عرضة كاملة على شيخ متقن برواية ورش أو قالون ولم يقرأ بالجمع على شيخ متقن فتكون إجازته بالقراءات كلها ويدخل فيها رواية ورش وقالون وغيرها
إذا اتصال الاسناد يعني عرضة كاملة على شيخ متقن بهذه الرواية
وهذا غاية العلم في القراءة فهل تريد أن يكون كل أهل الإسلام غاية الاتقان وغاية العلم بالرواية وحاصلين أجمعين على إجازات وأسانيد؟؟

فمثلا أنت تتقن الوضوء والصلاة وتعرف الخلاف في المسائل ، هل تصير بذلك عالم فقه أو مفتي؟؟ ومجاز في الفقه ؟؟
فليس معنى أنني أتقن قراءة ورش أنني مجازة فيها! تماما كما لا يعني معرفتك بالوضوء والصلاة وإتقانك للخلاف والترجيح في هذه المسألة لا يعني أنك مفتي!
تقول أن الحد الأدنى في الوضوء معروف كيف عرفته ؟؟ من نفسك ولا من الروايات والنقول وتفسير العلماء؟؟
كذلك القراءة الحد الأدنى تعرف بالتلقي عن شيخ متقن أو حتى ربع متقن ولكن هو يقول لك هكذا أنت لم تخل إخلالا يؤدي للإثم




> المثال البسيط الذي أريد أوضححه ويأتيني الرد عليه إن شاء الله تعالى : 
> إنه يوجد الآن ناس تحمل إجازات وهم قلة قليلة بل لا مقارنة مع مليارارت المسلمين ، بل حتى منهم من قراءته ضعيفة جدا لو طبقنا عليها احكام التجويد !
> ويوجد مليارات المسلمين الذين لا يحملون الإجازات لكنهم يقرأون القرآن الكريم كما هو مكتوب فيي مصحف عثمان رضي الله عنه .
> لماذا لا يقال إن هذا إجماع عملي منهم على جواز القراءة بالإعراب الصحيح الموافق لمصحف عثمان دون الأحكام  المختلف عليها ؟
> والمليارات من المسلمين يقرأون القرآن الكريم في الصلاة دون هذه الأحكام من التجويد المختلف عليها ،
> فتكون القراءات العشرة بأحكام التجويد المختلف عليها وجه من القراءة وقراءة اكثر المسلمين بالإعراب الموافق لمصحف عثمان بدون أحكام التجويد المختلف عليها وجه آخر من الأحرف السبعة ؟


أولا :
أين لك هذه الإحصائيات ؟؟ توقع من نفسك؟؟ أم دراسة ميدانية ؟
ثانيا:
ملايين المسلمين اليوم قبوريين ، ومبتدعة، ملايين المسلمات اليوم بدون نقاب وبدون حجاب أيضا ملايين المسلمين اليوم شيعة ، ملايين النساء تصلي بدون تغطية القدمين ، أهذا إجماع عملي على صحة هذا ؟وما هو ضابط الإجماع العملي أصلا؟؟
قال تعالى:" قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث" فلو كانت الكثرة سببا للترجيح لكانت كارثة ، فضلا عن أن تقول إجماع 
ومن قال بهذا الإجماع العجيب؟؟
ثالثا: 
معلوم أن أهل المغرب العربي يقرأون بورش ، وأن الأجانب الداخلين في الإسلام نقرأهم بالرواية التي تعتبر يسيرة على ألسنتهم الأعجمية و....الخ
فهذا هو التيسير وليس أن يقرأ كل من شاء كيف شاء.
رابعا:
من قال لك أن هؤلاء المليارات يقرأون القرآن بالإعراب الصحيح؟؟ يا أخي يكون القارئ متقن وحاذق ثم يسقط في الخطأ في التشكيل !! فكيف بمن لم يقرأ على شيخ حاذق من الأساس؟؟
خامسا:
أنت أجزت في ثنايا كلامك الذي سيأتي أن يغير المرء التشكيل ، باعتبار أن اختلاف التشكيل من التيسير ، فما هو الحد الأدنى عندك في عدم تغيير التشكيل ؟؟ وما هو الحد الأدنى بناء على كلامك كله لنقول هذا تحريف لكتاب الله أو هذه قراءة صحيحة؟ من أين ستأتي بالقواعد اللازمة لذلك؟؟ من الذهن؟؟
سادسا:
على أساس ما ذكرت في كلامك السابق والتالي ، ما الإشكال في قول الشيعة أن المصحف الحالي ربع المصحف الحقيقي وأن هناك مصحف فاطمة و...الخ الخزعبلات هذه ؟؟ تيسير برضه ، ويكون اخفاء باقي المصحف تيسير عشان الناس لما تحفظ تحفظ الربع فقط. ويصلوا به أما الخواص فلهم باقي الثلاث أربع
سابعا:
أين هذا الكلام من كتاب وسنة على نهج السلف الصالح؟؟

وأذكرك أخي الفاضل أن الأساس أننا لا نأخذ القرآن من مصحفي (يعني من رجل يقرأ من المصحف) ، وأن الأصل أن العرب أمة أمية لا تقرأ وبالتالي أن الأساس أنك تقلد قارئ وليس الأساس أنك تمسك المصحف بنفسك وتقرأ، فما الذي يفرق لك بأن تقرأ بالتشكيل وتترك الغنن والمدود؟؟ من حعل التشكيل حدا أدنى وجعل التجويد زيادة وخلاص؟ 

أسألك أخي أنت تقول أنك تقرأ القرآن بالإعراب متقنا ماذا تعني بهذا ؟ ما هوالحد الذي قلت به هذا الكلام

يعني على الأقل عندما تقرأ على شيخ ويقول لك هذا حد أدنى فهو أخذه رواية ويعلم عم يتكلم أما كلامك فمن أين ؟؟ بعد الرواية لا يبقى إلا الهوى.
أتنطق الضاد من مخرجها ؟ ولا تفخم الدال وتقول هي ضاد؟
أتنطق الجيم من مخرجها ولا تنطقها مثل القاهريين ؟؟
أتنطق القاف كما يقولها أهل الخليج أم تنطقها قاف سودانية أم همزة مصرية ؟؟
إذا كنت تقرأ متقنا فلابد أنك تقرأ الحرف العربي ولا ستنطق القرآن بلهجتك؟ مين أين أخذته ؟؟ من الرواية ؟؟ فلم تفرق بين المتماثلين ؟؟ لو كنت أخذته برأيك وهواك فـ...لا تعليق.

أسألك تقرأ كلمة مثل (أنباء) بالنون أم بالميم ؟؟ لماذا ؟ ما الفرق بين تشكيل مبنى الكلمة وبين اقلاب النون ميما في نفس الكلمة؟؟ لماذا لا نقرأها (إنباء؟) بكسر الهمزة
(ألم) أول البقرء و(ألم) في سورة الفيل ، من أخبرك أن هذه (الف لام ميم) وأن هذه (ألم) الرواية؟؟ لماذا لم تقرأ الأولى في سورة البقرة (ألم)؟؟ هل ستقول الرواية ؟؟ أقول لك ما الفرق بين الرواية في هذه وتلك؟؟ وما الدليل على هذا التفريق ولا تقل لي التيسير لأنها كلمة مطاطة فما هو صعب على زيد يسير جدا على عمرو

الأطفال الصغار الذين تلقوا القرآن من الصغر يقرأون الضاد عربية فصيحة من مخرجها كأتقن قارئ في العالم، بدون أن يتعلموا النظري ، فقط بمجرد التقليد والتلقي، وهذا شاهدته بعيني، والناس تصرخ وتقول الضاد صعبة !! فما هو مقياس الصعوبة واليسر؟

هل تقف على مرسوم الخط أم بالزيادات الإعرابية ؟؟ مثل كلمة سواءً تقف عليها بهمز ساكنة أم بالألف ؟؟ وتسمة عوضا عن التنوين ؟؟ من أين تعرف هذا ورسم المصحف ليس فيه هذه الألف ؟؟ بالرواية ؟ أم تجيز أن تنقص حرف من كتاب الله ؟؟ 
تقف على (نعمت ونعمة) بالتاء ولا بالهاء؟؟ 
هل تجيز أخي أن يقرأ القارئ موضع فيه واو بغير واو؟؟ يعني مثلا قوله تعالى:" وأنتم الأعلون" يقرأه ،أنتم الأعلون وتقول أحرف سبعة؟؟ وتيسير ؟؟ 
هل إذا حفظت سورة وقرأتها غيبا على شخص فردك في تغيير واو العطف بالفاء أو العكس تقول له : أنت مخطئ هذا ليس خطأ الأحرف سبعة وتيسير ؟؟
هل ستقول في أنه يجوز القراءة بالمعنى؟؟ ونقرأ في الصلاة بالمعنى؟

إذا سمحت ترد على كل سؤال ، وهذه تكاد تكون المرة الثالثة التي أطرح فيها الأسئلة لا مجيب

وسيظل الحوار يدور في حلقة مفرغة لأن أصل هذا العلم المشافهة وقتها عندما أقول لك هات غنة فتأتيني بغنة مشافهة وأنا أوقن أن صوتها خاطئ فأُمِرها لك تعرف قدر هذا الحد الأدنى، وتعرف معنى التيسير.
ولكن الحد الأدنى لا يعني أن تحصل على إجازة بالقراءة والإقراء وأنت تأتي بالحد الأدنى فقط الذي لا ينضبط إلا مشافهة وبعلم لا بهوى.




> حفظك الله ، والإختلاف في التشكيل واقع أيضًا من اجل التيسير على المسلمين ما لم يغير المعنى ، وما هو إختلاف القراءات أصلاً إلا إختلاف : تشكيل وإختلاف كلمات كاملة ، واختلاف جمل كاملة ؟ " :


أخي صدى الذكريات إما أنك لا تدرك لازم قولك وإما أنني لم أفهم عبارتك !! وأتمنى أن يكون العيب في فهمي

الاختلاف في التشكيل واقع نعم بالرواية وليس بالهوى 

والاختلاف في الأداء واقع بالرواية وليس بالهوى

وكلامك الآن كأني بك تقول من حق كل مسلم أن يقرأ القرآن بالهوى لا بالرواية سواء في باب التشكيل أو في باب الغنن والمدود

فما رأيك بما أن فيه أحرف سبعة وأوجه تشكيل نقرأ مثلا قوله تعالى: "قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم " نقرأها قل هلموا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم 
هكذا بلا رواية متصلة ونقول نزل على سبعة أحرف وليس من حق أحد أن يقول أن هذه ليست من الأحرف السبعة فقد تكون منه وقال ابن مسعود في الاحرف السبعة (هلم أقبل تعال) 

وزيد يقرأ كما يشاء ،وعمرو  يتفنن فيما يريد، وجوزيف وشنودة أيضا يدلو بدلوه !!

ومن أحب أن يعمل غنة في القاف الساكنة لا بأس هذا تيسير 
ومن أحب أن يقلقل الخاء وماله عادي تيسير برضه

واللي نفسه يغير كلمة أو آية مثلما يفعل الصوفية ويقرأ " من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه" يقرأها " من ذلّ ذي يشفع" وأهو نفس الوزن برضه
وهلم جرا.....

فرجاء لا تعيد كلامك وأجب على كلامي مباشرة ماذا تريد؟؟ ما هو الذي تريد أن يكون ؟؟ أنت تقول لا أنا ولا أنت نشرع نعم ، لكن عندنا روايات وأراء مصدرها الهوى لا المشافهة ولا الرواية ، بأيهما تأخذ بالرواية أم بالرأي ؟؟

ما هو ضابط حدك الأدنى الذي تقوله ؟؟ ومن أين جئت به؟؟




> الإشكال حفظك الله تعالى ، إن جميع القراءات الموجودة الآن متفقة كلها على عدم تغيير أى شىء في { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم } والله اعلم ..
> ولا أحد في هذه القراءات يمد في بسم الله ، ولا يمد في الرحمن ، ولا يمد في الرحيم ، 
> فالسؤال هو بصدق : هذه هي القراءة التي كان يقرأ بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي ذكرها أقرب الناس وهو الصادق الصدوق أنس رضي الله عنه ، فلو كان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طريقة أخرى يقرأ بها البسملة من غير مدود كما في القراءات ، لكان ذكرها لنا أنس رضي الله عنه ، فكيف يغفل أنس ابن مالك عن نصح المسلمين في هذا الأمر ؟


ما هو  المد يا أخ صدى الذكريات؟ 
أليس المد الطبيعي يسمى مدا؟؟
فلا تقول اتفقت القراءات على ترك المد لأن القراءات كلها يقرأونها بالمد ...الطبيعي
فقولك هذا قول بلا علم بالقراءات والتجويد
لو كانت بغير مد أصلا تقرأ هكذا : الرحمان =الرحمن (بدون ألف أصلا)
الرحيم = الرحِم بدون ياء
الله بدون الالف بعد اللام الثانية 

وأنت تقول كيف يغفل الصحابي عن نقل كذا وكذا  أقول لك أن في باب الرواية في الحديث هناك صحابة مقلين ومكثرين فهل المقلين سكتوا عن الرواية غفلة أم عمد أو لظروف أم ماذا؟ أم لعلم وعدم علم ؟

ألم يكن هناك منهم متصدرين للفتوى والرواية وهناك غيرهم لم يفعلوا؟
ألا نقدم رأي الصحابي الفقيه على غيره ممن ليس فقيها ؟
كذلك هناك منهم قراء مهرة يقرأ الناس عليهم لماذا لم يختر أبو بكر أنسا لنسخ المصحف إن كان عليما بكل شيء في القراءة ؟

أعود فأقول لك إذا كانت عندك رواية مسندة شفهية بقراءة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بقدر زائد عن المد الطبيعي فهاتها وإلا فالتزم بما اتصلت به الأسانيد مشافهة، وإلا فتكييفك لقراءة لم تصلك مشافهة هو من قبيل الرأي فأيهما تقدم الرأي أم الرواية ؟



> وهذا الإختلاف في مقدار المدود فقط من ضمن المختلف عليه في هذا الموضوع ، وليس فيه مخالفة للرسم العثماني ، فعد نقل القراء لذلك لا يقدح فيهم لأنهم لم يتجاوزوا المصحف العثماني ، ولكن يوحي لنا أن هذه الأحكام احكام التجويد المختلف عليها ، يكون فيها كلام ، إذ لو كانت هذه القراءة ( مقدار المدود ) من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تدخل ضمن الحرف القرآني، لما كان غفل عنها القراء والله أعلم . .


أضحك الله سنك يا أخي
ألا يوحي لك هذا بأنهم إنما قرأوا كما تعلموا ؟؟ وعندك أثر ابن مسعود السابق :" فاقرأوا كما علمتم" يعني لم يخترعوه من عندهم لمجرد أنه يوافق الرسم العثماني

وتشكيكك في القراء غلط فاحش لم أتخيل أن يصدر منك ، من من العلماء قال هذا الكلام؟
أنا لا أفهم كيف تواتينا الجرأة أن نقول هذا الكلام الذي لازمه أن القرآن محرف فمن يخترع من عنده غنة يخترع حرف وكلمة و.......الخ 

فمن قال أن القراء اخترعوا التجويد؟؟

يا الله 

يجلس الواحد منهم فيقول امممم يا سلام الغنة هنا حلوة عاملة صوت لطيف خلاص نخليها غنة ، أما هنا لالالالا خليها إظهار ولا أقولكم إقلاب  امممممممم ياسلام على المد هنا أهو برضه أحسن من عدمه ، اممممم لالالالا الهمزة هنا صعبة ((نسهلها )) اممممممم ايه ده السكون هنا صعب أوي افتح يا عم الحرف أو ضمه وأهو برضه ينفع 

يعني بالله عليك ينفع كدة؟؟

وما هو مستندك ؟؟أين قول العلماء ؟؟ وأين النقل ؟؟ وكيف هذا التشكيك في الأئمة؟؟ أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون؟؟ أهذا استنتاج محض من عندك يا أخي أم لك فيه سلف ؟؟ ألست متبعا فكيف تتكلم في مسألة ليس لك فيها سلف ؟؟ 




> فلئن كان التيسير جاء للمسلمين حتى على حساب التشكيل والحروف والكلمات والجمل باكملها ، فمن باب اولى يتم التيسير في القدر الزائد عن كل ذلك وهو مقدار الحركات في الغنن والإخفاء وغير ذلك .


على حساب التشكيل؟؟؟ صدى الذكريات أنت تتكلم عن ((الله)) وكلام ((الله)) وعلم ((الله))
الذي له مطلق الخلق والإرادة والحكمة!!
ألم تدرك بعد أن الاختلاف في التشكيل له علاقة بالمعنى؟؟ وأن الكلمة التي اختلف فيها التشكيل تحمل المعنيان؟؟ وأن هذا الاختلاف من عند الله وليس من عندنا ؟؟

ألم تسمع الأعرابي الذي سمع قوله تعالى :" لا تُنكِحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا" قرأها بعضهم هكذا :" ولا تَنكِحوا" بفتح التاء لا بضمها فغضب وقال لا ننكحهم كفارا ولا مؤمنين!
هل فهمت الفرق بين الكلمتين؟؟ والاختلاف في تشكيل حرف !!!!!!!

فهل تظن أن تغيير التشكيل للمبنى أو الإعراب متاح هكذا بلا رواية ؟؟؟

صدى الذكريات أنا تعبت حقيقي من الإعادة والكتابة، ولم أكن لأفعل لولا أنني أعرف أن صدى الذكريات يعظم الاتباع. ولكني أرى الآن أن الموضوع سيتحول لجدال عقيم، وكوني أرى الراجح أنه واجب وأنت لا ترى هذا، هذا شأنك، أنا لم أجبرك على تعلم التجويد، وأنا من البداية أقر بالخلاف. ولكن قف عند حد أن التجويد مستحب ولا تشطط فتجعله مخترعا مبتدعا فلا هذا على أصولك المعظمة للسلف ، ولا هذا الكلام لك فيه سلف.

 فإذا كنت طالب حق واجتهدت ورأيت ما ترى بأدلة ولك في المسألة بكل فروعها سلف فلماذا تريد ممن يقول بالوجوب أن يقول لك اطمئن ليس عليك إثم؟ قوله عليك إثم أو لا لا يضرك مادمت تعلم أنك على الحق بأدلة لا بهوى ورأي .

إذا أردت المزيد من العلم خذ نسخة مطبوعة من كلامك وكلامي وكلام الإخوة الأفاضل واذهب به إلى من شئت من العلماء من أهل السنة اعرضه عليه وخذ عنه العلم وافهم قوله. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تعذروني لن أضيف كلمة بخصوص هل التجويد مستحب أو واجب ولن أجادل من يقول أنه بدعة مخترعة فقد قلت ما أعلم وكتبته أكثر من مرة ولله الحمد.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك ،،
بما أنك اخترت حفظك الله إنك لن تقومي بالرد على هذه المسألة مرة أخرى ،،
فأحب أن أبين لك : إن قولك على الإخفاء والإدغام وغير ذلك هو قرآن منزل ( حرق قرآني ) في كل القراءات السبعة ، فلتعلمي وفقك الله ،،
من علماء الإسلام من  قال : صاحب السنة هو الذي يترك قراءة حمزة .
والإمام أحمد ابن حنبل كره قراءة حمزة والكسائي والإدغام عند أبي عمرو .
وفسر الإمام الذهبي ذلك بأنهم لم يكرهوا حروف القرآن ، ولكن كرهوا الآداء من إدغام وغير ذلك ،، ولازم كلامك أن هؤلاء العلماء كفار لأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله كرهوا  الحروف القرآنية !!
فهذا فهم صحيح لما قلناه من أن " أحكام التجويد بالإدغام والإخفاء بالصورة المعهودة اللآن ليست واجبة وليست هي الحرف القرآني ، إذ لو كانت كذلك لكفر هؤلاء العلماء ولكان احمد بن حنبل عندك كافرًا ،  ، وأنت لا تزالين مصرة أن الإخفاء والإدغام وغيره هو قرآن منزل ، فأرجوا أن تعيدي تقريراتك في هذه المسألة .
سوف آتي بالنقول إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

في انتظار نقولك لنستفيد يا أخي ولكن رجاء تنقل لنا مع النقول الصحيحة الموثقة صريح العبارة أن ما كرهه هؤلاء هو الإدغام وأشباهه وليس التكلف في أداء الإدغام
مع إرشادنا بارك الله فيك لفهم العلماء لكلام الأئمة الأفاضل 
وزيادة في الإفادة تنقل لنا جرح الأئمة في القراء المبتدعة الذين اخترعوا القراءة من لدنهم  ونسبوها زورا إلى الله تعالى. 
وبالتأكيد سنستفيد منه جدا من إضافاتك

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخت الفاضلة سارة بنت محمد جزاك الله خيرا:
ألا ترين أختنا أنك بحثت شيئا ووقعت في شئ وهو عدم انكار أمور مهمة مشتبهه طرحت هي أهم من البحث الذي طرحتيه.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> في انتظار نقولك لنستفيد يا أخي ولكن رجاء تنقل لنا مع النقول الصحيحة الموثقة صريح العبارة أن ما كرهه هؤلاء هو الإدغام وأشباهه وليس التكلف في أداء الإدغام
> مع إرشادنا بارك الله فيك لفهم العلماء لكلام الأئمة الأفاضل 
> وزيادة في الإفادة تنقل لنا جرح الأئمة في القراء المبتدعة الذين اخترعوا القراءة من لدنهم  ونسبوها زورا إلى الله تعالى. 
> وبالتأكيد سنستفيد منه جدا من إضافاتك


أحسن الله تعالى إليك وبارك فيك وسددك لكل خير ، اسلوب الرد عندك تغير ولا أدري حقيقة لماذا تصميمك على إني أقول إن القراء ابتدعوا القراءات من عندهم ! وقد بينت مرادي بنقلي للإمام الذهبي أن من العلماء من كره  آدائهم للحروف من إدغام وسكتات وغير ذلك ، فعلى سبيل المثال : الإنكار لا يكون على كلمة مثل " هيت وهيئت "  وعلى فرض إن العلماء لم تنكر على بعض القراءة  إلا التكلف ، فهل ستعترفين أن القراء حمزة والكسائي كان عندهم تكلف في القراءة ؟! بالطبع لا !!
وعلى العموم قبل النقل الذي يسهل لأي أحد أن يجده إن بحث عن ذلك ! 
أسألك سؤال واضح صريح إن شاء الله تعالى ، لأن النقل فيه مشقة :
هل لو علمتي أن من العلماء ومنهم احمد ابن حنبل كرهوا قراءة حمزة والكسائي ، هل ستحكمين على هؤلاء العلماء بأنهم كفار ، لأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله عندك من أحكام التجويد المختلف عليها ،، أم ستتراجعين عن قولك بأن الإدغام والإخفاء من الحروف القرانية ، والذي يكرهها فقد كره كلام الله عز وجل ؟

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> أسألك سؤال واضح صريح إن شاء الله تعالى ، لأن النقل فيه مشقة :
> هل لو علمتي أن من العلماء ومنهم احمد ابن حنبل كرهوا قراءة حمزة والكسائي ، هل ستحكمين على هؤلاء العلماء بأنهم كفار ، لأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله عندك من أحكام التجويد المختلف عليها ،، أم ستتراجعين عن قولك بأن الإدغام والإخفاء من الحروف القرانية ، والذي يكرهها فقد كره كلام الله عز وجل ؟


السلام  عليكم 
أخي الكريم يبدو أنك تتجول في مكان آخر وقولك ( لأن النقل فيه مشقة ) قول عجيب وحيدة غريبة  لو وجدت نصا لأتيت به ويمكنك نسخه من المواقع ..هل في هذه مشقة ؟ 
وقولك : (( هل ستحكمين على هؤلاء العلماء بأنهم كفار )) .
لقد نقلت لك كيف فسروا قول الإمام أحمد وأنه كره التكلف والتعسف ..وأنت تخالف هذه النقولات للأئمة الأعلام .. ولا يمكنك أن تأتي بدليل واحد يقول :إن الإمام أحمد كره الإدغام في ذاته وكيف ينكرها وهي لغة العرب ؟ 
والإمام أحمد أثني علي قراءة عاصم وفي قراءة عاصم إدغام وسكت ومد مشبع في المتصل إلا أنه لم يكن يتكلف في هذه الأمور وبهذا يتضح لك الأمر .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الأخت الفاضلة سارة بنت محمد جزاك الله خيرا:
> ألا ترين أختنا أنك بحثت شيئا ووقعت في شئ وهو عدم انكار أمور مهمة مشتبهه طرحت هي أهم من البحث الذي طرحتيه.


نعم يا أخي أرى هذا جدا للأسف لكن الذي كنت أتحدث فيه لا يخص حكم التجويد فحسب بل يخص إثبات الروايات القرآنية متصلة السند إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عن رب العزة، وهذا أمر هام جدا يتعلق بكتاب الله وبإثبات صحة نسبته بأسانيده إلى الله عز وجل
وقد نبهتُ لهذه الأمور التي تتحدث عنها أثناء الحوار ووتفضلت أنت بنقل قيم وأجد أن الموضوع يحتاج تفصيل فيكون الأفضل لو فتحنا له صفحة خاصة - بله صفحات والله -لا سيما أنه ليس أمر واحد بل عدة أمور جدا وكلها تحتاج لتأصيل جيد.

الأخ الفاضل صدى الذكريات ، قد كفانا الأخ الفاضل عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق مؤنة الرد بأوجز عبارة وأوضحها فجزاه الله خيرا.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة : عبد الحكيم عبد الرزاق :
> السلام  عليكم 
> أخي الكريم يبدو أنك تتجول في مكان آخر وقولك ( لأن النقل فيه مشقة ) قول عجيب وحيدة غريبة  لو وجدت نصا لأتيت به ويمكنك نسخه من المواقع ..هل في هذه مشقة ؟





> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة :  سارة بنت محمد : 
> الأخ الفاضل صدى الذكريات ، قد كفانا الأخ الفاضل عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق مؤنة الرد بأوجز عبارة وأوضحها فجزاه الله خيرا.


حيدة !!
والأخ الفاضل كفانا مؤنة الرد بوصفي بالحيدة ؟!
واستخفاف الأخت الظاهر في كثير من مشاركتها !! 
يا عباد الله : هل أنا خاطبتكم مرة بمثل ما تخاطبوني به الآن !!
بعد أن قمت بالبدء في جمع النقولات ، لن أنشرها لكم ، إن كنتم تريدون الحق بإمكان أي واحد فيكم كتابة : "  قراءة حمزة " في الموسوعة الشاملة ستظهر له النتائج هذا إن كنتم تريدون الحق ! وأن لا تنفوا قبل أن تبحثوا .
والأخ : عبد الكريم : أقول لك من بادىء مشاركاتك وفيها استعلاء تأتي وترمي بالرابط والفتوى وتمشى، وكأنك أتييت بالفصل في المسألة !!
ولعلمك : لا تفتري مرة أخرى على الإمام أحمد وتقول : (( لو كان الإدغام بعينه مقصودا بالكراهة  لكره قراءة أبي عمرو البصري وهو ملك الإدغامات )) لأن تواترت أقوال العلماء بان الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل كره الإدغام الشديد عند أبي عمرو ، وفي رواية أنه قال : يحرم  لكنك لو بحثت فقط قبل أن تتكلم لعلمت ذلك !
والأخت : سارة بنت محمد : معلوم عنك إن طرق الدعوة ليست توقيفية ، فلماذا إذن تنكري استخدام الوسائل النظرية في التجويد ؟!! أم أن طرق الدعوة عندك ليست توقيفية ، إلا في هذه المسألة فهي توقيفية !!!
ولو بحثتم لعلمتم أن لازم قولكم هو تكفير كلاً من أحمدابن حنبل والإمام أبي ثور ، وأبي بكر بن عياش وسفيان بن عيينة ، وابن مهدي وغيرهم !!
على العموم : من أراد منكم الحق فليبحث في المكتبة الشاملة ، وحسابكما على الله عز وجل .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكر الإخوة الأفاضل على المشاركات، ونسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعيننا على اغتنام العشر من ذي الحجة، وأن يجنبنا الجدل والزلل.

وعلى من أراد الاستزادة أن يسأل أهل العلم لاسيما المتخصصون في القراءات

ونرجو من المشرفين إغلاق الموضوع

----------


## وادي الذكريات

وجدت هذا النقل عن الإمام احمد بن حنبل :
(( حمد بن الهيثم المقرئ حدث عن إمامنا بأشياء:
منها قال: سألت أحمد ما تكره من قراءة حمزة قال: الكسر والإدغام فقلت: له حدثنا خلف بن تميم قال: كنت أقرأ على حمزة فمر به سفيان الثوري فجلس إليه وسأله عن مسألة فقال: له يا أبا عمارة أما القرآن والفرائض فقد سلمناها لك قال: أحمد أنتم أهل القرآن وأنتم أعلم به.
-------------
وأبرأ إلى الله عز وجل مما قلته واقتحمت القول فيه بجهالاي وجرأتي العظيمة باقتحام الكلام في كلام الله عز وجل بالحماسة التي ضيعتنا والجهل  وأنا ما لي شأن يا عباد الله بهذا الموضوع كله ، وأعتذر على أي ازعاج والله ، وأنا في هذه المسالة مقلد لبعض العلماء: ابن باز وابن عثيمين والفوزان والجبرين ، لا أقول حرف من تلقاء نفسي في كلام الله عز وجل ، وأعتذر للإخوة الأفاضل على صبرهم على جهالاتي وسخافاتي ، والظن فيهم إن شاء الله تعالى أن يسامحونا ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------

